#ubuntu-fi 2010-11-04
<Finnish> Miten se saadaan toimimaan?
<Finnish> Meinasin että jospa tuota ottais sen käyttöön kun tulee sen verta kavereilta linkkejä
<hahlo> mulla on hiukan epänormaali tapaus, jos sellaiset kertois joilla "normaali" systeemi :)
<Sysi> hyvin toimii winellä, senku vaan asentaa
<hahlo> tämä on 10.10 ltsp-standalone server jossa wine ja spotify, ääni tulee clientistä ulos, tässä joutui tuon user lisäämään grouppiin audio
<tale> Finnish: Kaapelimodeemi pitäisi toimia jahka keskuksen päässä on avattu yhteys sillä MAC-osoitteella. Jos ei toimi niin kannattaa kutsua huolto paikalle mittaamaan tuleeko kaapelista kunnolista signaalia.
<tale> 64MAAVITN: Graafisella puolella toimii automaattinen muistitikun liittäminen.
<tale> 64MAAVITN: Jos käytät konsolilta, siis tekstipääte vaan, niin pitää itse liittää se muistitikku. Katsot komennolla dmesg | tail mikä laite se on.
<Finnish> tale, Oottelen tän illan että josko se avautuis siellä DNA:n päädyssä. Huomenna aloitan kyllä yhden miehen sodan jos ei aamusta oo linjat auki
<tale> 64MAAVITN: Sitten sen voi liittää komennolla sudo mount /dev/sdX1 /mnt
<tale> 64MAAVITN: Missä tuo X on se levylaitekirjain jonka se muistitikku sattui saamaan.
<tale> 64MAAVITN: Muistitikku pitää muistaa unmountata, eli irrottaa ohjelmallisesti ennen kuin tempaisee irti koneesta. Komento sudo umount /mnt
<64MAAVITN> ompa vaikeeta
<tsaknorris> 64maavitn jos se mounttaa en automatic kun graaffiselta puolelta sitä klikkaat?
<tsaknorris> lukeeko tikku listassa ku kirjoitat pelkän MOUNT komennon ennenku olet käyny säätää GUIssa
<tpls> eipä siitä kovin montaa vuotta ole kun vielä graafisellakin puolella piti mountata käsin kaikki
<tsaknorris> ajat muuttuu :)
<tpls> sitten ku tuli automount niin oliha se semmonen helposti silloin kun se sattui toimimaan
<tpls> helpotus jopa
<Jallu> Mielenkiintoista, että nm ilmoittaa wlan -yhteyden prosentiksi yli 70. Silti yhteys muodostuu todella hitaasti. Yhteystiedoissa on nopeus 300mb/s?
<Jallu> ja Nm ilmoittaa edellisen kerran yhteyden muodostuneen 6 päivää sitten, vaikka juuri äsken oli yhteys.
<crope> Jallu: voitko pakottaa sen toimimaan 54 eli G-moodissa
<Jallu> en tiedä kuinka se tehdään
<crope> en minäkään
<crope> jos sitä ei koneessa voi säätää niin joissaki tukareissa on ainaki mahis pakottaa se jotain G-only
<Jallu> Ei kai Firefox -asetusissa tai jossain voi olla mitään erityistä
<crope> N-systeemit on vielä sen verta uusia jotta Linuxin-ajureilla voi tulla ongelmia, varsin ku niitä ongelmia on vielä paljon vanhemmillaki nopeuksilla
<Sysi> mitä tarkotat hitaalla yhdistämisellä, ite wlaniin hidas yhdistää?
<Jallu> Kun avaan suosikeista vaikkapa Forecan -sivut, kestää se tolkuttoman kauan tai yhetyttä ei tule ollenkaan
<Jallu> Kun yhteys ei muodostunut(pätki välillä), Nm otti yhteyden suojaamattomaan verkkoon ja netti toimi heti
<Jallu> Olisiko wpa -salauksella osuutta asiaan?
<crope> voi hyvin olla
<crope> jos sama tukari ilman salausta toimii paremmin niin sittehän se on niin
<crope> ja siinä tapauksessa kannattaa tutkia voiko wlan-tukarin firmwarea päivittää, jos se korjaisi yhteensopivuutta
<Jallu> Pitää jatkaa huomenna, jos vaikka pää toimisi paremmin...
<Antsu> Moi. Käyttelin tuossa Päivitysten Hallintaa 10.10:llä ja virhettä tuuppasi: W: Tiedostoa http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/chromium-browser/chromium-browser-inspector_7.0.517.41~r62167-0ubuntu0.10.04.1_all.deb ei voi noutaa   403  Forbidden   W: Tiedostoa http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/chromium-browser/chromium-browser_7.0.517.41~r62167-0ubuntu0.10.04.1_amd64.deb ei voi noutaa   403  Forbi
<Antsu> Mikäköhän tuli? Onko serveri nurin, virhe tuli jo eilen.
<tsaknorris> servu ei taida olla nurin..onkohan sulla polku oikein hmm,,,
<tsaknorris> 403 virhe tulee usein jos serverin admin ei halua toisten kajota tiedostopolkuun suoraan...
<Antsu> Hmm. Voihan se olla väärin, mutta kun en mitään itse muuttanut :-) Muuten mulla onkin 10.04.1 eikä vielä 10.10 :-/
<tsaknorris> halusit päivittää uudempaan chromeen?
<tsaknorris> mitäs hyvää chromessa edes on :)
<Antsu> Tämä oli nyt ihan automaaginen päivitys, oikeastaan vanhakin toimii... Sanoo että yritti: 6.0.472.62~r59676-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 --> 7.0.517.41~r62167-0ubuntu0.10.04.1
<tsaknorris> miksi haluat käyttää sitä?
<Antsu> Ei ole mitään erityistä syytä sinänsä... joten voishan ton yrittää panna piiloon tuon automaagisen päivityspyynnön.
<tsaknorris> jos serveri olisi nurin niin luulen että virhe koodi alkais 500
<Antsu> Tietysti kun mulla on ulkomaalainen IP nyt, niin voisko se vaikuttaa?
<tsaknorris> itse en ole käyttänyt chromea niin siksi kyselin :)
<tsaknorris> ei sen pitäs vaikuttaa
<tsaknorris> paitsi jos oot kaukana suomesta niin kandee valita varmaa joku nopeampi kuin FI :D
<Antsu> Joo firefoksia minä yleensä, laitoin vaan kokeeksi chromen... voisinhan minä jonkun etelä-euroopan serverin laittaa ohjelmalähteeksi tosiaan.
<tsaknorris> mistä kirjoittelet?
<Antsu> Espanjasta, Madridin läänistä.
<tsaknorris> jos ei parempaa löydy niin laita ees saksa :D
<Antsu> Kyllä kai niillä aika hyvät vehkeet täällä niemimaan keskellä on, ei vaan oo tullu kokeiltua, kun Suomeen toimii ihan hyvin 3M Telefonican ADSL rajoittaa eniten.
<tpls> hih, joku muukin täällä irkkaa ulkomailta :)
<Antsu> :-)
<tpls> ootko Antsu duunis/lomalla/opiskelemas
<Antsu> Perheen kanssa toistaiseksi koti-isänä :-)
<tpls> jaahs
<tsaknorris> antsu sulla on 64bit os?
<Antsu> on..
<tsaknorris> en ole sitäkään koskaan testannu. laitteet olis mutta yhteensopivuuksien takia käytän 32bittistä :)
<tsaknorris> toimii "paremmin"
<Antsu> ja HW Asus K8VSE Deluxe ja Athlon64 3000 (2GHz). Aika hyvin nyt viimeinkin toimii, mitä nyt Labtec Webcam Pro toimii vain env LD= tyyppisellä kikkailulla
<tsaknorris> tietty jos on joku syy käyttää 64bit jonkun ohjelman kanssa niin sitte ymmärrän tuon 64bit os:än :D
<Antsu> ...siis env LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype
<Antsu> skypestä oli siis kysysmys, muuten esim Muikku toimii. WLAN on toinen murheenkryyni...
<tsaknorris> hmm...tuossakin rivissä on LIB32
<tsaknorris> eli voisit koklaa 32bittistä :D
<Antsu> Varmaan 32bit toimis paremmin, mutta periks en vielä anna :-)
<tsaknorris> ok :D
<Antsu> Ihan oikeesti 64 bit Ei kannata LOL
<tsaknorris> kandee aina sillo tällö ottaa siitä omasta /home/<user> kansiosta backup jonnekkin....esim 32 siirtyminen olis helpompaa :)
<tsaknorris> siis siirtyminen 64:sta 32:seen
<Antsu> kylläkyllä /home/user:issa ei niitä tärkeitä pidetä
<tsaknorris> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<Antsu> ...valokuvat on eri levyllä :-)
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/gISXR -> BackupYourSystem - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<tsaknorris> mulla on kaikkii pikku skriptejä sun muuta säätöä homessa :)
<tsaknorris> jaksa niitä uudestaa kirjoitella niin laitan talteen aina aika ajoin...
<Finnish> Onko toiselta koneelta otettuja keskeneräisiä torrenteja mahdollista jatkaa toisella koneella?
<Finnish> Siis niiden latausta
<tsaknorris> kyllä pitäs olla
<Finnish> Mitenkähän ne sais sit jatkettua, mulla on transmission käytössä
<tsaknorris> täytyy olla vaan se täydellinen HASH tunnus vai mikäs se on ootas...
<tsaknorris> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hash_function
<Finnish> Jes, onnistu!
<Finnish> Piti ladata ne torrent-tiedostot ja ladata ne transmissioniin, sit kun ne keskeneräiset oli siellä defaultissa lataus-kansiossa niin se osas ne kattoa miten pitkällä ne on ja sit ryhtyi jatkamaan niiden latausta
<Finnish> Oujee
<tsaknorris> eli se hash tuli siinä sitte samalla. ilman sitä ei osais jatkaa :)
<tsaknorris> en ole tarkemmin edes tutkinu minne transmission sen hassin laittaa...
<Finnish> No nyt ainakin osaan ton tehdä luultavasti seuraavan kerran, sen nyt tajusin ettei toi onnistuis ilman sitä torrent-tiedostoa, joka siis on se pikkuinen tiedosto
<tsaknorris> cat taa se tiedosto
<tsaknorris> onko siellä sisällä se hash :D
<tsaknorris> joku pitkä numerosarja
<tsaknorris> http://wiki.theory.org/BitTorrentSpecification#Tracker_HTTP.2FHTTPS_Protocol <-- tässähän tää kerrotaanki
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/gIU4h -> BitTorrentSpecification - TheoryOrg
<tsaknorris> eli se "pikkuinen" tiedosto on aika tärkeä :D heh
<tsaknorris> sieltä se löyty ;)
<tsaknorris> http://naurunappula.com/636891/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/gIX70 -> Naurunappula: hauskat kuvat - Venäjällä turvallisuus on kaiken a ja x
<Sysi> #offtopic
<tsaknorris> tiiän mut aika LULzzz
<Kurko> tarvisko rytmilaatikolle asentaa jotain että cd-levyjä pystyy rippaan mp3 muotoon?
<Sysi> ei
<Sysi> asetuksissa keskimmäisellä välilehdellä, pudotusvalikko
<mjr> luultavasti kyl tarvii, että nimenomaan mp3:ksi
<Sysi> vähän riippuu mitä on jo, restricted extras ehkä
<Kurko> asetuksissa on vaan ogg, flac ja wav vaihtoehtoina..
<Sysi> mullon restricted asennettuna, listassa myös mp3
<Kurko> sen se näköjään tarvi
#ubuntu-fi 2010-11-05
<Finnish> Ei meinaa onnistua Nokia CS-17 tikun kanssa nettiin pääseminen
<Hcc__> hei mites saan ubuntun kalenteriin viikon alkamaan maanantaista
<Hcc__> ei nopeesti löydy asetusta
<sinppa_> muistelisin, että gconf-editorilla pitäisi moinen säätö tehdä. muistais vaan mikä polku jne
<sinppa_> voisinkin vilkaista, pitäis itselläkin tehdä se
<Hcc__> :p
<sinppa_> tjaa'a, enpä äkkiseltään löytänyt...
<sinppa_> joku viisaampi neuvokoon siis :P
<Hcc__> ookkei:)
<mjr> taitaa tulla localesta
<Hcc__> oon varmaan sanonu joskus, mut tulee vaan entinen duunipaikka mieleen joka kerta ku nään mjr:n puhuvan jotain :p
<hahlo> Hcc__: missä olit duunissa?
<Hcc__> hahlo, ajelin tommoselle firmalle kuorkkia, http://www.mjr.fi
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/gKHgn -> Tervetuloa MJR-Kuljetus Oy:n Internet-sivuille!
<hahlo> hehe cool
<hahlo> mjr: käyttävät tuotemerkkiäsi, onko niillä lupa :)
<Hcc__> :D
<Hcc__> se oli ihan kivaa hommaa. työaika 23-07 7 yönä viikossa, sai tehtyä toista työtä samalla 16-21. ajoin helsingin sanomia Sanomalasta eli painotalolta niihin laatikoihin mistä jakajat ottaa ne itelleen jaettaviksi
<hahlo> justiin
<Hcc__> rentoa hommaa, kunnon aivot narikkaan menoa. joka yö samat lenkit; yks helsingin keskustaan ja toinen keravalle. sit vielä itellan rullakot postikeskuksesta järvenpäähän ja se oli siinä
<Hcc__> tykkäsin
<hahlo> itse joskus jaoin niitä hesareita niistä laatikoista, mutta siitä on hyvin kauan
<Sysi> (#offtopic)
<Hcc__> :p
<Sysi> (niin siis meillä on #ubuntu-fi-offtopic)
<Hcc__> juu oli päässy unohtumaan ku en oo kuukausiin siellä ollu
<Nakkel> Mitäs toi S -näppäimen painaminen tekee jumittuneessa bootissa?
<Nakkel> Kun on Aspire One joka jumittaa aina bootissa mut S -namiskalla jatkaa... :P
<Sysi> kattelisin fstabia
<Sysi> dualboot?
<Nakkel> Ei
<Sysi> ei sano mitää tarkemmin?
<ighea_> skip
<ak-> miten löysit S
<Sysi> joittenki ropleemien kans se heittää vähän infoa ja optiot S ja M ainaki fstabin kans
<Nakkel> ak-: Internetistä. :P
<Nakkel> Joku täällä neuvo.
<Sysi> millälailla jumittaa siis?
<Sysi> (kuten sanottu, se skippaa jotaki)
<Sysi> jos painat M heittääkö terminaaliin?
<ak-> eikö sano ees mitää?
<ak-> esc kait näyttää infot sen spalshin siasta
<Nakkel> Sysi: Tota, se vaan jumittaa. En oikeen pääse siihen ny pahemmin sanomaan mitään ku siinä ei oo näyttöä. :)
<ighea_> varmaa hyppää tiedostojärjestelmien tarkistuksen yli
<Nakkel> Mistähän mä näytön keksisin tähän...
<Nakkel> Hmmm
<Nakkel> boot.log
<Nakkel> Siellä on mielenkiintonen rivi...
<Sysi> mulla piti jostaki syystä poistaa ja luoda uudestaan windows-osion mounttipiste
<Nakkel> Hurr durr
<Nakkel> Ulkonen USB levy.
<Nakkel> Kummittelee sille.
<Nakkel> Jännä
<Sysi> tutkitko sitä fstabia
<Nakkel> Joop, mut en heti hoksannu että toi yks oli ulkonen.
<Nakkel> Tekis mieli asentaa koko höskä uusiks... Mediaserveri tehdä siitä.
<ighea_> se on linuxi, sitä voi muokata lennosta!
<Nakkel> Meeh
<Nakkel> Huutakaas jotain kovaa dlna/upnp palvelua?
<ighea_> mediatomb
<ighea_> ushare
<jjo> olis kiva kun olis renderereitä ja control pointejakin tarjolla
<jjo> tuntuu, että linux "kelpaa" vaan palvelemaan muita järjestelmiä
<ighea_> mediatombia saa säätää aika kivasti muovaamaan videot ja kaikki sääntöjen mukaan
<ighea_> usharea ei muistaakseni kehitetä enää
<Nakkel> ighea_: Repoja greppaamalla ei päästä hyvään. Molemmat kokeiltu aikanaan ja toivottomia säätää.
<jjo> mulla kyl mediatomb pelasi ihan kivasti
<Nakkel> Mulla se hukkas jakoja jatkuvasti.
<ighea_> ei tässä ole mitään greppailtu
<Sysi> (grepin läpi puskeminen jotenki sotki aptin tulosteen)
<ighea_> vastaan ei ole kyllä tullut ainuttakaan toimivaa dlna/upnp -säätöä
<ighea_> yleensä homman toimivuus kaatuu siihen että asiakaslaite jolla olisi tarkoitus katsella on vain paska
<ighea_> nihkeä tai rajoittunut tuki tiedostoformaateille
<crope> ei muutako koodaamaan
<crope> meikä kyllä toivos että ois avoimille sovelluksille oma sovelluskauppa kans
<Nakkel> Ajattelin tolle Philipsin Streamium kälille saada musiikit soimaan että toistaseks riittäis ku sais äänet pihalle.
<Nakkel> Nyt se osaa pumpata nettistriimejä mut omat listat on aina parempia ku radion. :
<Nakkel> )
<ighea_> crope: niih, puuceelle xmkarajiehalta vai mikä sen multimeediaboxi käyttöliittymän nimi nyt onkaan parempaa kilpailijaa
<crope> en tiiä
<ighea_> samaa vikaa
<crope> mä en tiiä koko dlna mittään, pitäs varmaan perehtyä ku siitä yhtenään puhutaan
<crope> mut joku android market linuxille ois jees
<ighea_> se on hieno idea suurella määrällä kehnoja toteutuksia =)
<crope> helmiä seassa
<crope> onks ne sovellukset mitä on android marketissa myynnissä avoimia?
<Nakkel> On ja ei.
<Nakkel> Jotkut on avointa ja jotkut ei.
<crope> joku sellanen rahoitusmalli pitäs kyllä saada linux-piireihin
<jjo> mä olin joskus 7 vuotta sitten tekemässä suomalaiselle valmistajalle upnp:tä käyttävää tuotetta
<jjo> siitä olisi tullut varsin kiva jos a) muutkin tuotteet olisivat tukeneet upnp:ta ja b) se olisi päässyt tuotteeksi asti
<crope> upnp tulee mieleen vaan joko palomuurin porttien avaus
<crope> dlna juttuja on kyl nähny vähä jokapaikas, taitaa onkiallaki olla jottain
<jjo> formaattitueltaan nuo markkinoilla olevat ovat kyllä aika kehnoja
<jjo> mun telkku osaa juurikin mp3:sta, videopuolesta en edes tiedä
<topyli> jjo: no saunavisio on nimenomaan upnp-taitoinen
<topyli> elikkäs nykyinen elisa viihde
<jjo> mielenkiintoista
<topyli> windows media server siis toimii sen kanssa ja linuxilla paritkin toteutukset. macista en tiedä
<jjo> taisi olla vähän aikaansa edellä se projekti jossa mä olin
<topyli> kenties
<jjo> tavallaan parempi sekin kuin olla reilusti jäljessä kuten tämä nykyinen homma
<topyli> eli omat kamat voi laittaa koneelta jakoon ja toistaa tuolla elisan lootalla töllöön
<jjo> mulla on kyllä myös mediatankki joka on upnp-taitoinen, mutta koska siinä on oma kiintolevy, niin ne katsottavat kamat tulee aika usein siirrettyä suoraan sinne tankin levylle ennen toistamista
#ubuntu-fi 2010-11-06
<tpls> osaako joku muuten sanoa syyn että miksi vmwaren kautta ei pysty asentaan toista 64 bittistä käyttistä
<topyli> joo tuo elisan loota ei tietenkään ole minkään valtakunnan serveri
<tpls> ihan mielenkiinnosta vaan...
<mjr> tpls, prosessorissasi ei varmaan ole virtualisointitukea tai se on kytketty biosista pois päältä
<tpls> hmmh
<tpls> D220 celeroni taitaa olla tämä
<tpls> läppäri siis
<tpls> no eipä tuo iso ongelma oo
<mjr> celeroneissa ei varmaan olekaan
<mjr> eikä noi vissiin oo jaksaneet kludgettaa softalla samoin ku 32-bittisellä puolella
<crope> linuxilla on se ongelma ettei saada hyviä sovelluksia tyyliin android
<crope> koska no money at all :s
<mjr> ...
<jjo> ?
<topyli> on mulla aina ollut ihan hyvät sovellukset käytössä
<crope> no en ny tarkota että ihan yhtään. aika hyvinhän nuita on mutta, uudemmissa on ongelmansa
<topyli> androidissa on ylpeästi 100k softaa. niistä 9900 on jotain ihme soittoääniä, 50 task killereitä, 30 pierusovelluksia ja 20 kunnolla hyödyllisiä
<crope> jos ei ooo vapaahetosilla intoa tehdä jotain niin se on tekemättä. niinku Totem DVB ja suomi sen kaks vuotta
<topyli> ei nuo mun numerot oikein täsmänneet :(
<crope> ja euroopassa ei oo ees mitään tippikulttuuria kuten USA
<mjr> koska onneks ei oo mitään muita dvb-softia ko kiljoona
<jjo> on siellä android marketissa aika paljon teemojakin eri softille
<mjr> enivei, siltä varalta että et nyt oikeesti vaan trollaa, androidhan on vm-platta; http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2009/05/canonical-developers-aim-to-make-android-apps-run-on-ubuntu.ars
<crope> topyli: jooei ne täsmänneet, mut se mitä yritin tuoda esiin on ehkä jotenki eri asia
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/gLoAj -> Canonical developers aim to make Android apps run on Ubuntu
<mjr> en kyl tiedä miten toi on edistynyt, mutta ei se missään määrin mahotonta ole
<crope> mjr: noh, ei niitä oo kiljoona :] käyttäjän näkökulmasta on KDE ja Kaffeine (joka on perkeleen hyvä kiitos kehittäjän) ja ob Gnome & Totem joka on vähemmän hyvä
<crope> jooos, sitä kiinnostusta löytyy Totemin tunkkaamiseen niin lähen matkaan
<topyli> kyllähän vlc tuppaa totemin korvaamaan omissa koneissani. tosin se johtuu juurikin dvb:stä
<crope> mulla on tässä sen verta taas oma lehmä ojassa että oon tekemäs ekaa DVB-T2 ajuria ja sen takia on pitäny hypätä vähän userspace kenkiin
<topyli> gstreamer ei vieläkään ymmärrä meidän hienoja dvb-tekstityksiä
<mjr> Käytin xineä siihen aikanaan. Nykyään käytän tv-kaistaa dvb:n sijaan.
<crope> topyli: gstreamer on yks ongelma. oon heille käyny tilittään yhestä bugista (suomen DVB ei toimi) jo pari vuotta sitten, silti se on rikki
<crope> topyli: toimiiko sulla gstreamer DVB ollenkaan=
<crope> ?
<topyli> itse olen jotain häiriköinyt gnome-bugzillassa
<topyli> kyllä dvb-t toimii mutta on aika lailla raskassoutuisempi kuin vlc
<topyli> tekstit vain ei pelaa
<crope> mulla ei toimi ollenkaan
<topyli> jaa sekin on vissiin sitten monesta tekijästä kiinni
<mjr> (onkohan androidille hienoja dvb-soittimia)
<crope> täytyy kyllä sanoa että oon tekemäs sitä DVB-T2 laitetta hyväksikäyttämällä vanhaa DVB-APIa. eli runklaan sen yhteensopivuuden nimissä legacy APIin
<crope> vaikka ei se siihen sovikkaan
<crope> korjataan sitte joskus ku sovellukset tukee uutta S2APIa
<topyli> onpahan hack-valueta, laitetaan "väärin" toimimaan
<crope> koska en jaksa korjata kaikkia sovelluksia. totem, mplayer, xine, vlc... kaffeine varmaan sais ite tehtyä tukensa
<crope> sellasta se on
<crope> jos vanhaa APIa voi abusata yhteensopivuuden nimissä niin miks ei tekis sitä (varsin jos kaupalliset intressit painaa niskaan)
<topyli> myöhemmin korjatessa työllistyy uudestaan :)
<crope> jos nää sovellusten kehittäjät ottas nopeempaan uusia rajapintoja käyttöön niin en näkis ongelmaa
<crope> nojoo, Meillä on ollut S2API varmaan *2 vuotta* kernelissä.
<crope> tukeeko Totem? ei
<crope> tukeeko VLC? ei
<crope> tukeeko Kaffeine? kyllä
<crope> mitä vittua nä luulet kernel koodaajan miettivän jos sovellukset ottaa nuin hitaasti uusia rajapintoja käyttöö?
<topyli> no vlc on windows-softa kuitenkin, ei ne varmaan kiinnitä mihinkään tuommoiseen huomiota
<topyli> siis windows-softa samaan tapaan kuin firefox tai openoffice
<crope> mutta se että lisään Totemin ja VLC:n ja Kaffeinen sille DVB-T2 / S2API on aika iso työmäärä. se on pelkästään jo iso työmäärä että lisään APIin tuen nuille. Se on on paljon helpompaa hyväksikäyttää vanhaa APIa ja tehä ajuri siten että se tottelee vanhaa APIa ja sopeutuu sen mukaan
<crope> jos näiden sovellusten kehittäjät ois aktiivisempia niin mieluusti sitä pomppais tietty uuteen APIin
<crope> tukeeko S2APIa mikään muu kuin Kaffeina ja VDR?
<Iltsu> jahas
<Iltsu> vaikuttaa hyvält
<Iltsu> mun palvelin o fliannu
<Iltsu> flipannu
<Iltsu> vois skriiva apastebinii noi virheilmotukset
<Iltsu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526711/
<Iltsu> vaikuttaa terveeltä :D
<Tekno_> :P
<Iltsu> toivottavast vaa joku tiedostojärjeslmä olis flipannu
<Iltsu> onneks viime viikol ostin ulkosen levyn mihi backuppasin musat
<Iltsu> leffat jne on kyl tol levyl
<Iltsu> katotaas mitä TRK meinaa
<Iltsu> sil aikaa ku venaa TRK:n latautumist vois kattoo näkyyk tota levyy tuol devin alla
<Iltsu> näkyyhä siel sda1, sda2, sda3
<Iltsu> hyvä
<Iltsu> ettei se levy sit ainakaa iha kuollu oo
<Iltsu> jeesh, pystyin muokkaa kaikki
<Iltsu> eka ihmetteli kui sda2 ei mounttaudu mut eihä se vissii jos se swappi on :)
<Iltsu> vois koittaa vanhal kernelil kyl viel
<Iltsu> jaa vanha kerneli heitti jotai semigraaffista boottiruutuu ja tekstin "Your disk drives are being checked for errors, this may take some time
<Iltsu> kaik muut terminaalit tyhjii paitti seiskas toi
<Iltsu> dodi, nyt hävis toi teksti tost alta
<Iltsu> ja nyt käynnisty vanhal kernelil ainaski
<Iltsu> ja toi tuorein heitti taas udevadm trigger is not permitte d while udev is unconfigured.
<Iltsu> ja muutenki sama virheilmotus minkä jo pistin
<Iltsu> 2.6.35-22-generic ni ei lähe laulamaa
<Iltsu> tolla 2.6.35-14-genericil pelaa
<Iltsu> hetkinen
<Iltsu> katoinkoha mä väärin et tuol listas oli alempan viel 2.6.35-25
<Iltsu> 32-25 oliki
<Iltsu> mut juu, 2.6.35-14 näyttää toimivan
<Iltsu> mitäköhä eroo noilla kahdella on?
<Lihaisa> moros
<Lihaisa> Olisko jollain kokemusta, miten pakottaa yhteistyökyvytön ulkoinen hd taas käytettäväksi?
<Lihaisa> ei suostu formatoimaan fatiksi
<HaXeri> määrittele yhteistyökyvytön
<HaXeri> koita laittaa se levy sieltä sisältä pöytäkonees sisälle
<Lihaisa> kysymys ei oo siitä. että haluaisin kaivaa jotain levyn uumenista vaan saada sen käyttöön
<Lihaisa> kokeilin pakottaa fdiskillä just
<Lihaisa> saa nähdä toimiiko
<Lihaisa> mkfs.vfat: failed whilst writing reserved sector
<Lihaisa> oli errorin nimi - vaikee sanoa, mistä johtuu
<Sysi> Lihaisa: kokeile luoda uus osiotaulu
<Sysi> olikohan fateissa kokorajoja
<Lihaisa> ton fdiskin jälkeen asema ei edes mounttaa
<Lihaisa> onko olemassa jotain "quick and dirty" tapaa tähän
<Lihaisa> mitään ei siis asemalta tarvitse säästää
<Sysi> gpartedilla luot sinne uuden osiotaulun, ainaki menee riittävän nollille
<Sysi> sitte voit kokeilla uuden fattiosion luomista
<Lihaisa> gparted ei suostunut tekemään mitään ko. asemalle
<Sysi> osioille?
<Sysi> kokeile sitä osiotaulun luomista jos et jo kokeillu
<Sysi> jos sen luominen epäonnistuu niin pitäis olla rikki, dd:tä voi kokeilla sen jälkeen vielä
<Lihaisa> edelleen pitäis pystyä mounttaamaan ennen noita käskyjä
<Sysi> nimenomaan ei saa olla mountattuna jos aiot osioita käsitellä
<Lihaisa> ok
<Lihaisa> /dev/sdb contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table.  However, it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should.  Perhaps it was corrupted
<Sysi> eli osiotaulun luonnilla korjautuu
<Sysi> luonti/vaihtaminen
<Lihaisa> kysyy partition table typeä?
<Lihaisa> tarkoituksena käyttää windows ympäristössä pääsääntöisesti?
<Lihaisa> okei.. nyt se on mountattuna, mutta sisältö on hyvin erikoinen
<Lihaisa> ls
<Lihaisa> ls: cannot access L°7æ┌#╩.╢U.: No such file or directory
<Lihaisa> ls: cannot access ÿ33æ┌#╩.ÿ33: Input/output error
<Lihaisa> ls: cannot access /.H: No such file or directory
<Lihaisa> ls: cannot access FILE0.Ö
<Lihaisa>                          ≡: Input/output error
<Lihaisa> ls: cannot access M.RN~: Input/output error
<Lihaisa> ls: cannot access y:
<Lihaisa>                     b.nop: Input/output error
<Lihaisa> ls: cannot access istrator.\De: Input/output error
<Lihaisa> ls: cannot access v▌:∞j²ä;.▐: Input/output error
<Lihaisa> ls: cannot access v▌:∞j²ä;.▐: Input/output error
<Lihaisa> ls: cannot access σcæ┌#╩.σc: Input/output error
<Lihaisa> ls: cannot access ∞^æ┌#╩.∞^: Input/output error
<Lihaisa> ls: cannot access	.	: Input/output error
<Lihaisa> ls: cannot access l╪H1r╩.l╪h: Input/output error
<Lihaisa> ls: cannot access 4«.l╪h: Input/output error
<Lihaisa> ls: cannot access áΓbæ┌#╩.áΓb: Input/output error
<Lihaisa> ls: cannot access ôsæ┌#╩.ôs: Input/output error
<Lihaisa> ls: cannot access 
<boubbin> fail
<Lihaisa> epic fail
<Lihaisa> ideas
<Lihaisa> now I cannot see it even with gparted
<Iltsu> nii onko kellään näkemyst 2.6.35-22:n ja 2.6.35-14:n kernelien eroista? 22:lla mulla  ei levyt mounttaudu, 14:lla toimii
<Iltsu> D510 integroituna siihe sen emolevyy (Intel Atom D510mo) ja oliko Western Digitalin kahden teran kiekko ja Kingstonin puolen gigan muistikampa
<Iltsu> sii listattun akaik rauta mitä konees o :P
<ighea_> todennäkösin kuseva udev
<Iltsu> mahtaakoha olla rikki kans tulevis kerneleis vai mitenkä
<kalle> Mikä on päätteen pikanäppäin ja millä näppäimellä siihen saa takaisin sen alkutekstin?
<Ubuntunisti> katso se tuolta shorcuteista
<Ubuntunisti> system --- preferences --- keyboard shortcuts
<Ubuntunisti> ja mikä alkuteksti?
<kalle> Siis se joka tulee siihen päätteeseen kun sen käynnistää
<Ubuntunisti> ??? ei mulla tule mitään paitsi <user>@<host>:~$
<kalle> Tarkoitan juuri tuota
<torde> kyl se palaa tohon aina kun komento on suoritetty
<torde> -y+u
<Ubuntunisti> mikä komento?
<Ubuntunisti> otatko screenshotin tilateesta
<torde> öö
<Ubuntunisti> tilanteesta ja pistät tänne
<torde> en nyt kyl ihan ymmärrä
<torde> siis ku avaat sen, niin siinä on toi alkuteksti
<torde> mut mikä on toi tilanne, josta haluat sen takaisin?
<torde> eiku ääh
<kalle> Juu ei enään mitään
<torde> sori meni sekasin nyt neuvoja ja neuvottava =D
<kalle> Siinä ei siis voi olla montaa komentoa päällekkäin
<Ubuntunisti> kalle voithan sä tehdä scriptin??
<Ubuntunisti> shortcut käynnistää scriptin jossa on vaikka 100 komentoa
<kalle> Öö
<kalle> Joo, mutta en osaa
<Ubuntunisti> mitä olet edes tekemässä :D
<kalle> Siis jos mä vaikka kirjoitan päätteeseen firefox, niin se avaa firefoxin. Voiko samalla päätteellä silloin avata vaikka geditin
<Ubuntunisti> no jos jostain ihmeen kumman syystä nyt pitää päätteen kautta käynnistellä noita niin voithan sä laittaa .bashrc tiedostoon viimeiseksi riviksi ni komennot :)
<Ubuntunisti> ni = nOi
<Ubuntunisti> ota siitä varmuuskopio ennenku alat muokkaa
<kalle> No en minä kyllä niitä päätteen kautta käynnistele. tuli vain mielee...
<kalle> :)
<Ubuntunisti> kalle tee näin cp ~/.bashrc ~/.backup_bashrc
<kalle> Mitä toi tekee
<Ubuntunisti> se ottaa varmuuskopion sun tiedostosta
<kalle> Miksi ihmeessä
<Ubuntunisti> jos haluat muokkaa sitä mitä tapahtuu kun terminaalin käynnistää
<jani123> kalle, käytä 'firefox &' :)
<Ubuntunisti> & merkki komennon perässä kertoo linuxille että ohjelma jätetään taustalle
<jani123> jos ymmärsin oikein mitä hait :D
<kalle> Tuommoista hain ehkä... en oikein osaa käyttää tätä ubuntua
<kalle> :)
<Ubuntunisti> siis jos haluat käynnistää jonkun ohjelman
<Ubuntunisti> niin paina alt + f2
<Ubuntunisti> ja kirjoita se siihen
<kalle> Kiitos
<Hcc__> hm, ei nyt ihan suoraan liity kanavan aiheeseen.. mutta miten poistan Winen Os X:stä?
<Hcc__> mulla ei oo juuri minkäänlaista mäkkitietoutta mutta jollain tarttis saaha wine poies
<Ubuntunisti> jaa-a
<kalle> Olisiko tosta http://wiki.winehq.org/MacOSX/Installing apua
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/gMpjf -> MacOSX/Installing - The Official Wine Wiki
<Hcc__> kalle, muuten kyllä, mutta asensin winen käyttämällä tota valmista .dmg pakettia
<Hcc__> tuolla on poisto-ohjeet vaan jos on käyttäny macportsia tai finkkiä (en ees tiiä mitä ne on)
<kalle> http://forums.macrumors.com/archive/index.php/t-1027152.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/gMpHG -> How to completely uninstall wine?? [Archive]  - MacRumors Forums
<Hcc__> katotaas
<Hcc__> löysin tommosen http://winebottler.kronenberg.org/trac/wiki/RemoveWineBottler
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/gMqpm -> RemoveWineBottler – winebottler
<Hcc__> ei vaan tunnu sekään poistavan mitään
<Ubuntunisti> hmm nyt rupes kiinnostaa.. miten mac:illä otetaan ohjelmia pois?
<Ubuntunisti> Miten joku winen poisto voi olla noin kiven takana :P
<Hcc__> Ubuntunisti, jaa-a, ei mitään hajua
<Hcc__> tyttöystävän mäkki, mä oon ihan pihalla ton kanssa
<Ubuntunisti> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xD6JyxgA8Y
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/gMqOs -> YouTube        - How To Uninstall Programs In Mac OSX
<Ubuntunisti> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imDrX7ujIUU&feature=related
<Ubuntunisti> toi on ilmanen
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/gMqQP -> YouTube        - how to uninstall apps in mac completely
<Hcc__> katotaan
<Hcc__> on kyl niin vitun vaikee toi os x etten ikinä hanki itelleni
<Ubuntunisti> ei kai se vaikea ole :)
<Ubuntunisti> en tiiä kun en ole testaillu. Varmaan "erillainen" kylläkin
<Hcc__> huh
<Hcc__> johan siitä päästiin eroon
<Hcc__> tolla appcleanerilla
<Hcc__> mut en kyl ikinä itelleni, hyisaatana
<Hcc__> kiitos avusta
<tpls> täytyy kyllä tunnustaa et itteä on viimeaikoina ruvennu himoittaan tuollannen macbook pro
<tpls> ehkä sit kohta ku saa opiskelut pakettiin ja pääsee duuniin niin vois kai tommosen hankkia
<Sysi> mulla vähän arveluttaa se linux-rautana, näppid ja trackpad houkuttaa
<tpls> wut? no en ite en nyt os x:ää lähtis vaihtamaan
<tpls> ohan siinä niitä omia "ominaisuuksia" jonkun verran mut kyl ainakin kaverit on niitten kans pärjänny mainiosti
<tpls> sehä siin just ittee himottais ku ei tarvis säätää mittää ihmeellistä, kaikki vaan toimis
<tpls> nytkin olen ihan tarpeeksi kironnut tän läppärin niin windowsin kuin linuxin puolella sinne alimpaan helvettiin videoeditointiominaisuuksien takia
<pesasa> Ihan kivasti on Linuxilla toiminut.
<tpls> no, itellä rajottaa myös tämän läppärin näytönohjain
<tpls> jos oisin tiennyt et se on ongelmissa videoeditoinnin kans niin oisin ehkä valinnut toisen mallin
<Sysi> jos linuxia aikoo niin kannatta kattoa näytönohjain
<Sysi> mää oon vähän liian säätäjä osx:lle, haittaa liikaa jos joku tehään tyhmästi tai on ruma eikä voi edes ite korjata (helposti)
<Sysi> kyllähän win7 kans "toimii aina", mää en vaan osaa käyttää sitä eikä siitä saa mitenkää mukavaa käyttää
<Sysi> osx on paikotellen parempi ja paikotellen huonompi, sitä ei ainakaa muokata yhtää mihinkää
<Sysi> mieluummin hommaan linuxille raudan joka toimii :)
<Sysi> aattelin että ihan perus-macbook ois aika soppeli jos akku kestää linuxilla ja suljetut ajurit toimii, hp:lla toisaalta ois paremman värinen tehokkammalla prossulla mutta heikommalla näyttiksellä
<tpls> itellä on menny jo siihen ettei enää niin kone jaksa säätää :)
<tpls> kuhan toimii jotenkin niin ok
<Sysi> perusjuttujen pitää toimia, käytettävyys pitää säätää ite että saa hyvän
<Sysi> tähän asti linux ei oo pettäny perusjutuissa (pahemmin)
<SipuliSopuli> mistäs se koneen nimi taas muutettiinkaan
<Sysi> /etc/hosts ja ehkä /etc/hostname
<SipuliSopuli> kiitän
<Hcc__> tpls, joosiis macbook pro vois olla kyl kiva
<Hcc__> kuhan palkka alkaa juoksemaan ens vuonna niin vois harkita semmosta
<Hcc__> se on vaan se pieninkin malli aika painava mukana kannettavaksi ku on tottunu samsung nc10:n
<Sysi> siinä on aika iso näyttö ja paljo tehoa ja akkukestoa
<Sysi> air uudistu vasta
<Sysi> mua se houkuttais paljo enemmän
<Hcc__> niinjoo sekin
<Hcc__> noo sitä voi murehtia sit ku saan palkkaa ja opintolaina on maksettu :D eli joskus ensi syksynä
<Sysi> voi huolehtia ku alkaa opiskelut ja on ei-vankila ohi
<Hcc__> ?
<Sysi> pari kuukautta lukiota ja intti
<sinppa_> sivari on vaihtoehto =)
<Hcc__> ahah
<Hcc__> juu
<Hcc__> hajooppa sinne :) (anteeksi)
<Hcc__> mihkä oot menossa
<Sysi> (->offtopic?)
<Hcc__> ainiinjuu
<samase> sain viestin: samase, sinulta on estetty keskustelualueen käyttö. Your IP-address or email address is being blocked. Please contact us via IRC to fix this.
<samase> huhuu
<samase> ketään elossa?
<Sysi> ootko tehny jotaki joka antais aihetta estää pääsyn foorumille
<Sysi> #ubuntu-fi-tiimit vois olla parempi vaikka ihmisten pitäis olla täälläki
<Tuplis> kelläs ois nappuloita tarpeeksi
<samase> muuttanu jenkkeihin, se vois olla riittävän vakava teko
<samase> eli jos jenkki-ip:t on blokattu (tai jotkut niistä)
<Sysi> onkohan joku spämmi bannattu huonosti..
<Sysi> foorumi-ihmiset ei välttämättä irkkaa
<samase> onks ylläpidolla mitään sähköpostia?
<Sysi> jollekki moderaattorille, kukahan ois pääjehu?
<samase> upeeta!!!
<samase> en jaksa tähän enää jäädä tyhjää ruutua tuijottelemaan ja toivomaan että joku vastais, niin et jos joku ylläpidosta viestin näkee, niin vois vaikka ottaa mailitse yhteyttä
<Cheery> kysäsen ny semmosta että kun on framebuffer-softia tyyliin fbi ja fbgs, nii miten saan ne toimimaan?
<Cheery> sanovat "can handle only packed pixel frame buffers"
<nonix4> toi ilmo muistaakseni tarkoittaa, että pitäisi olla 256-värimoodi...
<nonix4> jokseenkin fbi:n kyllä pitäisi tukea truecoloriakin
<Cheery> kattelin että mulla ois kernelin asetukset väärin
<Cheery> aah
<Cheery> ei olekkaan
<Cheery> hwinfo näyttää että saan kai isomman ruudun
<Cheery> eiku perkl
<Cheery> tää näyttää että ois
<Cheery> mutta fbset ei anna pistää
<Cheery> sanoo vaan Cannot allocate memory
<Cheery> kokeillaas noita grub-confeja
<Cheery> sain mun TTYt 1920x1200 moodiin
<Cheery> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1468789
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/gMYhd -> [SOLVED] Low resolution in framebuffer - Ubuntu Forums
<Cheery> http://img602.imageshack.us/img602/1791/vimfailure.png
<Cheery> tulee vain tommonen kun avaa vimin. :/
<Cheery> onko jotai syytä että pääkäyttäjä ei ole video-ryhmässä?
<mjr> ei rootin tarvi olla missään ryhmässä, sillä on oikeudet silti :)
<Cheery> äh lol
<Cheery> siis meinaan että tavan käyttäjä
<Cheery> se käyttäjä millä mä vekslaan. :D
<Sysi> sen ei pitäis/tarvi välttämättä olla?
<Cheery> no kun mulla on desktop niin mähän voin sen pistää?
<Cheery> (ilman ongelmia)
<Sysi> uskoisin
<Cheery> no hyvä.
<Cheery> sitten mä voinkin tehdä softan sille. :)
#ubuntu-fi 2010-11-07
<Cheery> otin paketista dwm:n
<Cheery> mietin vaan miten sen saan päälle?
<Cheery> nyt sain dwm:n päälle
<Cheery> perkl tää on kiva. :D
<Sysi> ikkunamanageri?
<Cheery> mites sen saa siten että se aukee käynnistyksen yhteydessä?
<Cheery> sitte ku on evolution yms. nii mietin saako ne auki jostai
<Sysi> laitat autostarttiin dwm --replace
<Cheery> jaa että se käynnistää ensin gnomen ja sitten dwm:n ?
<Sysi> session tallennuksella toimis varmaan kans
<Sysi> mää oon tutkaillu ikkunamanagereja ja mikää ei oo tarjonnu juuri mitää mitä ei xfwm:llä saa :)
<Cheery> dwm on ehkä vähän karsittu vielä. pitäis varmaan kattoo xmonadiakin vielä
<Sysi> haluatko näppiksellä käsiteltävän vai kevyen?
<Cheery> sekäettä
<Cheery> tai pistetäänkö nii että haluun ite tehä siitä raskaan
<Sysi> hmm, xfcellä saa apaut kaiken helposti säädettäviin pikanäppäimiin, paitti ehkä ikkunoitten koon muuttaamisen "poertaattomasti"
<Cheery> haluan tilettävän
<Sysi> jos oon ymmärtäny oikein mitä se tarkottaa niin xfwm:n saa semmoseksikki :P </markkinointi>
<Sysi> awesome, xmonad ja ratpoison on mistä oon kuullu eniten
<Sysi> ratpoison ainaki on aika karu
<Paavi2_0> openboxissakin saa kaiken säädettyä näppäilemisten taakse
<Cheery> xmonad ois hyvä, mutta haluan ALT vapaaks ja noi win-buttonit käyttöö
<Sysi> pikanäppäimet pitäis pystyä säätämään ihan kaikissa
<Sysi> xfce:ssä mulla on superin ja jonku takana nyt irkin aukasu; ikkunoitten sulkeminen, liikuttaminen, suurentaminen/pienentäminen ja fullscreen
<Cheery> Sysi: saman haluan tähän
<Sysi> kertooko manuaali jotaki?
<Sysi> jossaki conffissa varmaan on
<Sysi> (yks asia mistä tykkään xfcessä on ikkunamanagerin pikanäppäinten säätökäli)
<Sysi> saako openboxilla säädettyä virtuaalityöpöytien vaihtoja?
<Paavi2_0> saa
<Sysi> hmmh
<Paavi2_0> ja tosiaan suunnilleen kaikissa ikkunointimanagereissa voi säätää näppäinyhdistelmiä
<Paavi2_0> toisissa tosin joutuu koskemaan lähdekoodiin, jos näin haluaa tehdä. :(
<Paavi2_0> http://dwm.suckless.org/ "dwm is customized through editing its source code, which makes it extremely fast and secure – it does not process any input data which isn’t known at compile time, except window titles and status text read from the root window’s name. You don’t have to learn Lua/sh/ruby or some weird configuration file format (like X resource files), beside C, to customize it for your needs: you only have to learn C (at least in order t
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/gObj6 -> dwm dynamic window manager
<Cheery> mites taustakuva vaihdetaan?
<Cheery> nyt on toi ruma login tausta
<Kondensaattori> Hei. Käsitteleekö tämä kanava Xubuntua?
<Kondensaattori> Onko täällä ketään?
<Kondensaattori> Onko täällä ketään aktiivista?
<Kondensaattori> Tarvisin apua...
<muep> Kondensaattori: kyllä xubuntustakin saa kysyä
<muep> Kondensaattori: kysy vaan se itse kysymys, ei muuten kukaan pysty auttamaan
<Kondensaattori> Hyvä. Tukeeko Xubuntu WPA varustettua Wlania?
<muep> pitäisi tukea
<muep> jos wlan-laiteajuri on edes jokseenkin käyttökelpoinen
<Kondensaattori> Omistan EeePC:n ja sen netbookremixubuntu ei toimi täydellisesti
<Kondensaattori> Se ei tykkää WPA jutuista. Tavallinen avoin wlan menee
<muep> softaahan se on :-)
<Kondensaattori> Se vie liikaa tilaa kun on 4gt yhteensä.
<muep> niin mikä vie?
<Kondensaattori> Käyttis
<Kondensaattori> En saa päivityksiä jne
<muep> sit kannattaa vapauttaa levytilaa esim. tarpeettomia ohjelmia tai käyttäjän dataa poistelemalla
<Kondensaattori> Yritetty ja ei auttanut
<muep> paljonko tilaa on vapaana?
<Kondensaattori> 200mt
<muep> päivityksiä voinee asennella pienemmissä erissä
<muep> niin ei tarvise niin paljoa tilaa kerralla
<Kondensaattori> Ja muutenkin lagittaa hirveesti. Esim jos yhdistän wpa wlaniin niin voin laittaa kaiken mut kun laitan salikseni niin se ei ota sitä vaan kysyy uudestaan ja uudestaan
<muep> mutta ei se wpa ajon aikana tarvitse vapaata levytilaa varmaan mihinkään
<Tumphu> öööö moro
<Kondensaattori> Mutta en saa liitettyä sitä nettiin :(
<Tumphu> ja iltaa
<Tumphu> osaakos joku ystävällisesti neuvoa ubuntu 10.04 kanssa :/
<Kondensaattori> Noh asentelen tän Xubuntun
<Kondensaattori> UNetboottinilla
<Tumphu> kun mulla on ventrilo 3.0.3 asennettuna, toimii ku lyön sen päälle terminalista
<Tumphu> mutta milläs hitolla saan sen toimii tuolta rc.local kautta?
<Tumphu> oon koittanu sinne antaa ihan peruskäskyy, mut ei boottaa sillä... :/
<Kondensaattori> Pian uudelleenkäynistän tän
<Kondensaattori> Jämähti sit 5%
<Kondensaattori> Noni
<Kondensaattori> Nyt menen hetkeksi kun uusiks starttaa
<Kondensaattori> Nonih saako nyt ottaa muistitikun pois kun olen asentanut xubuntun siihen ja olen uusiks startannu
<Kondensaattori> Nähtävästi kyllä
<Tumphu> eikai sen pitäs vaikuttaa tosa vaihees
<Kondensaattori> Nyt kuulette hienon asennukseni
<Kondensaattori> Hui hiivatti rotta logossa!
<Kondensaattori> Vaatiiko Xubuntu netin?
<Tumphu> no eihä mikää distro nettiä vaadi
<Tumphu> käyttäjä sitä vaatii...
<Kondensaattori> Jtn Ubuntu valitti joskus et nettiä tarvis
<Tumphu> jotai päivityksii varte varmaa
<Tumphu> ja koska sudo apt-get install xxx komennoilla saa näppärästi softia ni siks nettiä tarvis
<Tumphu> Tää linuxkikkailu o sillee iha kivaa, mut välil tuntuu et opettais jotai CP vammasta
<Tumphu> niinki helppo asia ku sovelluksen automaattinen käynnistys
<Tumphu> netin mukaan tuntuis vaativan rivitolkulla tekstiä
<Tumphu> vaikka käyttäjä saa sen komentoriviltä helposti käymään kahella rivillä
<Kondensaattori> Saako siihen suomen?
<Tumphu> w00d?
<Tumphu> siis oha mul suomeks tää oma ubuntu 10.04 netbook remix
<Kondensaattori> Xubuntu siis
<Paavi2_0> kyllä
<Tumphu> saa sen kans muistaakseni suomeks
<Tumphu> joskus aikanaa läppäris oli
<ighea_> asentaa vaan kielipaketit ja wotr
<Kondensaattori> Voi juma tää puhuu suomea!
<Kondensaattori> Nyt asenna
<Tumphu> saaks kukaa sanoa miten kuuluis tota rc.local käyttää?
<Tumphu> ei vissii toimi iha samat käskyt mitä vois antaa terminaliin?
<Kondensaattori> Pian minulla on rottakone :D
<Kondensaattori> Tän mukaan asenns voi viedä minuutista viikkoon
<mato-> Tumphu: samat käskyt rc.localiin mitä päätteeseenki
<Tumphu> no prkl ku ei se silti suostu käynnistää
<mato-> Tumphu: sinun pitää antaa suoritusoikeudet rc.localille
<mato-> chmod +x /etc/rc.local
<Tumphu> meikä saa ku typoon: cd Julkinen/ventsrv ja sen jälkee: ./ventrilo_srv
<Tumphu> ni saan koneen käyntiin
<Tumphu> aaaaa
<Tumphu> no perskule
<Kondensaattori> Pian voin alkaa pyörii tääl aktiivisesti kun mulla on ubuntu pohjainen käyttis :)
<Kondensaattori> WPA juttu pitää sit saada toimimaan
<Tumphu> WPA?
<Tumphu> Worms Party Addon? :D
<Kondensaattori> :D
<Kondensaattori> Joku wlan salausavainroska jota en saanut pois
<Tumphu> Mikäs tässä ny sit mättää? Sain samoja rivejä käyttäen servun boottaamaan, mutta rc.local kanssa ei sitten onnistunutkaan bootin yhteydessä: http://paste.ubuntu.com/527726/
<mato-> Kondensaattori: linux-backports-modules-wireless* -paketin asentaminen saattaa auttaa
<Kondensaattori> Pitää asentaa kun käyttis on asentunu
<mato-> Tumphu: sulla on välilyönti pisteen ja / välissä
<mato-> pitäs olla ./ eikä . /
<Tumphu> joo huomasin kans ku huomautit...
<Tumphu> mä oon takonu tota scriptii ku seppä kuumaa rautaa... mut tulos ollu yhtä hyvä ku olis kylmää rautaa takonu
<Tumphu> googlesta kokeillu jos joitaki scriptin pätkii...
<Tumphu> mut öö... siltikään ei käynnistyny
<Tumphu> tekeekös tuo rc.local mitään logia minnekkä?
<mato-> eos
<Tumphu> google kertoi ettei tee
<mato-> Tumphu: tarviiko tuo ventrilo rootin oikeuksia?
<Tumphu> eip
<Tumphu> eli voin käyttäjänäki vetästä sen tosta ilman sudoo. käsittääkseni just siks koska se o erilline softa ja tuolla Julkinen puolella tallennettuna
<Tumphu> en oo mitää oikeuksii sen erikoisemmi kikkaillu... Koitan saada helposti toimii ja sen jälkee vaikeentaa tilannetta
<Kondensaattori> Huomasin et tää päivittää samalla koko käyttiksen :D
<mato-> siinä tapauksessa kokeile laittaa se käynnistettäviin ohjelmiin ihan graafisesti
<Kondensaattori> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BBX7fOhqVg
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/gOj1v -> YouTube        - Miniläppärin uudistus
<Tumphu> mato-, meinaakko siis et ihan pistää sen filun tuonne, vai että käyttää sielläki tota ./ käskyä?
<mato-> käsky
<Tumphu> oon kokeillu antaa riviks sinne ./home/core/Julkinen/ventsrv/ventrilo_srv
<mato-> Tumphu: ei toimi noin
<Tumphu> mut ei boottaa ja jos kokeilen tota terminalissa ni valittaa ettei oo joku binarifilu
<mato-> pitää olla /polku/sinne/./ohjelma
<Tumphu> tarviiko se tehä samaan tyyliin ku wine käskyt?
<Tumphu> kokeilin totaki muistaakseni mut ei toiminu... testaan uusiks ny varmuudeks
<mato-> eli home/core/Julkinen/ventsrv
<mato-> eli /home/core/Julkinen/ventsrv/./ventrilo_serv
<Tumphu> tossa / ./ventrilo_srv kuuluu vissii olla toi väli?
<Kondensaattori> Pitääkö olla linux-backports-modules-wireless vai linux-backports-modules-wireless*
<mato-> Tumphu: ei väliä
<mato-> Kondensaattori: wireless
<Tumphu> eli: /home/core/Julkinen/ventsrv/./ventrilo_serv
<Kondensaattori> ok
<Tumphu> ja koko litania yhteen
<mato-> sjep
<mato-> Kondensaattori: paketin koko nimi tais olla linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<mato-> tjsp
<Kondensaattori> Eli apt-get linux-backports-modules-wireless ei riitä?'
<Tumphu> saamari, meinaa työtuoliki hajota :D
<mato-> en tiijä, kokeilemallahan tuo selviää ;)
<Tumphu> täytyy istuskella varovaisemmi... kokeilin jo atp-get korjaa työtuoli mut eip tehonnu :P unohdin vissii sudon :/
<vililikku> Tumphu: jos kokeilet "sudo apt-get -f install", pitäis korjata virheelliset paketit ;)
<Tumphu> ja mitä venttiservun boottiin tulee... ei auttanu tosiaa tuo graafisesti liittäminen
<Tumphu> :D:D
<Tumphu> siis lisääminen graafisesti
<Tumphu> ei tapahu mitään
<Pekke_> mitäköhän vois tehdä kun mulla on ubuntu 10.10:n oletushiirikursorina valkonen nuoli mustalla reunuksella, mutta taskbarin päällä ja joissain ohjelmissa kursori muuttuu mustaksi nuoleksi valkoisella reunuksella. eli joku oletus väärin jossain. jos muutan appearancesta kursoria joksikin muuksi, se toimii, mutta tämä musta nuoli kummittelee edelleen osassa ohjelmista (esim Okular)
<skfin> Ubuntu Suomen yhteisön kokous #ubuntu-fi-tiimit -kanavalla klo 20:30 tänään.
<Pekke> eli DMZ(White) on se jonka olen määrittänyt asetuksista pointteriksi ja DMZ(black) on se joka joissain ohjelmissa tulee esille
<skfin> Pekke: Eli tuleeko noi yleisesti KDE-ohjelmissa?
<skfin> Okular on KDE-ohjelma.
<skfin> Pekke: Paina Alt+F2, kirjoita systemsettings (juuri noin) ja paina enter. Tapahtuuko mitään?
<Kondensaattori> Nyt tarvisin apua tän Xubuntun kanssa
<Kondensaattori> Kun yhdistän elisa kotiboksiin niin se kysyy WPA juttua. Laitoin oikein muttase ei yhdistä siihen
<Kondensaattori> Miten saisin sen WPA:n pois päältä?
<ighea_> toivottavasti et mitenkään
<Kondensaattori> En pääse WPA:n takia Wlaniin Xubuntul :(
<Echramath> Ainoa edes semisti turvallinen salaushan se on.
<Kondensaattori> Kun ei tarvis huipputurvallista
<Echramath> WEP on lähinnä "luuta".
<Echramath> Tiedättehän, kun maalla(tm) lähettiin pois kotoa ennen vanhaan, pantiin oven eteen luuta.
<Echramath> Antaahan se viestin, että tätä ei saa käyttää.
<Kondensaattori> Kun menin oma saunalahden hallintajuttuun niin tääl lukee et salaus on WEP
<Kondensaattori> Eli jos vaihdan WPA niin se vois sit toimia?
<Echramath> Joo.
<Cheery> display manager näytti kaatuvan
<Pekke> skfin: tämä toiminnallisuus tulee kde ohjelmissa ja sitten esimerkiksi taskbarissa Notification arean päällä oltaessa. systemsettings ilmoittaa "Could not open location file.../systemsettings ja Error stating file '/home/pekka' systemsettings: No such file or directory
<skfin> Ok
<skfin> Pekke: asenna paketti systemsettings
<skfin> Sillä pystyy muokkaamaan KDE:n asetuksia ja vaihtaan ton kursoriteeman
<Kondensaattori> No voi vittu
<skfin> -.-
<Kondensaattori> Ei mennykkää
<Kondensaattori> Olen kännyn netil
<Kondensaattori> menen täl asettaa asetukset
<Kondensaattori> Onneks vaan 3e kuussa
<Kondensaattori> Tää on tämmöne varanetti
<Kondensaattori> No voi hittolainen
<Pekke> skfin: hmmh, miksen meinaa löytää systemsettingsistä ollenkaan millä tota hiiren "teemaa" vaihdetaan
<skfin> Input devices
<skfin> Hardware-kategoriassa
<Pekke> skfin: hardware kategoiassa on vain multimedia ja removable devices
<Pekke> kummaa
<skfin> Ääh
<Pekke> haku ei löydä mitään mousella, pointerilla, cursorilla...
<skfin> Ei ole systemsettingsin moduuleja asennettu
<Pekke> hmmh, tässä saattaa olla jotain muutakin, nyt huomasin että esim tässä gnome-terminalissa kursorin teemana on whiteglass
<Pekke> eli vähän erilaista hiirtä tilanteen mukaan =)
<skfin> Hmm joo
<Pekke> voinko poistaa kotikansioni alta .icons kansion? löytyykö sen jälkeen taas  tuo oletusteema, vai onko sitten enää mitään?
<skfin> Hmh
<skfin> Yhteisön kokousta täytyy puheenjohtaa en ehdi vastailemaan
<Pekke> no problema
#ubuntu-fi 2011-10-31
<chat25320> hey
<Mkaysi2> Kokeilin tanaan. Ufw limit sallii kuusi yhteytta porttiin puolen minuutin aikana ennen kuin estaa sen. Eston pituus on minuutti syslogin ja kokeilujen mukaan.
<czr> muistaakseni se on ihan xtables/limit ominaisuus mita siina hyodynnetaan
<czr> iptables-save :lla saa sen tarkan speksin limitille ulos
<czr> se kayttaa liukuvaa aikaikkunaa ja on suht hyvin dokumentoitukin miten toimii
<harto> mikäs olikaan kun tässä koneessa voi olla vaan yks äänilähde (mythtv, vlc, youtube...) kerrallaan toiminnassa. äänipiirinä emon integroitu ja vahvistimelle menee hdmi:n kautta. läppärissä voi olla ihan niin monta kun huvittaa samanaikaisesti, molemmissa koneissa 10.04
<harto> täs on kai jotenkin pulseaudio käytössä, kun läppärissä alsa? miksi? miten voin sitä vaihtaa? mitä eroa niillä muuten edes on=
<czr> jos on ac97 codec raudan puolella ja alsa niin silloin ei ole kuin yksi kanava
<czr> jolloin softalla pitaa tehda miksaus
<mjr> joo, kuulostaa siltä että sulla ei nimenomana ole pulseaudio käytössä jos menee vain yksi
<czr> jos on oikeaa aanirautaa niin raudalla voi olla tuki useammalle lahteelle ja raudalla voi tapahtua miksaus
<czr> suurin osa uusista koneista on ac97
<harto> tällä koneella millä 'äänet ei siis toimi niiku pitäis', sanoo alsamixer et Card: Pulseaudio, Chip: Pulseaudio, ja mixerissä on yks (master) slideri jota ei edes voi säätää
<harto> läppärillä joka toimii, vastaavat on Card: HDA Intel, Chip: Analog Devices AD1984A
<harto> oisko jollain tohon ääniongelmaan vinkkiä vai täytyykö tarinoida foorumille threadi?
<Echramath> Kuulostaa aika hämärältä kun pulseaudion kai nimenomaan pitäis osata miksata.
<harto> system -> preferences -> sound ei sisällä mitään järkevää muutettavaa, eikä alsamixerissä voi säätää mitään
<harto> alsamixer väittääää että käytössä on pulseaudio, toi gui sound härpäke väittää applications välilehellä että ALSA-plugin on käytössä
<harto> onko tässä nyt sitte alsa vai pulse ja mitä eroo niillä on ja miten niitä saa vaihdettua?
<andyn> pulse on ääntä reitittävä daemon, alsa on kernelin äänirajapinta. pulseaudio käyttää (käytti? oss nykyään?) alsaa.
<czr_> ei kai oss:aa enaa pitais kayttaa mihinkaan
<andyn> mites se oss4?
<shanttu> harto,   oletko käyttänyt pavucontrollia?
<harto> en oo
<Echramath> Mikä riivattu noissa äänijutuissa nyt on niin rikki että koko ajan pitää keksiä jotain uutta?
<shanttu> en nähnyt alkuperäistä viestiäsi eli en tiedä mistä kyse, mutta sillä voi säätää. repoissa pavucontrol  , (pulseaudio volume control)
<harto> no asensin, ja siellä on yhtä paljo säädettävää ku siellä sound preferencessäkin, eli ei mitään
<shanttu> harto, sanopa vielä mikä siellä mättää
<czr_> andyn, ei ole kernelissa
<harto> 10:58 < harto> mikäs olikaan kun tässä koneessa voi olla vaan yks äänilähde (mythtv, vlc, youtube...) kerrallaan toiminnassa. äänipiirinä emon integroitu ja vahvistimelle menee hdmi:n kautta. läppärissä voi olla ihan niin monta kun  huvittaa samanaikaisesti, molemmissa koneissa 10.04
<harto> 10:59 < harto> täs on kai jotenkin pulseaudio käytössä, kun läppärissä alsa? miksi? miten voin sitä vaihtaa? mitä eroa niillä muuten edes on=
<harto> 11:03 < harto> tällä koneella millä 'äänet ei siis toimi niiku pitäis', sanoo alsamixer et Card: Pulseaudio, Chip: Pulseaudio, ja mixerissä on yks (master) slideri jota ei edes voi säätää
<harto> 11:03 < harto> läppärillä joka toimii, vastaavat on Card: HDA Intel, Chip: Analog Devices AD1984A
<harto> ja hardware tällä ongelmakoneella on siis intel hda integroitu emolle ja menee nvidia näyttiksen hdmi lähdöstä vahvistimelle
<shanttu> moni poistaa pulseaudion kokonaan
<Echramath> Joo se ei antanut mulla mitään ääntä varmaan vuoteen tai kaheen.
<shanttu> tuossa kuvassa näkyy miten sekava audiopuoli on http://blogs.adobe.com/penguinswf/files/penguinswf/linuxaudio.png
<Echramath> shanttu: "this is what people on Adobe actually believe"
<harto> eikä tässä perkele toimi 5.1:kään, joku downmixaus päällä
<harto> huoh sanon minä
<shanttu> Echramath, oliko lähdekritiikissäni aukko =)?
<shanttu> jackdilla väetävät tuota hässäkkää kasaan
<harto> ehtiikö seuraavaan älteeässään?
<harto> mua kiinnostais käyttää konetta eikä säätää niin en uskalla enää käyttää ku LTS-julkasuja, eikä tämäkään mitään herkkua näytä olevan :D
<Echramath> Toi logiikka ei oikein toimi...
<Echramath> No siis ajatellaan aikaa, jolloin tuo kuva tuli ja flashplugaria, jonka äänet kusi kuin kaljaa saanut hevonen...
<harto> mythbuntu 11.10 kokeilin ja siinä en saanu ääniä ollenkaan kuulumaan ja jokainen threadi minkä aiheesta löysin, päättyi niin että OP oli ratkaissut ongelman vaihtamalla mythbuntun ubuntuun :D
<Echramath> Niin että jos se nyt olis vaikka puhunut selvää alsaa ilman lagia...
<czr_> shanttu, no, otit sit kuvan mis on kaikki mahdolliset mukana :-). toihan lahinna todistaa sen et kuinka _monipuolinen_ se parhaimmillaan on ;-).
<czr_> tuostahan puuttuu viela mahdollisuus kayttaaa usb-ip:ta siihen et ajaa audion verkon yli usb-aanikortille joka on kiinni toisessa koneessa internetin yli jossain
<Echramath> Totta kai kuvassa on ossi mukana kun niiden softa oli about ainoa missä alsa-oss-pörötintä tarvii.
<shanttu> czr, kyllä ja kyllä. huonon kuvan nopeasti katoin. jonkun suht uuden esityksen olen audiopuolesta nähnyt ja siinäkin ammattilaiset esittivät tilanteen olevan sekava
<czr_> onhan se sekava kyl.
<czr_> mut minkas teet, ei ketaan kiinnosta investoida aikaa ja rahaa vaikeiden ongelmien korjaamiseen.
<shanttu> windowsilla hommaa helpottaa esim steinbergin asio4all
<czr_> suljettu
<czr_> eli keta helpottaa, keta ei
<shanttu> ilmainen, toimii
<czr_> no, ei se mikaan taikatemppu ole sekaan jos asioista puhutaan niiden oikeilla nimilla.
<czr_> linuxin audiossa on ongelma et eri ihmiset haluaa siita eri asioita
<shanttu> varmasti
<czr_> on ihmisia kuten harto jotka haluaa "vain" et homma "vain toimii".
<Echramath> Yksi juttu on sit se, että onks se oikeesti vaikeeta vain ottaa jotain suosituimpia rajapintoja pari ja tehdä niille tuki johonkin flashplugariin...
<czr_> mika se sit onkaan, useamman softan miksaus 5.1:kanavaan ei sekana ole ihan triviaali ongelman asettelu
<czr_> tuosta kuvasta vois ottaa arts:in ja esd:n ainakin nyt pikkuhiljaa pois
<czr_> niita ei kai kukana tosissaan enaa kayta. allegro ja sdl suoraan myos on pikkasen out
<czr_> tosin sdl ei valttis ole huono valinta jos tarkoitus on saada vain aani ulos
<czr_> gstreamer.. en sano mitaan, tulee pahointointi. oss on teoriassa hyva mut mut.. lahinna low-end -tarpeisiin
<czr_> alsa on hyva mut monimutkainen koodata, ja liian hankala simplex tarpeisiin. jackissa taas tulee ylimaaraista context-vaihtoa vaikka ajais vain yhta audio-softaa koneessa. ja se on float only, joten ei voi jarkevasti kayttaa sulautetuissa yms kannykoissa.
<czr_> eli, kaikissa omat hyva ja huonot puolensa. teoriassa hyvat vois yhdistaa yhdeksi "uudeksi" mut siitahan se vasta riemu nousiskin :-)
<shanttu> haha
<harto> eli ei tarvi vielä muutamaan vuoteen odotella out-of-the-box toimivia ääniä tähän :D
<czr_> sit toi ffadokin on erikoinen case in point.
<Wompatti> czr_: olisiko alsa vai oss parempi M Audio Audiophile kortin kanssa?
<czr_> Wompatti, kysy m-audiolta
<czr_> en ma tieda, pro-audio puoli menee pain h*ttia linuxin kanssa
<czr_> pci-aikaan homma jotenkin viela toimi envy24-pohjaisten systeemien kans
<Echramath> No, pci-korttia voi vielä käyttää ihan hyvin...
<czr_> ei oikein voi
<czr_> uudemmissa koneissa ei valttis toimi enaa vanhemmat pci-kortit vaikka ois pci-paikka
<czr_> tosin kyse on kyl aika vanhasta raudasta sit jo
<czr_> mut anyway, en jaksa rantata just nyt. harto, sun ongelma on kyl ratkastavissa.
<czr_> en tosin osaa auttaa pulseaudion kanssa laisinkaan
<czr_> yleensa heitan ensimmaisena sen pois
<Echramath> Sitä voi koikeilla kanssa.
<Echramath> 2496 on näemmä myynnisäkin yhä, mutta onkohan siinä versionumeroita...
<czr_> ja jos jollakulla on heittaa ylimaarainen 500ke toimivan audiokortin kehitykseen linux-kayttoon niin tulee juttelemaan mun kans. mul on paljon ideoita miten sais tehtya hyvalaatuisen ja edullisen audiosysteemin
<czr_> vuodessa onnistunee luultavasti jos ei tarvi windowsista valittaa.
<harto> joo, oon 100-varma et ei tää mikään ratkasematon ongelma oo
<czr_> alsamixerissahan ainakin voi valita mita audiomixeria se ohjaa jos on useampia koneessa
<harto> ei vaan oo minkäänlaista tietotaitoo ni se on vähä hasardia vaa lätee seurailee "joitain" ohjeita randomilla
<czr_> sita kannattanee vilkasta optioista yms et saa listattua silla kaikki ne laitteet
<harto> mula on semmonen tilanne et alsamixerissä en voi tehä yhtään mitään
<czr_> harto, no, oot about samassa veneessa 80% kayttajakunnan kans sit ;-).
<gildean> http://xkcd.com/927/
<gildean> liittyy
<Echramath> Charsettejä ei kyllä voi laskea.
<harto> tää on kyllä ehkä painajaismaisin ongelma mihin ikinä oon törmänny
<harto> noita ohejita ku selailee ni johan erilaisia konffitiedostoja äänillekin on 5-10
<Echramath> Mä muistan kun -94 tai jotain ei toiminut hiiri ja modeemi yhtä aikaa.
<harto> sisältääkö nykyset näytönohjaimet oman äänipiirin? vai onks se vaa joku "passthrough" homma?
<harto> nvidia GTS450 mulla
<czr_> harto, jos tarkoitat hdmi:ta niin se riippuu ajurista et miten se nakyy muille
<czr_> teoriassa pitais nakya "alsa" devicena
<czr_> naytonohjaimissa ei ole omaa aanipiiria ellei kyse ole just tuosta hdmi:sta.
<harto> meinaan sitä et voinko selvyyden vuoksi disabloida emolevylle integroidun ääni'kortin' biosista kun jotkut ohjeet kehottaa niin tekemään
<czr_> ja se on tosiaan tavallaan passthrough, paitsi et se audio sekoitetaan digitaalisena viela sinne kuvien valiin, eli ei voi myoskaan sanoa et se on "sellaisenaan menemassa ulos", kun ei ole.
<czr_> voit
<czr_> jos haluat kayttaa vain hdmi:ta
<harto> jep, lähdetäänpä siitä liikkeelle sit
<czr_> itse olen tehnyt noin ionin kanssa esim
<czr_> vahentaa liikkuvien osien maaraa myos.
<harto> joo, ehkä vaan alistun siihen että äänet toimivat vain yhdessä sovelluksessa kerrallaan ja aitojen monikanavaäänien sijaan siinä on joku typerä upmixaus
<harto> täytyy viritellä pleikkarista sit joku mediatoistin millä katsoa videot
<czr_> harto, hah, onnea matkaan. mediatomb luultavasti ainoa jarkeva ratkaisu tuohon jos pleikkarilla haluat jotain tehda
<czr_> ps3 on "hieman" nirso formaattien suhteen mita suostuu edes harkitsemaan soitettavaksi
<harto> ai niin, enpä muistanutkaan :/
<harto> no joku helvtin windows media playeri sit
<harto> eiku enhän mä voi myth-boxia ruveta sammuttamaa harva se päivä
<harto> ihan turhaan hommasin tämän tonnin romun siis
<elias_a>  Mikäs toosa se on?
<harto> ihan tommone htpc, x6 & gts450
<harto> ajattelin et voi katella hd-leffoja ja transkoodailla telkkariohjelmia samaan aikaan
<harto> mut nyt jos hd-leffat täytyy jatkossakin hakee makuunista ni transkoodailuun ois kyllä riittäny joku halvempikin värkki
<elias_a> Ja mikäs se ongelma on?
<harto> ylöspäin ku skrollailet ni selvii, oon ihan hukassa noiden äänien kanssa.
<harto> tiivistettynä: ei toimi useammassa sovelluksessa samaan aikaan eikä 5.1 toimi
<elias_a> Okei.
<elias_a> En ala neuvomaan. Itselläkin alkaa käämi punoittamaan pelkästä ajattelemisesta. :O
<harto> täytyy täs joku vapaa-ilta näpytellä ubuntuforumsille seikkaperäiset selostukset näistä kasaantuneista ongelmista
<elias_a> Enkä osaisi edes.
<elias_a> Se kannattaa.
<harto> yks hauska on tää et ku viual effects on päällä ni mythtv:n full screen toimii vaa ku laittaa compizin asetuksista legacy full screen supportin päälle. se taas aiheuttaa sen et shell-ikkuna, eli mun irc, ei koskaan oo käyttiksen mielestä aktiivinen vaan näyttö himmenee aina 5min välein jos ainoastaan irkkailee
<harto> toinen hauska on se et läppärin wlan rupes yhtäkkiä kuolemaan 2-10 minuutin välein
<harto> sit tietysti se perinteinen, et suspendia tai hibernatea ei voi käyttää kun ne aiheuttaa koneen jäätymisen joko siinä sammutusvaiheessa tai palautusvaiheessa, mut sitä ei kai voi ratkaistakaan
<harto> vahvistimessa on zone2-ominaisuus, mut ei kukaan kertonu mulle et se ei toimi digitaalisella äänellä. jos haluan kuunnella musaa myös keittiössä ni siihen ei tämä htpc kykenekään (koska hdmi ja analoginen lähtö ei toimi yhtäaikaa) vaan pitää läppäriltä vetää rca :p
<harto> uus hiiri ja näppiskin pitäis ostaa koska välimatka koneelta tähän sohvalle on niin pitkä et patterit on syöty käytännössä muutamassa päivässä. jne....jne.... :DDD
<harto> vielä pitäis logitechin monitoimikaukosäädin asenella, qnap nas pistää uusiksi ja vpn viritellä reitittimeen. CAN'T WAIT!
<Iltsu> mä ostin dx:stä tommosen 8 euro kaukosäätime
<Iltsu> ehkä paras ostos ikinä
<Alero> Moi!
<Alero> Osaatteko suositella jotain hyvää setuppia millä saisin .mkv hd videot pyörimään smoothisti netbookilla
<ighea> kaupasta uusi kone
<Alero> jostain syystä VLC ei näytä kuvaa, ja gnome mplayer taas tökkii
<ighea> ei siitä pääse yli eikä ympäri, teho ei riitä
<Alero> he hehhe, hyvä vastaus ighea. =)
<Alero> höpölöpö
<Alero> oon pyörittäny samalla koneella windowsilla samoja  videoita ja pyöri nätisti, ei ubuntu niin paljon raskaampi voi olla
<rhkfin> Raid1 ja LVM ja maalisuora. Nyt on setupit muuten pystyssä, lisään vielä kakkoslevyä tuohon pakkaan. Osiot luotu ja liitetty raid1-pakkaan. Miten tuolle LVM-puolelle kerron tuosta levystä?
<ighea> Alero: coreavc:llä ehkä niin, mutta siinä se sitten on
<rhkfin> pvcreate, vgextend ainakin varmaan mut tuleeko vielä lvextendkin vai miten tuo raid vaikuttaa?
<Alero> ighea: Onks näin ettei linuxille oo mitään vastaavaa?
<ighea> Alero: riippuen tietty mitä se sinun netbookkisi on syönyt, mutta ilman rautapurkua voi lähinnä vaan imea peukaloa
<rhkfin> oho, raid kertoo jo synkkaavansa tavaraa..
<rhkfin> Onko siis niin että lvm killuu niin paljon raidin päällä ettei toista levyä lisätä pakkaan lainkaan?
<Alero> Tää masentaa mua, aattelin et 2011 kaikki ois mahollista.. :(
<ath> rhkfin: joo toki. Sen raidin jäljiltä näkyy vaan siivo levytila, jolla voi tehdä mitä normaali levytilalla tehdäänkään.
<rhkfin> ath: en siis ole lvm:lle vielä kertonut mitään tosta toisesta levystä, mut raid näyttää jos synkkaavan
<rhkfin> Nyt siis pitää.. tehdä mitä?
<ath> Niin toki.
<ath> LVM:n ei pidä tietää onko siellä alla raid vai ihan tavallinen levy.
<ighea> Alero: no juu, ei pääse yli eikä ympäri. Jos vielä käyttää efektikyllästeistä ikkunamanageria niin se hidastaa toistoa entisestään
<ighea> Alero: mplayer:n liput -vfm ffmpeg -lavdopts gray:fast:skiploopfilter=all -nodouble saattavat antaa jotain toivoa mutta eipä tuota kauheasti paremmaksi pääse
<rhkfin> ath: mut ei kait sitä ole tarkoitus lisätä lvm:lle siten että näyttäis että on yks iso levy?
<ath> Raid on se taso, jonka duuni on abstrahoida pois se fakta, että on useita kovalevyjä fyysisesti.
<rhkfin> hmm....
<rhkfin> Nyt rupesin miettimään että tietääkö lvm muista kuin noista md -osioista vai onko sille kerrottu sd-pointtereita..
<ath> 2 kappaletta 2 Tt kovalevyä -> RAID 1 -> näkyy yksi 2 Tt kovalevy, joka on sit se joku md-niminen.
<rhkfin> ath: joo
<rhkfin> Millä saan selville mitä levyjä lvm näkee? vgdisplay ei erottele..
<ath> LVM on laitettu tuohon yhteen md-levyyn. Se ei edes voi nähdä miten se fyysisesti makaa.
<rhkfin> joo nyt hokaan miten homma toimii mutta mistä tarkastan että oon tehnyt sen oikein..?
<rhkfin> historyllä :)
<rhkfin> ja näyttäis joo olevan /dev/md0 osoitteena. Jepujee eli tää ois tässä?
<ath> ni
<rhkfin> Tosin tällä bootilla raid olikin /dev/md127 kun oli toi kakkoslevy kiinni ja siellä oli 2 raid-osiota jotka löydettiin automaattisesti..
<rhkfin> Ehkä ois testibootin paikka että noi levyt tunnistuu oikein, kait se uuid:n avulla pelailee tms
<rhkfin> Tänks!
<rhkfin> hmm.. aika monimutkaiseks menee jos tähän nyt lisäis ei-raid-levyn ja laittais sen mukaan volumegrouppiin.
<rhkfin> Siis mahdollista mutta hankala hahmottaa :)
<gildean> Alero: mikä piirisarja siinä netbookissa on?
<gildean> eiks ionilla onnistunu rautapurku myös linuxissa?
<rhkfin> ath: tietoa mitä cat /proc/mdstatissa tarkoittaa md127 : active raid1 sda2[2] sdc2[0]
<rhkfin> nuo [2] ja[0] levyjen perässä?
<Alero> hmm.. tää on acer aspire one..
<Alero> muuta en paljoon tiiäkkään
<gildean> mikä ubuntu?
<Alero> 10.10
<gildean> mikä vlc?
<gildean> kuulostaa että sulla on liian vanha vlc
<Alero> hmm.. latasin sen just tolla sovellusvalikoimalla, ootas katon mikä versio se on
<gildean> kyl sil pyörii, mut ei tietenkään mitkään high-profilella pakatut hd-pätkät
<gildean> mut normiresolla olevat mkv:t pitäs pyöriä
<Alero> vissiin toi ois 720
<rhkfin> ath: jaa ne on vaan jotain järjestysnumeroita
<Alero> 1.1.12
<ath> http://unthought.net/Software-RAID.HOWTO/Software-RAID.HOWTO-6.html#ss6.2
<ighea> vlc ei ole todellakaan mikään suorituskykyihme
<gildean> nojoo, 720p ei kyl pyöri ellei oo tosi spesifisti pakattu
<Alero> oh man...
<gildean> ellei siinä sitten oo ionia
<gildean> jolla pitäs muistaakseni rautapurku onnistua
<gildean> ehkä
<gildean> en oo ihan sata tosta
<ighea> epäilen rankasti
<ighea> ionian linux-tuki oli ainakin kuukausi pari sitten vielä ihan sieltä minne aurinkokaan ei paista
<mjr> intelillä on nykyään rautapurkutukea joillekin piireille
<mjr> http://intellinuxgraphics.org/h264.html
<ighea> hd-piireille niin
<ighea> joita ei hirveästi netbookeissa ole
<mjr> ack, empä noista tiiä
<ighea> ja ne povervr:llä varustetut on yhtä kivoja värkkejä kuin lätkisi itseään limaisella turskalla naamalle pari tuntia
<mjr> niitä emme toki tue
<ighea> Alero: lätkäise terminaaliin cat /proc/cpuinfo|grep "model name" && lspci|grep Display  ja heitä tuloste tähän niin nähdään vähän mitä se sinun purnukkasi on syönyt
<ighea> mjr: No ei intelkään! =)
<Alero> ighea:  "lupa evätty" :(
<ighea> ajurit tulee exe-tiedostoon käärittynä ja piilotettuna pakettiin valmiina binääreinä tyyliin moblinille ja redhatille
<ighea> Alero: surkiat, sudo -s terminaaliin sitten ensin
<ighea> ompa kaikki ubuntussa nykyään niin salaista
<Alero> ighea:  edelleen lupa evätty
<ighea> avaat terminaalin, kirjoitat siihen sudo -s, kirjoitat whoami ja saat vastaukseksi "root" ja silti lupa evätty?
<ighea> noille edeltäneille komennoille?
<Alero> ighea:  jep
<Alero> noni!
<ighea> hyvin toistaa vlc 10-bittistä videoo, vielä kun vihreän ruudun sijaan olisi se kuvakin.
<Alero> tossa oli vissiin yks &merkki liikaa
<ighea> kyllä ne kaikki siinä ihan syystä olivat
<Alero> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) [1]+  Poistui 1               /proc/cpuinfo | grep --color=auto "model name"
<Alero> ahaa
<gildean> ei kai moblinia, ku ei meegoakaan, intelin seuraava linux-pohjanen hanke on tizen: https://www.tizen.org/
<Alero> yhellä &:llä tulee tommonen ilmotus, kahella lupa evätty
<ighea> gildean: kuvittelet suuria noiden binääri-blobbien julkaisutahdista ja aikataulusta ;)
<ighea> Alero: jostain syystä juu se ei anna lukea cpuinfoa
<ighea> pelkkä cat /proc/cpuinfo varmaan itkee samaa?
<mjr> se unohti 'sen cat:n
<ighea> voi olla toki
<mjr> mutta toi 945 taitaa olla epätuettu
<Alero> eip
<ighea> sama kakka kun minulla tässä N280:ssä
<Alero> tuli vinot pinot kaikkea!
<ighea> joo
<ighea> eli unohdit sen cat:n
<Alero> no kokeillaas catin kanssa viä
<ighea> cat /proc/cpuinfo|grep "model name"
<Alero> root@GUNDAM:~# cat /proc/cpuinfo|grep "model name" && lspci|grep Display model name	: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270   @ 1.60GHz model name	: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270   @ 1.60GHz 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<ighea> joo, eli ihan ensimmäisen sarjan aspire one
<gildean> pyörittääkö toi muka hd-videota ees winkulla?
<ighea> kyllä se 720p:tä sillä coreavc:llä taitaa jaksaa
<Alero> 720p pyöri nätisti!
<ighea> se tosin pyyhkii sieltä aika ilosesti kaikkia tarkennuksia ja muita filttereitä veke
<Alero> voi olla, tää näyttöhän on niin pieni et se on melkein sama onko 720p vai 480p, käytön helppouden takia ois vaan best saada noi 720p pyörimään kun monissa sarjoissa se tuntuu olevan standardi
<Alero> ettei tarttis converttereiden kans pelata ja vois vaivatta liikutella filuja edestakas tietsikoissa
<ighea> dii'i
<ighea> riippuu ihan videon bittivirran määrästä että miten jaksaa
<ighea> mutta tosiaan kun mplayer:lle sanoo parametreiksi että -vfm ffmpeg -lavdopts  gray:fast:skiploopfilter=all -nodouble niin saa tietääkseni sulavinta mahdollista kuvaa pihalle
<ighea> sääli kun nuo resoluution pudotukset ei tykkää toimia, se auttaisi vielä paljon
<Alero> pitääks toi pistää terminaliin?
<ighea> juu
<ighea> saa ne tietty kikkailtua asetustiedostoon tai sitten voi tunkea ne smplayer:n asetuksiin
<ighea> ja käytellä kohtuullista gui:ta
<Alero> pitääks mun käskee terminalissa tota mplayeria jotenkin vartavasten
<Alero> kiitos kun jaksatte auttaa!
<ighea> mplayer -vfm ffmpeg -lavdopts gray:fast:skiploopfilter=all -nodouble video.mkv
<ighea> f laittaa kokonäyttöön ja nuolinäppäimillä pomppii videossa jne
<Alero> lähinnä siis meinasin että kun pistän ton aikasemman pätkän että pitääks mun osottaa se komento vartavasten mplayerille jotenkin? tai kun pistin sen tommosenaan päätteeseen niin se sano vaan et tuntematon komento
<ighea> mplayer pitää toki olla asennettuna
<Alero> niin, toi gnome mplayer on siis vissiin eri ohjelma?
<ighea> gnome-mplayer on mplayerille yksi vaihtoehtoinen graafinen käyttöliittymä
<ighea> se ei vaan sitten syö suoraan noita komentoriviparametrejä
<ighea> sen asetuksista löytyy Mplayer-välilehdeltä kohta nimeltä "Extra Options to Mplayer" johon ne voi lykätä
<Alero> vaikuttaaoks tommoset asiat ku vaik ton mplayerin välimuistin salliminen?
<ighea> eli siihen mahdollisesti tyhjään kenttään vain suoraan: -vfm ffmpeg -lavdopts gray:fast:skiploopfilter=all -nodouble -autosync 30
<ighea> no jos muualta kuin paikallisesti olevia tiedostoja toistat niin sitten voi olla
<ighea> esim. verkkojaosta
<Alero> aa
<Alero> vähän vaikeesti pyörii edelleen
<ighea> jos nuo optiot sinne asetuksiin sait niin ei se siitä valitettavasti juurikaan enää iloisemmaksi muutu
<ighea> kävelet kauppaan ja ostat oikean miniläppärin tai sitten tämmöisen Intel Atom N570:llä varustetun dual coren joka sitten selviää jo rankemmastakin 720p:stä muttei kyllä mikään tehoihme ole silti :P
<Alero> hmm..  ehkä mä joudun vaihtamaan takas winukkaan.. lähinnä tää on mulla surffaus ja videoidenkattomista varten, ja siihen mennessä tää on palvellu ihan hyvin
<Alero> voisko joku kevyempi käyttis auttaa?
<Alero> tai ubuntun graafinen karsiminen?
<ighea> no voit ottaa ne efektit pois käytöstä ja kokeilla sitten
<ighea> pitäisi tuon pikkuisen auttaa
<Alero> olettaisin sen olevan tuolta ulkoasusta mut sieltä ei voi kuin vaihtaa taustakuvaa ja teemaa
<Alero> onks joku tietty teema kenties karsittu kaikesta spessusta?
<Alero> mä en tiiä kuvittelenko vaan
<Alero> mut laitoin ton highcontrastin ja kyl se nyt pyötii jo aika hyvin
<ighea> sisäänkirjautumisakkunassa on ainakin jonkunlainen valinta
<Alero> toi pätkä on ennennäkemätöntä animea niin vaikee sanoo koska se pätkii ja koska animaatio on vaan raa'an näköstä mut välillä on aika smuutin näkönen
<Alero> mul ei oo sisäänkirjautumisikkunaa :(
<ighea> no kirjaudu nyt ulos niin sitten pitäisi näkyä
<ighea> ellet ole viritellyt sitä jotenkin muuten
<Alero> ei sielä oo kun vaan erivaihtoehtoja tyyliin ubuntu ja ubuntu 2d
<ighea> no nappaa 2d
<Alero> otin sen jo
<ighea> jos se olisi vaikka kiihkoilematon
<Alero> sit tuol on semmonen  kun ubuntu user defined
<Alero> mitä lie tarkottaa
<Alero> valitsin sen ja katoin josko ois ilmestynyt lisää optioita muttei..
<gildean> gnome-shell-fallback ois varmaan melkein kevyin noista vakioista
<gildean> jos ei ihan openboxiin tjsp. haluu mennä
<gildean> vai gnome-fallback-session:ko se oli
<gildean> no joka tapuaksessa, se tulee mukana jos asentaa gnome-shellin
<gildean> tapauksessa jopa
<Alero> Osaatko muuten sanoa missä se optio tässä 10.10 on että toi sidebari aktivoituu vaan tuolta yläkulmasta?
<gildean> tarkotat varmaan 11.10
<Alero> ehkä?
<gildean> ja muistaakseni toi on ominaisuus
<gildean> mut voi olla et siihen on joku puukotus olemassa
<Alero> eli? :o
<Alero> viimeversiossa jonka numeroa en muista sen sai ihan asetuksista
<gildean> sitä just, muistaakseni se otettiin jostain syystä pois
<gildean> ainakin hetkeks
<Alero> hö :(
<Alero> vääryys
<gildean> versionumero menee muuten tyyliin vuosi.kuukausi
<gildean> julkasuhetken mukaan
<Alero> ahaa!
<gildean> mut tosiaan google varmaan auttaa parhaiten ton menun-tweakkauksen kanssa
<ighea> yhyys... google on raiskannut google readerin ihan täysin
<gildean> jos täällä ei oo ketään muita enää hereillä
<ighea> todella kiva käyttää pieneltä ruudulta
<ighea> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11773479/chromium_fullscreen_fuck_you_google.png siinä sitä ollaan
<ighea> ja sivupalkkiakaan ei saa enää piiloon
<ighea> jonkun mielestä on vielä ollut hyvä tehdä vierityspalkeistakin 2 pikselin paksuisia
<topyli> ighea: u ja f-näppäinkomennot näyttää toimivan edelleen
<Alero> Hey, kiitos kaikille avusta!
<Alero> poistun tältä iltaa!
<ighea> Alero: heido
<ighea> topyli: huh, kiitos. eikö h tehnyt joskus jotain myös?
<topyli> siitä en ole tietoinen
<ighea> mutta kaikki pitää aina piilottaa ja ryssiä
<ighea> noista pikakomennoista huolimatta diggasin sen vanhan uin olevan ihan ok
#ubuntu-fi 2011-11-01
<kirvesAxe> Gaah. Minkä halvatun takia mun usb-kovon kakkososion käyttö vaatii rootteja :(
<rhkfin> ext?
<tale> kirvesAxe: Mikä tiedostojärjestelmä siinä osiossa on? Sitten tarkistat oikeudet, ls -l tai vastaavalla komennolla. Miten se on liitetty, automaattisesti bootissa vai käyttäjän toimesta?
<kirvesAxe> tale, ext, ja liitetty automaattisesti lyömällä piuha kiinni :P
<tale> kirvesAxe: Lieneekö osion tiedostojen omistaja joku muu käyttäjä, eikä ole othersilla lukuoikeutta?
<kirvesAxe> tale, osiolla ei ole tiedostoja koska sinne ei voi tallentaa mitään ellei sitä tee sudotetun ohjelman kautta :P
<tale> kirvesAxe: Pakko siellä on tiedostojärjestelmän juuri olla, ja sillä on omistaja ja oikeudet.
<tale> Siirryn toimistolle nyt, en ole vastailemassa muutamaan aikaan. Vähän hidastempoista tämä nyt.
<re-G> kirvesAxe: ls -l /media
<rhkfin> Miten saan raid1-pakasta toisen levyn aktiiviseks? Lisäsin pakkaan, synkkaa mutta jää spareksi: md0 : active raid1 sdc2[0] sda2[2](S)   380223440 blocks super 1.2 [2/1] [U_]
<rhkfin> active 1 working 2 failed 0 spare 1
<n1ko> aktiiviseksi miten
<mjr> öö kai sä teit sen raidin kahden levyn raidiksi?
<rhkfin> siten että se ois käytössä samalla tavalla kuin tuo sdc
<mjr> toi näyttää kummalliselta
<rhkfin> mjr: joo
<rhkfin> sudo mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sdc2 missing
<mjr> jees, hyvä
<mjr> pitäisköhän tolle silti yrittää sanoa grow jos se on tollasessa tilassa
<rhkfin> ja sit mdadm --manage --adm md.. sd..
<mjr> ts. mdadm --grow /dev/md0 --raid-devices=2
<rhkfin> no change requested
<mjr> millä komennolla sä lisäsit tuon toisen levyn...
<n1ko> jotenkin toi kyllä vaikuttaa hassulta, ootko katsonut ettei oo logeissa herjaa siitä että sda ei olis sopiva
<rhkfin> tosta spare-syystä se myös herjaa aina bootissa
<rhkfin> mjr: sudo mdadm --manage --add /dev/md0 /dev/sda2
<rhkfin> toi -adm oli typi :)
<n1ko> ootko koittanu assembleta forcella
<rhkfin> TYPO
<rhkfin> n1ko: en
<mjr> jännää
<n1ko> sillä se nyt varmaan menis, mutta tuon pitäs itsekseenkin toimia
<mjr> en kyl keksi tähän hätään muuta ko että ottais pois ja lisäis takas
<n1ko> olettaen tosiaan että tuo sda2 on sopiva
<mjr> mdadm /dev/md0 --fail /dev/sda2 --remove /dev/sda2
<n1ko> ainakin joskus spareiksi pysty lisäileen virheellisiä laitteita
<rhkfin> äh, pitää mennä kotvaks.. Joo, poisto&uudelleenlisäys vois koittaa..
<mjr> mdadm --add /dev/md0 /dev/sda2 (--manage ei oo tarpeen, ei sen kyllä pitäis haitatakaan)
<mjr> mutta sit jos yhä kenkuttaa niin alkaa olla keinopussi tyhjä
<mjr> dmesg:istä tietty voi katsoa onko jotain valitusta
<mjr> mitäs mdadm --detail /dev/md0
<n1ko> noh --assemble --force /dev/md0 /dev/sdc2 /dev/sda2 varmaan väkisin sen korjaa
<rhkfin> mjr: http://pastebin.com/nugehm9A <-- detail -tiedot
<mjr> eipä lisäideoita siitä
<rhkfin> ajoin --remove ja sen perään --add
<mjr> katsele onko mdadm:lla jotain postilistaa ja sinne...
<rhkfin> recovery lähti taas käyntiin, [2/1] [U_]
<rhkfin> Oottelen ton loppuun ja katotaan mitä sit keksitään
<rhkfin> Näyttäis siis että ei muutosta
<rhkfin> Nyt ei näy tosin (S) -merkintää eli sparea ton sda:n perässä
<rhkfin> mut --detail näyttää active 1 spare 1
<rhkfin> Joo joku mdadm -lista vois olla paikallaan..
<elias_a> http://coss.fi/uutiset/linux-valmistajat-vetoavat-dual-boot-ominaisuuden-puolesta
<rhkfin> Palataan taas RAID-ongelmien pariin. Tässä data: http://pastebin.com/ZD1q04sj  Ongelmat: /dev/sda on raid1-pakassa sparena enkä saa sitä aktiiviseksi. En myöskään saa ajettua sille smartin testejä, mitään ei vain tapahdu. /dev/sdc puolestaan on ilmeisesti fyysisesti hajonnut/hajoamassa kuten smartin testi osoittaa.
<Alpo_> moro
<Alpo_> onnistuin sössimään päivityksen, kone kaatui kesken asennusta ja nyt ei käynnisty X:ään asti, livecd:llä mennään.
<Alpo_> ajattelin formatoida / ja asentaa ubuntu uusiks siten että käytän vanhaa /home/ -osiota, mutta asennusohjelma ehdotta mahdollisuutta päivittää vanha versio siten että asennetut ohjelmat säilyvät
<Alpo_> korjaisiko se kesken jääneen päivityksen?
<n1ko> voithan sä komentoriviltä jatkaa päivirystä
<Alpo_> korjaan, en pääse edes konsolikirjautumiseen
<Alpo_> edes recovery modessa
<Alpo_> ei tule virheilmoitusta tai mitään, jumii vaan
<Alpo_> kokeilenpas chrootin kautta livecd:llä
<Alpo_> dpkg --configure -a näyttää tekevän paljon
<mjr> jooh, se voi kyl vielä pelastaa sen
<Alpo_> nyt suostuu apt-get dist-upgrade päivittämään loput paketit :)
<mjr> jeah :)
<anger> Kysynpä vielä täältäkin, että millähän kikalla fläsävideon saisi toistumaan gpu:lla?
<anger> On hidas atom-cpu ja nvidian näyttis
<gildean> anger: vdpau lienee asennettu?
<anger> toki
<anger> mun mielestä joskus kyllä tuli kateltua areenaltakin kokoruutufilmiä... olikohan sillon vielä nouveau käytössä?
<anger> vai ei kai sillä voi toi toimia paremmin?
<gildean> miksei?
<jsstn> did any one have any luck with drivers for uv++ on ubuntu ?
<anger> eihän toi vdpau toimi esim nouveaulla
<Iltsu> kenel oli just ongelmaa vdpaun kans
<Iltsu> Nakkel, rhkfin vai joku muu kubuntu-naama?
<Nakkel> o/
<Nakkel> vdpau käsittääkseni vaatii suljetun nvidian ajurin
<Nakkel> Itellä on tossa Asus asennuksen alla jossa Atom 330 ja ION.
<Nakkel> Ajatus oli heittää siitä video kone.
<Nakkel> media
<Nakkel> mikälie
<Nakkel> Väittävät että se pystyy 1080p purkuun ihan ok
<rhkfin> en tiä mistään vdpausta
<gildean> anger: tarkotinkin että flash saatta joskus toimiakin paremmin nouveaulla
<anger> Nakkel: samanlainen kone mulla
<anger> Ihan ok toistuu sopivilla playereilla
<anger> esim xbmc
<anger> fläsävideo on ollu vähän turha yritys
<anger> hämää vaan kun joillakin foorumeilla hehkutetaan miten 10.2 versiosta alkaen muka on toiminut gpu-kiihotus
<anger> juutuubin nyt sentään saa aika suureksi osin jo html5-videota
<anger> harmittaa lähinnä areena ja urhotv
<anger> ei ole kiva kattoa 47 tuuman ruudulta about 11 tuuman kuvaa
<Nakkel> Hmm
<Nakkel> Flässissä tais olla jotain vaatimuksia sen raudan suhteen.
<Nakkel> oiskohan flash labsissa mitää...
<Nakkel> You must add this line to /etc/adobe/mms.cfg :
<Nakkel> EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1
<Nakkel> anger: -^
<Nakkel> Tuollanen jo?
<Nakkel> En tosin tiedä tarviiko flash 11 tuota enää.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-11-02
<anger> Nakkel: on joo toi conffi, samoin kuin oliko nyt DisableGPUValidation tms
<rhkfin> Nakkel: entä jos ei ole tommosta /etc/adobea..
<anger> Ja fläsän asetuksissa on ruksi enable gpu acceleration
<anger> rhkfin: ei väliä, ton voi luoda itse
<anger> ei tosin mulla näkynyt mitään vaikutusta mihinkään
<rhkfin> okei
<rhkfin> anger: pitääko jotain startata uudestaan vai pitäiskö tulla usoraan käyttöön?
<anger> no selaimen nyt käynnistäny uudelleen
<anger> tuskin se muuta vaatii kuin että fläsäprosessi käynnistyessään lukee noi asetukset jos lukee
<rhkfin> Ei Hirveen jännä toi flash. Käynnistin vimeovideon rekonqissa. Video takkuaa, soitin näyttää olevan jossain 3s kohdalla mutta ääni kuuluu nätisti.
<rhkfin> Sammutin selaimen.
<rhkfin> Ääni jatkuu edelleen .)
<rhkfin> Mitäköhän tässä pitäis tappaa ;)
<rhkfin> Mut ei toi noita hirveen sujuvasti pyöritä. Tosin nyt on kyllä ~eka kerta kun tällä koneella onnistun katsomaan vimeota smoothisti, en osaa sanoa johtuiko selainvaihdosta (chromium -> rekonq) vai tosta hw-switchsitä
<rhkfin> ho, katon vimeosta videota. CPU 88%, muistia käytässä 1G ja päälle 250MB swapia
<rhkfin> Kohtuullisen hitaan oloinen systeemi, rekonq syö resurssit..
<Nakkel> rhkfin: Tekee sellasen?
<Tm_T> rhkfin: onko nspluginwrapper tai muu vastaavanoloinen binääri rullaamassa taustalla jos vielä fläässi soi?
<rhkfin> Tm_T: tilanne mäni jo
<Tm_T> rhkfin: iteksiään?
<Tm_T> eli sinne tosiaan olis jäänyt joku kio_http roikkumaan nspluginwrapperin kanssa ja sitten ajallaan tapettu?
<rhkfin> Tm_T: video loppui, äänet katos :)
<rhkfin> mut ei oo enää mitään flashplugaria/wrapperia käynnissä
<Tm_T> jep
<harto> mitäs sanotte, kannattaako päivittää 11.10 ?
<harto> onks ollu pahoja ongelmia?
<crizzy> eipä muita kuin gnome3 on yks paha ongelma itsessään
<Paavi2_0> kaikesta ei voi pitää...
<Paavi2_0> gnome3 ei kuitenkaan ole mitenkään epävakaa
<crizzy> on se vähän naurettavaa että pitää jotain "tweak tooleja" asentaa että saa fontit vaihdettua
<harto> täytyy varmaan kokeilla kun molempien koneiden käyttikset on nyt siinä tilassa et uudelleenasennus on nopeempi tapa korjata ongelmat ku päätön nettisurffailu ja eri ohjeiden toteuttaminen randomilla
<harto> jos se 1,5v uudempi käyttis vaikka maagisesti ratkasis jokusen ongelman mitä täs on kasautunu
<Tm_T> crizzy: gnome3 vai unity?
<crizzy> Tm_T: no, ei sillä ole merkitystä kumpaa ajaa, samat ohjauspaneelit ja työkalut
<Tm_T> harto: muista että versiopäivitys on yleensä tuettu vain seuraavaan versioon (:
<crizzy> ja samat ongelmat
<harto> no clean installia teen AINA, ensimmäinen versiopäivitys jäi kyllä aikanaan viimiseks...
<crizzy> ei ne nyt mitään isoja mutta silti ottaa päähän kun katos ihan basic-tason conffaus kolmosen myötä
<crizzy> jos nyt jotain positiivista kuitenkin niin nautilus on selkeämpi :)
<crizzy> gcc myös miehekkäästi segfaulttaa netradiantin käännössä 11.10:llä
<rhkfin> kubuntu <3
<hukeli> hei
<Iltsu> moi
<hukeli> saisko täältä nopeaa apua onglemiin?
<Iltsu> riippuu vähä kysymyksest
<Iltsu> nopeite sitä apuu saa ku kysyy vaa, olettae et joku tietää aiheest jotai
<hukeli> lähinnä tässä ongelmia tuon grub homman kaa
<hukeli> eli asensin windowsin linuxin jälkeen enkä millään oo saanu grubia asentumaan
<Iltsu> !grub
<lubotu3`> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Iltsu> !grub > hukeli
<lubotu3`> hukeli, please see my private message
<rhkfin> Aika hyvä :)
<Iltsu> tää oli wordpress-kanavan tyyli
<Iltsu> jatkuvaa huutomerkkikomentojen putkittamist
<rhkfin> Ehkä vähän RT(F)M -henkistä, jos tulevat linkit on yleisiä aihetta käsitteleviä mut esim tuossa on kyllä kuin nyrkki silmään toi 'Lost GRUB...' -ohje
<elias_a> Kyllä tuo ihan hyvä linja on.
<tale> Tartteee vaan koota vakiovastaukset botille, sitten on helppo huutomerkillä vastata.
<elias_a> Kun vain muistaa, että noiden lukemiseen usein tarvitaan auttavaa kättä ennenkuin niiden lukeminen alkaa sujua.
<tale> Pistää vielä topicciin mistä ne vastaukset voi lukea niin voi vähentää kyselyitä, jopa.
<elias_a> Ja mites niitä sitten sinne bottiin tehdään?
<tale> elias_a: Let somebody else do it.
<elias_a> tale: :P
<elias_a> Kyllä mä johonkin juttuihin voisin jotain tehdäkin.
<tale> Tuo lubotu3 näköjään osaa neuvoa, jostain se katsoo noi tekstit. Sinne vaan lisäilemään.
<rhkfin> ubuntu wikistä löytyy tietoa noista boteista ja sieltä löytää myös linkin sivuille missä on noi tekstit nähtävissä
<rhkfin> topicciin vois siis laittaa 'kysy kysymys näin: lubotu3: !avainsana
<rhkfin> eli
<rhkfin> lubotu3`: !lvm
<lubotu3`> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<rhkfin> jaa okei, riittää siis pelkkä
<rhkfin> !lvm
<rhkfin> hä?
<rhkfin> !raid
<lubotu3`> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<rhkfin> !raid
<rhkfin> ai siinä on joku suodatus ettei ota montaa samaa
<rhkfin> !kubuntu
<lubotu3`> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<rhkfin> !finland
<rhkfin> hah, myös privana ettei tiedä mitään Suomesta :)
<rhkfin> 18:17 [lubotu3`(~lubotu3@ubuntu/bot/lubotu)] Sorry, I don't know anything about 'finland'
<rhkfin> myöns
<tuho> mistähän johtuu että kun laitan kannettavan luukun alas niin pöytänäytöstä katoaa kuva
<Tekno> jaas
<tuho> virransäästöasetuksista säädetty "kannettavan näytön ollessa suljettu: pimennä näyttö"
<tuho> mutta ei oikein ollut parempiakaan vaihtoehtoja
<tuho> miten sais niin että ei tapahu mitään kun sulkee läpän
<tale> tuho: Se pöytänäyttö siis on kiinni läppärissä?
<tuho> juu
<tale> tuho: Eikös ole mahdollista kytkeä pois käytöstä se kannen sulkemisen ilmoittava katkaisin.
<tale> Sitten ei kannen sulkeminen aiheuttaisi mitään.
<tuho> hmm mitenkähän sen saa poistettua pelistä
<tuho> joutuneeko ihan biosista säätämään?
<rose25> hello anyone can solve me a off topic question about finland?
<rose25> I would like to know which are the vacational periods in Finland. Can anyone help me?
<harto> generally the summer holiday season is from june till august.
<harto> winter holiday is one week somewhere in febryary
<rose25> harto: then I understand that every employee choose a period of time between june till august, right?
<harto> yes
<rose25> and how long is this period of time? 20 days? 30 days?
<tale> rose25: 4 or 5 weeks.
<tale> rose25: http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vuosiloma
<rose25> mmm and do you know some "official" web where all this information appears?
<gildean> all?
<gildean> the amount of vacation person has depends on multiple factors
<harto> http://www.tyosuojelu.fi/fi/workingfinland/
<tale> rose25: It is in työsopimuslaki.
<harto> there's some brief explanation at the end
<rose25> thanx you guys :)
<tale> rose25: http://www.finlex.fi/fi/laki/ajantasa/2005/20050162
<rose25> I will need google translator lool :)
<rose25> thank you very much to all
<tale> rose25: You are welcom.
<harto> rose25: no you won't, i think i found an english translation
<harto> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CEAQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.finlex.fi%2Fpdf%2Fsaadkaan%2FE9730272.PDF&ei=ZYyxTuu2CO3b4QSYh_HHAQ&usg=AFQjCNFbbCzZStBLjL9Kjx-yjsGfhhbcOQ&sig2=oT6sb3aA_GV-XvuFIc3QcA
<harto> even though it seems to be missing all the addional decrees that have been made after 1995
<harto> *after 2001
<Echramath> rose25: _employers_ choose it in the end, though.
<rose25> Echramath: but I understand that they choose it within the period of summer holiday, as harto said, right?
<Echramath> Yes.
<rose25> ok thanx Echramath
<czr_> actually it's the employer that mainly chooses the vacation period
<czr_> in some industries this still happens, however in most IT-related and information processing fields employees are free to choose, as the industry is not bound to specific schedules so tightly
<czr_> however, most finnish families travel with their children during the children's school summer holidays and as such most companies quiet down during those months
<czr_> also, I probably misunderstood the question, so I'll just go and ride my goat now. merry evenink.
<rhkfin> mihinköhän se moisia tietoja tarvii vai onko tulossa suomeen töihin..
<re-G> http://www.iltalehti.fi/ulkomaat/2011110214687441_ul.shtml <- vain venäjällä :(
<harriv> ei tainnut olla ubuntua tuossa?
<elias_a> YLE:n Kari Mänty kysyy mielenkiintoista asiaa: pitäisikö julkisen palvelun yhtiö tarjota palvelua vain yhdelle laitteelle, tässä tapauksessa iPadille: http://blogit.yle.fi/kehitys-kehittyy/julkista-palvelua-ipadille
<elias_a> Kommentoikaa tekin.
<pesasa> Kari Mänty? Vai Kari Haakana?
<elias_a> pesasa: Tulipa lapsus. Haakana tietty :)
<elias_a> pesasa: Ymmärsin, että teidänkin toiminta jotenkin liittyy tuohon laitteet ja ohjelmistot -koordinointihankkeeseen.
<elias_a> Siksi kyselin asiasta.
<elias_a> (Hups - väärä kanava. Tulipa offtopic.)
<rhkfin> elias_a: done
<elias_a> rhkfin: Hyvin ja maltillisesti pläjäytit!
<rhkfin> ;)
<rhkfin> areena-api ois kova :)
<elias_a> Laita sinne ehdotus! :)
<rhkfin> no epämääräisesti laitoin jo..
<rhkfin> Mut joku muu vois vähän tarkentaa. Kehitetään tosta hyvä ja rakentava keskustelu :)
<elias_a> No mä olen tässä jo muutaman kanavan spämmännyt, joten katsellaan...
<rhkfin> :)
<rhkfin> Onko kenelläkään halpis-android-tableteista käsitystä, lähinnä noita dealextremen tuotteita katselen
<rhkfin> Lähinnä että miten ne saa kiinni mihinkään. Yhdessä tulee usb-kaapeli mukana joo millä saa kiinni koneeseen mutta speksit sanoo että tukee USB-mokkulaa, miten sellainen laitetaan siihen kiinni?
<rhkfin> Toisessa tulee taas adapteri missä on ethernetistä alkaen, useampi usb jne mutta miten sellaisen sitten vastaavasti saa koneeseen kiinni?
<Lynoure> rhkfin: host mode usb-portti?
<gildean> ohan niissä melkein aina kai sekä host-portti (yleensä usb-minillä) ja sit tavallinen usb-portti root-hubilla
<gildean> lisälaitteet toimii jos niille löytyy ajuri
<ath> Riippuu mitä sillä aikoo tehdä. Jossain oli joku arvostelu "Don't buy cheap tablet" tai vastaavalla otsikolla.
<gildean> nojoo, kylhän niitä lähinnä vituttaa käyttää
<gildean> uus transformer julkastiin just
<gildean> ja vihdoin samalla siis kal-el
<gildean> eli tegra3
<ath> Jotku lukeneet Martinia...
<gildean> ?
<ath> Kuulostaa sen nimistöltä.
<rhkfin> ath: vaatimukset on matalat. Mut yhden jo hylkäsin kun tuomittiin että sen WLAN on toooosi huono.
<gildean> kal-el on teris?
<rhkfin> gildean: ok, usb-mini kuulostaa hyvältä
<gildean> tai teriksen kryptonilainen nimi on kal-el
<ath> rhkfin: ilmeisesti tuon jutun pointti oli suunnilleen "jokainen komento ottaa nuppiin". :)
<ath> Jaah, jotain ss-sarjakuvaa :)
<rhkfin> ath: haha :)
<gildean> kaippa joku tommonen tegra2-tabletti vois olla iha ok myös
<gildean> niitä kuvittelis nyt saavan jo aika halvalla
<gildean> esim. toshiba folio 100 tai vanhempi transformer
<gildean> toisaalta omap4:llä varustetulla padilla pyöris kyl sit esim. fullhd-pätkätkin
<gildean> mitäs noita nyt on
<gildean> esim. archos a9 tais olla aika hyvä
<elias_a> Vaimon veljellä on tuo ja se on ollut siihen aika tyytyväinen.
<elias_a> Mitäs se maksaa nykyään?
<gildean> eiku niin g9 on se arm-pohjanen, ja a9 on x86
<gildean> jotain alle 400 näyttäs olevan vielä
<gildean> näin äkkiseltään katottuna
<gildean> jostain varmaan kyl luulis löytyvän halvemmallakin
#ubuntu-fi 2011-11-03
<pesasa> rhkfin: Itse ostin jokin aika sitten tuollaisen 7" Dropad A8:n.
<pesasa> http://www.dealextreme.com/p/7-capacitive-lcd-android-2-2-tablet-pc-w-camera-wi-fi-hdmi-tf-4gb-samsung-s5pv210-cortex-a8-1ghz-65993
<pesasa> Ihan tyytyväinen olen ollut. Varsin sutjakka käyttettävyydeltään.
<pesasa> A9-malli olisi ollut satasen kalliimpi.
<rhkfin> pesasa: ok, näyttää ihan hyvältä. Laitoin kuitenkin vielä halvempaa tilaukseen
<kimmo_> moikka. grubin kanssa ongelmia, ubuntu karmic
<kimmo_> ei buuttaa, vaihdoin just kovalevyn ja se sanoo vaan ett' file not found
<kimmo_> oon ajanu grub-mkconfig ja grub-install
<kimmo_> update-grub kans kokeiltu
<kimmo_> windows k'ynnistyy mut linuxi ei eik' memtest
<rhkfin> kimmo_: grubin listaus tulee kuitenkin näkyviin?
<rhkfin> Minkä kovalevyn vaihdoit?
<rhkfin> Ja mistä oot ajanut noi grub-komennot?
<kimmo_> joo tulee listaus
<kimmo_> pistin siis kokonaan uuden sata-levyn vanhan ide-levyn tilalle
<rhkfin> ja mitä sen jälkeen?
<kimmo_> ajoin live-cd:lta chrootin sisalta grub-komennot
<kimmo_> mount -o bind /dev dev ; mount -t proc proc proc
<rhkfin> Ja onko sulla useampi levy käytössä? Miten ne on jaettu?
<rhkfin> Näyttää siltä etten osaa tähän kyllä mitään neuvoa..
<kimmo_> yksi levy vain nyt. siela on windows ja tallennustila-asema ja swap ja linuxin yks osio. linuxi on sda7
<rhkfin> ah, ok
<rhkfin> ja grub siis on ja löytyy mutta ei boottaa
<kimmo_> nii
<rhkfin> Onko grubin boot -rivillä viittaus oikeaan osioon?
<kimmo_> on
<rhkfin> Olikohan joku että boot-osion pitää olla riittävän alussa levyä vielä nykyäänkin?
<rhkfin> !GRUB
<lubotu3`> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<rhkfin> Tossa restore grub -linkin takan saattaa olla jotain vinkkiä
<tale> rhkfin: Ei tarvi olla alussa eikä tarvi olla pieni kooltaan.
<rhkfin> ok
<rhkfin> kimmo_: niin ja eikös Karmic ole jo out-of-support..?
<rhkfin> (mikä ei siis tarkoita etteikö sen silti pitäis toimia)
<kimmo_> on
<kimmo_> sdaisin toimiin niin pist'isin updaten
<rhkfin> jees
<kimmo_> vaarin kone =)
<rhkfin> Asiaa!
<rhkfin> Sanooko se error15: file not found?
<kimmo_> tais olla
<rhkfin> Täälläon samaa virhettä selvitelty: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-from-scratch-13/grub-error-15-file-not-found-719769/
<rhkfin> Noilla ilmeisesti ongelma että oli kaks boot-kansiota jostain syystä
<rhkfin> Ei osaa enempää sanoa..
<kimmo_> boot/grub/menu.lst nayttaa olevan vaarin
<kimmo_> siis siela on vaara osio
<kimmo_> millas komennolla saan niin etta se paivittaa sen suoraa, vai onko sellaista
<kimmo_> etta se myos paivityksen jalkeen olisi oikein
<kimmo_> koitan buuttia
<rhkfin> ai nii toi on vielä grub1?
<anger> Onko suosituksia   softasta millä kutistaa videotiedoston kokoa?
<anger> mencoderilla joskus tota tehnyt ihan vaan komentoriviltä
<anger> löytyykö yksinkertaisempaa?
<Iltsu> winff o kyl aika simppeli
<anger> Jos on simppeli & toimii, niin sitä varmaan sitten kannattaa käyttää :)
<rhkfin> ffmpeg komentorivillä rinnastuu mencoderiin
<anger> Joo, mencoderia käyttäny kun joskus aikana ennen ffmpegiä sitä opettelin käyttämään
<anger> Enpä kyllä enää oikein muista noita mencoderinkaan parametreja
<anger> Sinänsä ihan hauska, sain 6min videon joka vie 1,6 gigaa
<Paavi2_0> eikä laatu koskaan parane...
<Mirv> jos ei tartte kummemmin asetuksia niin Transmageddonia on ainakin helppo käyttää...
<Mirv> anger: ^
<anger> ok, kiitos
<harto> onhan tämä uus työpöytä (unity?) ihan kiva
<harto> mut vedin terminaalin sinne launcheriin niin se toimii kyllä mutta kuvaketta ei oo, tai se on näkymätön :p
<harto> mitenköhän tuon korjaa?
<harto> terminaali-ikkunat ei myöskään näy alt-tab -valikossa. onkohan tää ihan normaalia?
<rhkfin> Kovalevysuosituksia? N. 1TB, ei juuri yli 100e, ois kiva jos ois jostain saatavilla..
<mjr> huono aika ostaa kovalevyä
<Iltsu> je
<harriv> ei ole jos sellaisen tarvii nyt
<rhkfin> harriv: sepä :/
<harriv> jostain epämääräisestä lähteestä luin että hitachit kestää hyvin näin yleisesti
<harriv> niitä tietenkään ei ainakaan verkkokaupassa ole kuin pitkällä toimitusajalla
<rhkfin> Joo, verkkokaupan levyt aika loppu :/
<rhkfin> Mitenksä pitkään noi tulvat vaikuttaa ;)?
<rhkfin> Jos sinnittelis ilman raidia luottaen ulkoisiin levyihin..
<rhkfin> TOsin toi toinen levy on vissiin jotenkin herännyt henkiin sittenkin
<rhkfin> toisaalta se kyllä pitää ikävää ääntä..
<rhkfin> Ehkä en laita raidia mut jos sen antaa olla tuolla ja heittelee varmuuskopioita satunnaisesti..
<harto> tietääkö kukaan mistä ton näytön asteittaisen himmenemisen saa napattua pois päältä?
<ighea> asetuksista, unityssä ne tietty on vähän missä on :/
<harto> hmm, melkein pari vuotta oli kaikki ihan hyvin ja rauha maassa ja ubuntu näyttäyty mulle käyttiksenä joka vaan yksinkertasesti toimi
<harto> nyt vois melkein alex stubbin sanoin lausua et "ei vittu mitä paskaa" :D
<re-G> harto: lts
<re-G> x.10 -versiot on tainnu aina olla huonompia
<harto> joo 10.04, ei mitään vikaa, muuta ku et ei saanu mun raudalla surround-ääniä toimimaan
<harto> no tässä ne toimii out-of-the-box mut sit esim compizin desktop zoom ja task switcher on rikki
<harto> seuraavassa ne taas toimii ja jotain muuta on rikki
<re-G> elämä on, sitten korjataan
<re-G> voihan aina tehdää ite paremman distron
<harto> jep, paras tää ubuntu kuitenkin kaikista on. pakko tyytyä vaan nykytilanteeseen
<re-G> harto: tai downgradeet edelliseen ja be happy
<re-G> kaveri sano vaihtaneensa debian minttiin. joskus vois koittaa iteki.
<harto> joo kyllä sitä varmaan jos vammautuu tai jää työttömäksi tai isyyslomalle ni on aikaa jotain muita distroja katella
<harto> jos tää helppokäyttösimmän distron runkkaaminenkin vie kaiken vapaa-ajan nykyisellään
<re-G> harto: eihän sitä pakko ole. voi ostaa mäkin
<re-G> tai viskata kaikki romut jorpakkoon, ja ruveta lukee kirjoja
<rhkfin> harriv: Kubuntu.
<rhkfin> ops...
<rhkfin> harto: Kubuntu.
<Wolde> hmm.. olikos bash shellillä käytettävissä komentoa joka antais laitteen tiedot esille
<rhkfin> sudo lshw antaa aika paljon
<rhkfin> tai sit lspci ja lsusb
<rhkfin> ja cat /proc/cpuinfo
<rhkfin> ja cat /proc/meminfo
<rhkfin> noin alkuun
<Wolde> Kiitosta kiitosta :)
<tale> Wolde: Vielä on komento dmidecode
<Wolde> ja uname -a jne :D
<gildean> jep, ja lsb_release -a tottakai myös
<gildean> on kätevä komento sillon tällön
<gildean> jos tarvii ottaa yhteyksiä koneisiin josta ei oo mitään pohjatietoja
<tale> Jos ei tiedä mikä Linux-jakelu on käytössä, lsb_release -a on kätevä. Jos se on asennettuna. Muuten kohta 6. http://porixi.l-a.fi/Vinkkej%C3%A4
<gildean> nojoo, se taitaa olla debian-palvelimissa vakiona?
<gildean> ja ubuntuissa?
<gildean> ainakin muistaakseni?
<gildean> toki cat /etc/issue antaa about saman tiedon
<tale> gildean: Riippuu kuinka uusi Ubuntu ja Debian.
<gildean> melkein sitten tietää että jos tota ei löydy, ni se palvelin on liian vanha ja pitää päivittää
<gildean> :D
<Wolde> nojaa, vähän sain irti tuol unamella kun kokeilin reitittimes ja iPhonessa ssh:n päässä
<Wolde> kun ensiviikolla tiedossa vähän sähläilyä :)
#ubuntu-fi 2011-11-04
<Mirv> rhkfin: oliko sulla kommenttia siihen jos poistan meiltä foorumeiden admin-oikat ja annan ne nykyisille (oikeille) +-moderaattoreille?
<heikki_> Silverlight mahdollistaa entistä paremman kuvanlaadun ja katkottoman videotoiston internetissä. Sen ansiosta Katsomoa on myös mahdollista käyttää useammalla käyttöjärjestelmällä ja selaimella.
<heikki_> miten ton saa pelittää muka
<elias_a> heikki_: Minä en ole saanut.
<elias_a> Kysy niiltä :P
<heikki_> :)
<heikki_> ensinnäki toi moonlight ei ole yhteensopiva firefox 7:n kanssa ja toisekski chromella se ei ainakaan pelittäny katsomossa kun valitti jotaki drm:stä
<heikki_> "Kiitos palautteestasi!"
<heikki_> tänää joku ängstäpäivä mulla
<heikki_> http://www.mtv3.fi/uutiset/ulkomaat.shtml/2011/11/1427314/sairaala-heitti-elavan-vauvan-roskiin
<hahlo> saakohan ne säädeltyä drm:ää tarkemmin silverlightillä
<elias_a> heikki_: Viitsitkö lähettää mulle eteenpäin tiedon siitä, mitä ne vastaavat?
<heikki_> pistin vähä vihaseen sävyyn, veikkaan että eivät vastaa :D
<elias_a> No saanko minä kuitenkin varmuuden vuoksi antaa osoitteeni privana?
<heikki_> laitoin että "Poistakaa ny edes toi valheellinen lause tuolta" ja sit jotaki selitin että ei toimi linuxis jne, en muista ny tarkallee
<elias_a> heikki_: Ja otitko talteen sen, mitä kirjoitit?
<heikki_> elias_a: ok, pistän jos muistna
<heikki_> en :(
<elias_a> Olen sellainen vastarannan kiiski näissä asioissa. Siksi kiinnostaa tämäkin.
<heikki_> =D
<elias_a> Hui saakeli miten kauheeta on koittaa konffata HP:n JetDirect 170X:aa Ubuntulla ja Chromiumilla...
<elias_a> Täysin käyttäkelvotonta...
<heikki_> minen jaksa noita mustesuihkutulostimia kun ne kuivuu ja syö mustetta kun putsaa
<heikki_> laser <3
<elias_a> heikki_: Tarttetko laserin? Olis ylimääräinen.
<heikki_> en, mullon jo 2
<elias_a> Saa muutkin hakea. HP:n Laserjet 5 olisi ylimääräisenä.
<elias_a> Käy ja kukkuu - muistaakseni.
<elias_a> Voin testata jos joku haikailee.
<heikki_> mullon värilaaseri toi toinen
<elias_a> Kaarinasta Turun kupeesta saa hakea.
<elias_a> Mäkin sain yhden värilaserin, mutta enhän mä edes päässyt testaamaan sitä kun yksi väri on loppu.
<heikki_> mulla tuntuu ettei tossa ole väriä kun se vaan tulostaa ja tulostaa eikä väri lopu
<heikki_> irkissä tulee vaan paha mieli
<heikki_> pois taas -> moi
<tavasti> käsitteleeköhän noita ubuntun bugiraportteja kukaan
<tavasti> esim nyt vaikka tämä: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zabbix/+bug/761730
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 761730 in zabbix (Ubuntu) "zabbix-server-pgsql should depend on php5-pgsql" [Undecided,New]
<tavasti> puoli vuotta sitten raportoitu, triviaali korjata, ja on tilassa New, undecided
<tavasti> juu, ei maailman tärkein paketti, bugi ei ole fataali, mutta silti
<Tm_T> tavasti: onko kyseinen paketti mainissa vai universessä?
<Tm_T> jälkimmäisen kohdalla asiasta huutelu kanavalla #ubuntu-motu saattaisi auttaa
<Tm_T> voi olla että kyseisellä paketilla ei ole ylläpitäjää
<tavasti> universessä näyttää olevan
<Tm_T> jep
<tavasti> no, tää on mainissa, ja vielä vanhempi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ldap-auth-client/+bug/295008
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 295008 in ldap-auth-client (Ubuntu) "Running "auth-client-config -p lac_ldap" gives error (2)" [Undecided,New]
<tavasti> noi muut mitä mun omia, ties kuinka vanhoja oli auki olivat universessä
<tavasti> mutta pitääkö tämä nyt tulkita niin, että universen paketeista on turha raportoida mitään?
<tavasti> ja muistakin voi olla?
<tavasti> Tm_T, mikäs toi #ubuntu-motu on?
<Tm_T> tavasti: universea ylläpitävien kanava
<Tm_T> !motu
<lubotu3`> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<tavasti> ok
<tavasti> no, ehkä mä en jaksa alkaa jotain bugeja potkimaan, tossa zabbixissa näytti olevan N+1 muutakin bugia auki
<Tm_T> tavasti: ehkä juuri sitä suuremmalla syyllä
<Tm_T> tavasti: tai halutessasi voit koittaa itsekin kyseisen bugin korjata (:
<tavasti> no toi, ja ton listan aika moni muukin bugi, itse korjaus olis triviaali, mutta mites toi prosessi menee, miten ne korjaukset saa sinne mukaan?
<Tm_T> tavasti: #ubuntu-motu osannee neuvoa (:
<tavasti> hmph, no hyvä on, sait ylipuhuttua
<Tm_T> tavasti: hienoa <3
<rhkfin> Mirv: kannatan siirtoa
<Echramath> Heehahoo, killallissakin toimii tabulaattoritäydennys. Nokkelaa.
<inz> toki toimii
<tuhoojabotti> Hähä, sainpas kolme näyttöä toimimaan jotenkuten. :P
<tuhoojabotti> Piti ottaa sli pois päältä
<tuhoojabotti> Jokanen omaks x-screeniks ja xinerama sit
<Mirv> rhkfin: jees, laitoin foorumeille http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=1417.msg314710#msg314710
<rhkfin> hyvä, vois kompata
<kirvesAxe> hmm. Kannettavan akku oli mennyt tyhjiin, ja sen jälkeen network managerin yläpalkkikuvake on ilmoittanut vaan että verkko ei ole käytettävissä. Mikä neuvoksi?
<czr_> Mirv, heh toi sun kbd-nappis-bugiraportti, kuvat ihan loistavia :-)
<kirvesAxe> ,n
<kirvesAxe> hmm. Kannettavan akku oli mennyt tyhjiin, ja sen jälkeen network managerin yläpalkkikuvake on ilmoittanut vaan että verkko ei ole käytettävissä. Mikä neuvoksi?
<tuhoojabotti> skfin: Se olit sinä, joka assyillä säädit mun konetta. :P
<tuhoojabotti> skfin: Tulin vaa sanoo, et sain toimaa ku disabloin sli:n ja laitoin omat x screenit jokaselle + xinerama sit.
<tuhoojabotti> Mut se on viel wip
<skfin> Heh
<skfin> Hienoa :)
<tuhoojabotti> Vissii joku v-sync kusee
<tuhoojabotti> Kun tulee sahalaitaa ikkunoihin kun niit siirtää.
<tuhoojabotti> Mut kiihotus toimaa, koska webgl toimaa hyvin esim.
<Mirv> czr_: tuntuu joo kiertävän... :)
<Echramath> Oliskohan aika tehdä päivitys puhtaalta pohjalta kun on päivitellyt tarpeeksi monta versiota eteenpäin...
<tuhoojabotti> örr
<tuhoojabotti> mistä vaihan nvidia-asetuksista primary monitorin
<tuhoojabotti> Kyllä mä sen muistasin nähneeni, mut nyt ei näy. Varmaan johtuu tuost xineramast
<tuhoojabotti> Nii ku on vaa 1 screeni
<tuhoojabotti> Jjännästi toimaa vain yhdellä ruudulla nuo yläpalkissa olevat valikot, muilla ne tulee kun painaa, mutta lähtee, kun päästää irti.
<skfin> Unity ei toimi useammalla näytöllä.
<skfin> Tälläinen tiivistys asiasta.
<tuhoojabotti> Kyl mä ennen sain sen siirrettyä.
<tuhoojabotti> En vaa muista miten.
<ak-> unity ja erillinen X toisessa näytössä oli jotain niin mystistä ettäsiirryin xfce4 kun uudesta ubuntusta lakkas tuki classis gnomelle
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<tuhoojabotti> Vai, että xrandr ei ole paikalla
<tuhoojabotti> Vissii xineraman piikkiin menee seki
<tuhoojabotti> joops
<tuhoojabotti> Ei taida pystyä xineraman kans siirtää tuot palkkia juu.
<tuhoojabotti> Koska ei oo ku yks monitori käytännös
<tuhoojabotti> Mut hei
<tuhoojabotti> passot toimaa ilman mitään konffimista. :)
<evilmarks> voiko joku sanoa miten asennetaan kubuntu kun en osaa
<evilmarks> tein yhen jutun
<evilmarks> ja mulla on nyt kubuntu tahdon sen suomeksi
<Paavi2_0> valkkaat asennuksessa kieleksi suomen, ei se sen monimutkaisempaa pitäisi olla
<evilmarks> en osaaa asentaa mutta tahdon tän suomeksi
<evilmarks> mistä saan sellaisen saisin usb tikulle tai asentaa suoraan
<SipuliSopuli> hä?
<Paavi2_0> asennat relevantit paketit. mulla ei oo tässä nyt selainta, mutta googlaa vaikka: kubuntu kotoistus
<ak-> mut jos ubuntu sumeks ni eikö se menis vaa apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<SipuliSopuli> language-pack-kde-fi-base
<ak-> kubuntu oli kyl ihan jees kun testasin mut se sit alko bugailee ihan omiaa, vika varmaa mussa, mut siirryin semmoseen mitä osaan käyttää eli xfce, jotain mystistä ne kde plasmat ja kwinit mitä lie
<evilmarks> mites saaa asennettua kubuntu tai suomenkielinen
<shanttu> tänään siirryin kubuntuun minäkin. säädöt käynnissä
<ak-> no kubuntu menee tolla  kubuntu-desktop ja suomeks kait tolla  language-pack-kde-fi-base
<evilmarks> shanttu millä sää asensin DVD tau usb
<ak-> neuvokaa joku kalut ubuntusta jos apt ei tuttu
<shanttu> evilmarks, upgradesin ubuntu natty->oneric, asensin apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<evilmarks> miten saan termial
<evilmarks> nonii löysin
<evilmarks> en osaa
<evilmarks> sitäkään
<evilmarks> Mill ohjelmalla
<evilmarks> konsolilla
<evilmarks> teit
<ak-> use the force... eikun sudo
<shanttu> evilmarks, synaptic myös ok
<evilmarks> noniin entä nyt
<evilmarks> päivitin
<shanttu> kestää hetken se asennus
<shanttu> tuossa kädestä pitäen ohjeet
<shanttu> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<shanttu> ei voi mennä mönkään noilla
<shanttu> täytyy sanoa että kde plasma netbook on hieno
<shanttu> valikot ovat todella vieraat, mutta eiköhän se tästä
<evilmarks> mulla on kubuntu ja suomeksi pitäs saada tai asennus ohjeet
<ak-> ite kans jollaintapaa tykkäsin, mut se bugisuus kävi hermoille
<shanttu> ak-, pelkään kyllä samaa
<shanttu> evilmarks, keskity hieman. nuo ovat todella simppelit ohjeet
<evilmarks> keskityn aina
<shanttu> sori
<evilmarks> mutta mokailee
<evilmarks> minä aina olen mokaillut
<evilmarks> välilä
<evilmarks> huutonetistä löytyisi
<ak-> siis jotain tosi hämärää, jos jotain klikkas ni mitään ei tapahtunu ja jotain muuta ihem sekoiluu minkä korjs kdm uudelleen käynnistys
<shanttu> tuntuu myös hidastelevan oudoissa kohdissa
<evilmarks> http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/kubuntu-1110-32-bit-cd-levy/194723674
<shanttu> evilmarks, et tarvitse tuota
<ak-> mulla ainakin muutman kerran kwin jäi jumiin ja piti käsinee tappaa, vei yhden ytimen kokonaa, kävin miettimää kun loadit korkeella vaikka mitään kummempaa edes ollu ajossa
<shanttu> oho
<evilmarks> :DDD
<evilmarks> tos olisi halpa mutta maksaa =DD
<ak-> vieläkö on shipit ubuntu
<evilmarks> joo
<evilmarks> tuun koht
<shanttu> varmaan ihan hyvä viedä tässä kohtaa tuo koira lenkille
<evilmarks> BACK
<evilmarks> TAHDON USB TIKULLE KUBUNTUN
<tale> evilmarks: Huutamiselle ei ole tarvetta.
<evilmarks> oho caps lokki päällä :DD
<evilmarks> saan hhuomenna
<evilmarks> mutta jos saan usb jos on teillä tietoa miten saa tökättyä
<evilmarks> mulla on kubuntu mutta tahdon oikean version ja mutta mulla on englannin kielinen pelkkä
<ak-> vaikka on lontoo ni se kai korjaantuu kun asentaa sen  language-pack-kde-fi-base jos nyt oikein ymmärtäny, et tarvitse mitään erillista mediaa siihen
<re-G> se peelo meni jo
#ubuntu-fi 2011-11-05
<rhkfin> Mirv: czr_ mistä löytyy nuo kuuluisat bugiraporttikuvat?
<rhkfin> löyty, http://marc.info/?l=linux-kernel&m=132032253903074&w=2
<rhkfin> Mirv: haha ja LOL! Ei tota pysty kovin moni kokeilemaan, pitäis olla se kissa ;)
<rhkfin> Mirv: Semi-offtopic mut aapo kokeili jossain vaiheessa muistakseni neljää hiirtä (=läppärin levy, ulkoinen hiiri ja 2 peliohjainta) samanaikaisesti ja tais joku piirtely toimia ihan ok
<marttim1> moro, nyt olis pikatilanne. mulla on hp dv6 ja se onneton meni nyt suspend tilaan. siinä on se bugi, että se ei palaudu siitä tilasta.
<marttim1> löydän googlella kyllä kivasti ratkaisuja siihen bugiin, mutta en vinkkiä siihen miten mä saan sen uudestaan käyntiin
<marttim1> oon koittanu irrottaa akkua että sammuis kokonaan mut ei
<marttim1> any ideas?
<re-G> Mazappi: kyllä suspend resetoituu akun ja laturin irrotuksella. hibernate sen sijaan ei
<Mazappi> aa, no sit kyse on hibernatesta, mutta ongelma on siis sama
<re-G> Mazappi: näin mutulla voisin heittää että grubivalikosta parametrien säätämisellä toi vois onnistua
<Mazappi> mutku tosiaa en pääse yhtään mihinkään tuolla kun tuulettimet lähtee pyörimään ja näin mutta näytölle ei tule yhtään mitään eikä reagoi mihinkään
<Mazappi> paitsi kun virtanappia pitää pohjassa, tuulettimet sammuu
<Mazappi> ja kiintolevy jne
<Mazappi> mutta sit kun uudestaan laittaa päälle niin tilanne on sama
<Tm_T> ei se sitten hibernate ole?
<Tm_T> vai olenko ymmärtänyt asiat ihan väärin, eikö hibernatesta palaaminen ole juuri että käynnistetään grubiin asti ja sitten ladataankin kiintolevyltä se "mihin jäätiin" tilanne muistiin
<Tm_T> ts pitäisi se ihan biosit ja grubit näyttää?
<Mazappi> no niin minunkin käsittääkseni, siksi puhuin suspendista
<rhkfin> Mazappi: pidä bootatessa shiftiä pohjassa -> näyttää grub2:n
<Mazappi> eip, ei näytä yhtään mitään
<re-G> Mazappi: jos sulla ei bioskaan tule näkyviin niin siellä täytyy olla muuta vikaa sitten
<Mazappi> ku ei tässä kyllä oo, mä muistan että tää teki tän joskus aikasemminki, mut muistin että sillon ois palautunu sillä akun irrottamisella
<rhkfin> re-G: jotkut laitteet valitettavasti ei näytä oikeastaa mitään BIOS-juttujakaan ellei osaa painaa jotain nappulaa mut usein toki näytetään mm. logo ja kerrotaan et mitä pitäis painaa
<Mazappi> ku ei tää niinku tee silleen ku normaalisti bootatessa, ennemminki just se että yrittää palautua jostai lepotilasta
<Mazappi> tiedän kyl mistä se bios-tulee bootatessa
<rhkfin> mites joku usb-bootti tai cd:ltä, lataisko se niitä?
<rhkfin> Hmm.. miten hibernate tai suspend, mihin väliin ne ladataan?
<rhkfin> hibernate vissiin tosiaan lähte vasta grubin jälkeen
<rhkfin> mut suspend, mitä siin äoikeestaan tapahtuu?
<Mazappi> en usko että boottais usb:ltä tai cd:ltä, kun tää ei mee mihkää grubiin tai mitään, kunha koittaa palata sinne ubuntuun
<rhkfin> voi olla
<rhkfin> tosin usb ja cd ladataan ennen grubia
<rhkfin> bios reset..?
<Mazappi> otin akun irti, otin biosin pariston irti
<Mazappi> ongelma on edelleen
<Mazappi> otin myös muistit ja kiintolevyn irti, mikäli se mitää kiinnostaa
<Mazappi> örrr
<rhkfin> hmm..
<Mazappi> tää vaikuttaa mukavalta
<rhkfin> Aika nihkeetä.. Miten tommosen voi edes saada softalla aikaiseksi..
<Mazappi> hyvä tekosyy käyttää kaikki säästöt ja ostaa uus tietokone
<rhkfin> siis käyttiksen softalla
<Mazappi> mä en tosiaankaa käsitä
<Mazappi> jos olis jostai ihan pikkujutusta kiinni niin en ehkä olis edes tullut tänne ulisemaan
<Mazappi> mutta olen epätoivoinen
<Mazappi> mutta olen myös aina miettiny miten tälle kävis jos tän heittäis sieltä neljännen kerroksen partsilta alas
<harto> jos sun on osioitu kiintolevy niin et / on yksin omalla osiollaan ja tiedostot muualla niin nopea hommahan se on asentaa uudestaan
<harto> ei ku nii joo, heh
<Mazappi> nii just, heh
<Mazappi> on osioitu, ehkä vähä hölmösti mut on kuitenki
<re-G> Mazappi: olikos se bios reset kokeiltu
<Mazappi> otin mä sen pariston irti
<re-G> annoitko olla pidempään ilman patteria ja virtaa
<re-G> useita minuutteja siis
<re-G> "Take out the CMOS battery and wait 10 - 25 minutes before putting it back in. "
<re-G> Mazappi: http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Lockups-Freezes-Hangs/HP-Pavilion-dv5z-1200-wont-start-blinking-LEDs/td-p/451329
<Masa> kumpi ubuntu mahtaa olla kevyempi, 10.04, vaiko tämä uusin, 11 versio
<Masa> Jotenkin vaikuttaa raskaalta tämä 10.04, ja mietin että pitäisikö päivittää
<rhkfin> Jos on vanha/kevyt kone, vilkaise Lubuntua
<rhkfin> Mutta jos näitä gnome-versioita verrataan.. hmm.. en osaa kyllä sanoa. 11.10 tuo mukanaan paljon uutta joka vaikuttaa..
<Iltsu> plus reikäjuusto
<Masa> jaahas, voisi katsoa tuota lubuntuakin,
<Masa> mulla saattaa kyllä ajuritkin olla hieman pielessä, kun ei kunnolla jaksa edes youtube videota enää pyörittää, mitä kyllä windowsissa teki iloisesti,
<Masa> osaatteko suositella, mitä ajureita ATI:n näytönohjaimilla kannattaisi käyttää
<rhkfin> Iltsu: ?
<rhkfin> Masa: en osaa mutta uskon sen riippuvan ohjaimesta. Mikä ohjain sulla on?
<rhkfin> Tosin tippuiko vanhoilta korteilta tuki tuoreissa ajureissa tms? Vai oliko sen nVidialla?
<Masa> jos videon katsomista miettii, onko näytönohjaimella edes suurta roolia siinä, jos on vahna ohjain, jossa ei ole rautapurkua kuten uusissa nykyään on
<rhkfin> on sillä merkitystä
<Masa> jaahas, no sitten vielä tuosta lubuntusta, osaatteko sanoa, voiko siitä asentaa pelkästään tuon työpöytäympäristön, vai pitäisikö tehdä ihan puhdas asennus
<Iltsu> rhkfin, no et tietoturvapäivitykset tarvii lyödä sisää kuiteki
<rhkfin> Masa: varsinainen lubuntu ei taida olla 10.04-ajassa vielä tarjolla. 11.10 tarjoaa lubuntu-desktopin. vanhemmille löytyy kuitenkin lxde repoista mitä tuo siis käyttää
<rhkfin> En kuitenkaan itse tykkää asennella useampaa desktopia samaan koneeseen vaan asennella uudestaan puhtaalle pöydälle
<evilmarks> moro
<evilmarks> kubuntu on saatu
<Tm_T> hyvä
<evilmarks> ja ole nyt windowsilla kaverin luona =DD
<rhkfin> Hei tämmönen teoreettinen kysymys. Mounttaamalla osion jonkin olemassaolevan kansion päälle (esim. uusi osio /homeksi), eikös siinä alkuperäisessä kansiossa ollut data jää piiloon, siihen ei pääse mistään käsiksi unmounttaamatta sitä uutta osiota? Ja tilaa se vie kuitenkin siltä alkuperäiseltä osiolta, mutta sitä ei saa näkyviin millään du -hs:llä tms?
<Echramath> Kuulostaa uskottavalta.
<andyn> rhkfin: oikein.
<Masa> noniin, sain nyt lubuntun työpöytäymäpristöksi,
<Masa> ainakin tuntuu jouhevammalta,
<Masa> eikä swap osioita enää juurikaan näytä käyttävän
<ighea> unity on kyllä hirveä
<pesasa> kde <3
<ighea> lxde on ihan kivan simppeli ja vikkelä
<ighea> välillä se on sitten tosin taas ihan liian simppeli
<ighea> esim. joku sovellusten käynnistysilmaisin olisi kiva
<ighea> pyörivä tiimalasi tai muu kiehkura, että tietäisi jotain olevan tapahtumassa
<ighea> ei ole kovin nykyaikaista ihmetellä ruutua joka ei kerro mitään :(
<Paavi2_0> taikka vartomisilmaisinta ;)
<ighea> juuri sitä
<ighea> ilmeisesti openboxissa kuitenkin on jonkin moinen
<ighea> vartomisilmaisin on kyllä hieman huono tapa ilmaista asia
<ighea> kun koneella voi kuitenkin tehdä samalla muuta nykyään ainakin linuxissa
<ighea> hieno pyörivä kiehkura näkyy kun käynnistää sovelluksen työpöydältä... mikähän ihme siinä on ettei se vanhukselassa toiminut
#ubuntu-fi 2011-11-06
<MasterJ_> kumpis ois parempi lubuntuun, avant vai cairo-dock vai löytyykö joku vieläkin kevyempi
<Mazappi> re-G: sanottakoon että mulla oli koko yön läppäri ilman akkua ja biosin paristoa ja ei toimi. alan oikeesti uskoa että siitä vaan meni jotain rautaa rikki hyvällä ajotukella...
<kirvesAxe> NetworkManager ilmoittaa että Verkko ei ole käytettävissä, mitään ideaa millä komennolla vois yrittää selvittää missä vika?
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Audacity
<Alero> Jou tyypit!
<Alero> Onko täällä linuxia käyttäviä muusikoita paikalla?
<gildean> riippuu missä mielessä?
<Alero> No oon tässä mun miniläppärillä käyttäny Sunvox nimistä ohelmaa on muualla kun kotona ja inspiraatio iskee, mutta siihen ei voi nauhottaa audiota suoraan.
<Alero> ja haluaisin esim. mökkireissuille voida ottaa mukaan mun microkorgin ja voida nauhottaa sitä suoraan biiseihin.
<Alero> jos joku osais ehdottaa kevyttä ohjelmaa joka selviytyis näistä molemmista tehtävistä
<gildean> heh, ihan sopivasti tuli tossa aikasemmin linkkikin: 14:58 < pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Audacity
<gildean> ei nyt välttämättä kauheen kevyt, mut pitäs pyöriä ihan ok
<Alero> Kokeilinkin audacity+sunvox komboa mutta se meni vähän liian hankalaks nauhottaa yhellä ohjelmalla ja rakentaa biisiä toisella
<gildean> niin kai sä joudut joka tapauksessa tekemään jos toi sunvox on vaan instrumentti?
<Alero> eikun se on ikäänkuin träkkeri jossa on myös instrumentteja
<gildean> jep, mut siihen ei voi tuoda ulkopuolisia instrumentteja?
<Alero> ei
<Alero> mut haluaisinkin siis vastaavanlaisen ohjelman johon voisi tuoda, ja kevyen.
<gildean> no mut miten sen tekeminen sitten ois yhtään helpompaa jollain toisella nauhurilla?
<Alero> tai siis ennenkaikkee haluisin tietää onko semmosta
<gildean> hmm, no mut eiks audacityyn vois tuoda sen sunvoxin raidat instrumentteina?
<gildean> en tiiä ku oon loppujen lopuks yhistelly aika vähän noita mideja millään muulla ku windowsilla
<Alero> voi tottakai, ja audacitynkin raidat voi viedä sunvoxiin, niin oon tähän asti tehnykkin, mutta toivoisinkin pakettiratkasua missä tarttisin vaan yhen ohjelman
<gildean> aika kova vaatimus
<gildean> oli alusta mikä vaan
<harto> nopee ja helppo: oon yleensä asennuksen yhteydessä (teksti)asennusohjelman osiointivaiheessa luonu osion, jonka mountpointin oon määrittäny ite kirjottamalla siihen esim /tv
<gildean> jos tarvii hyvän midi-tuen, raiturin, nauhurin, efektit, instrumentit jne. ni aika tiukilla on millään alustalla ohjelmat jotka pystys kaikkeen hyvin
<harto> nyt 11.10 asennuksessa ei tekstivaihtoehtoa ollut ja tämä graafinen kilkepä kaatui jos mountpointtia yritti itse määrittää kirjoittamalla siihen sen /tv. kuinka nyt jälkikäteen saan luotua ja mountattua osion helpoiten?
<gildean> harto: levytyökalu on valmiina asennettuna
<gildean> vai komentoriviltäkö pitäs toimittaa?
<gildean> perinteisemmän asentajan saa imuttamalla alternative-imagen
<gildean> ihan noin btw.
<harto> no sillä levytyökalulla ei pystyny tekemään mitään
<harto> ei formatoimaan JFS:nä eikä asettamaan mount pointia, pysty vaa painaa mount nappia jolloin se mounttas sen johonki /mnt/random-numero
<gildean> harto: siis g-partedilla?
<harto> noniin, nyt oon siinä pisteessä et mul on 1TB JFS-osio, ja saan sen mountattua oikeaan mount pointiin "sudo mount /dev/sda7 /tv" -komennolla
<harto> enää pitäs saada selville millanen rivi fstabiin tarvitaan et se mounttaa jo käynnistyksessä
<harto> UUID=bb577009-8068-4882-96ba-09c21956e37e /tv jfs 0 0
<harto> ^ tuollasta kokeilin ja bootissa valitti et "error mounting /tv"
<re-G> miks jfs :)
<ninnnu> harto: oisko dmesgissä jotain tarkempaa tietoa että miksi ei?
<harto> re-G: sitä suositellaan jos on tarve käsitellä isoja tiedostoja
<harto> no ainakin viimeisenä siellä oli tällainen rivi:
<harto> [   79.894714] JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536
<czr_> ei kai jfs:aa enaa kukaan kayta
<czr_> xfs korkeintaan
<re-G> btrfs täytys tesmiä
<tale> harto: http://porixi.l-a.fi/Levyn_lis%C3%A4ys#Liitt.C3.A4minen_bootissa
<tale> harto: Tossa sun UUID rivissä on yksi kenttä liian vähän.
<Jokinen> mitä,minne,tyyppi
<harto> tale: joo kiitos, lisäsin puuttuvan kentän, niin virheilmoitus katosi
<harto> osio vaan ei vieläkään liity käynnistyksessä, vaikka manuaalisesti sen voikin liittää
<harto> ei vaan komento takas, ei se muuttanut tilannetta mihinkään, vaan sama virheilmoitus tulee edelleen
<harto> jaa se taitaakin olla joku bugi? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1681531
#ubuntu-fi 2012-10-29
<elias_a> Nonnii. Nyt voisi taas ihmetellä samaa asiaa, mistä olen ennenkin kysynyt: miten kääräisen samassa koneessa olemassa olevasta Windows-asennuksesta virtuaalikoneimagen niin että pystyn ajamaan sitä Ubuntun päällä?
<elias_a> Ja nyt lupaan tehdä oikein muistiinpanot ja blogahduksen asiasta :P
<anacron> onks se kuitenkin omalla osiollaan kivasti ja sulla on jo linux asennettuna toiselle
<anger_> Winkkarin kanssa tuo on kai erityisen vaikeaa
<anger_> Tulee ongelmia kun winkkari havaitsee yhtäkkiä laitteiston muuttuneen
<anger> Ite kyllä lähtisin asentelemaan puhtaalta pöydältä, paljon nopeammin hoituu noin
<elias_a> anger: OK. Pitää katsoa miten tässä porovehkeessä tehdään asennuslevyt.
<elias_a> Näköjään on tosiaan aika paljon ongelmia odotettavissa jos lähtee tekemään valmiista instanssista partitiota.
<anger> Jep, tuskin on millään käyttiksellä kovin helppoa
<anger> Mutta Windowsissa vielä erikseen hankaloitettu siirtämistä toisenlaisille alustoille
<mjr> linuxilla toimii nätisti ainakin jos ei ole poronäyttisajureita messissä
<mjr> niiden kanssa saattaa joutua säätämään vähä
<anger> Saa sitten tapella kopioinninestojen kanssa
<mjr> senpä kanssa nimenomaan
<vilex> onks mitään kokemuksia mikä distro sopis packard bell dot s  atom 2600 prosulla miniläppäriin parhaiten
<jaywink> paljon googlailua niin eiköhän kokemuksia löydy - tai sitten esim ubuntu live-cd sisään niin näkee tunnistaako se kaikki jutut hyvin
<anger> Ei kai tolla distrolla ole niin merkitystä, lähinnä että mistä löytyy riittävän tuoreet ohjelmat jotta kaikki komponentit toimii
<tale> Wintoosassa piti tehdä työkalulla asennuksesta semmoinen image, joka käynnistyy toisenlaisella laitteella.
<tale> En muista mikä se työkalu oli.
<tumppu> unetbootin?
<Kilpuri> Millä ohjelmalla voisi tehdä tommoisia aikatauluja?
<Kilpuri> http://www.palatsinraitinsilta.fi/files/kuvat/kakkosaikataulu.jpg
<zacura> Kilpuri: http://gantto.com/ en ole testannut, mutta näytti ihan näppärältä
<zacura> nii, ja tuollaisen aikataulun nimi on Gantt kaavio
<Kilpuri> zacura:  kiitos. pitää katsoa.
<Kilpuri> En olekkaan koskaan kuullut tota sanaa aikajanasta / työmaa-aikataulusta
<elias_a> Minä taas en ole kuullut kumpaakaan suomenkielistä nimitystä käytettävän tuosta Gantt-kaaviosta.
<Myrtti> onhan tuohon ihan suorakin Linux-ohjelma
<Myrtti> Kilpuri: Planner
<Kilpuri> Myrtti kiitos..katson sitäkin.
<mestari> :-----------------D
<Myrtti> jaa, koulut loppui jo
<mestari> nyt on atk tunti :D
<Myrtti> niinpä tietysti
<mestari> meiän koulussa on windows
<mestari> windows onparas
<Kilpuri> Viimeksi, kun olin koulussa, niin siellä oli joku Linux ja joku Windows
<Myrtti> mestari: aika tylsä yritys, kokeiles uudestaan.
<mestari> Myrtti: mikä yritys
<Myrtti> trollaus.
<mestari> ai microsoft vai?
<Myrtti> annan 6 pistettä
<mestari> se on yritys
<Myrtti> eikun sinä.
<mestari> toi on kunnian loukkaus D--:
<Myrtti> lappeen ranta
<mestari> Myrtti: miksi olet yhistänyt freenoden brittiläiselle servulle, etkö tiennyt suomalaisesta??
<Kilpuri> Mestari: noi verkkotekniset asiat eivät taida olla sinun vahvinta osaamisaluetta?
<mestari> Kilpuri: on
<Myrtti> mestari: koska freenoden ylläpitäjänä tiedän että ero suomalaisen ja brittiläisen serverin välillä on merkityksetön, ja että rotaatio tasapainottaa palvelinten välistä kuormaa. Lisäksi kone, jolla irssini pyörii, sattuu olemaan Briteissä.
<Myrtti> kiitos vaan kysymästä.
<Myrtti> hm, mielenkiintoinen UTF-8 bugi.
<mestari> miten pääsee freenoden yllä pitäjäksi
<Myrtti> osoittamalla mielenkiintoa ja oikeita ominaisuuksia
<mestari> kenelle
<jjo> :)
<Kilpuri> Myrtti: kai siinä pitäisi osatakkin jotain...
<Myrtti> Kilpuri: "oikeita ominaisuuksia"
<Kilpuri> Niin meinasinkin että ne ominaisuudet eivät ole pelkkiä luonteen piirteitä
<mestari> miks täl kanaval ei oo oppeja :D
<Myrtti> on, et vaan osaa katsoa ketkä ne on.
<mestari> Myrtti: miten
<mestari> ei tääl ees oo mitään botteja joilla ois op
<Myrtti> /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-fi list
<mestari> se toimii
<mestari> ubuntu on kyl aika nuubeille, tosimiehellä on gentoo
<jjo> :D
<Myrtti> 6.5 pistettä
<zacura> kehitystä :D
<jjo> mun mielestä toi on huonompi kuin toi windows-juttu
<mestari> tai siis, ubuntun asentaa ne jotka eivät osaa asentaa gentoota
<Myrtti> 7-
<mestari> ihan hölmöä et ubuntussa ei edes oo roottia
<mestari> pelkkä sudo
<zacura> :DD
<mestari> gentoossa on, siksi sitä voi muokata paremmin. Ubuntussa on vissiin sama ku Androidissa et se pitää rootata
<zacura> täähän menee hauskaks kohta :D
<Myrtti> olin sanomassa että tylsäksi
<jjo> työkaverille väitettiin joskus tosissaan, että mount on deprekoitu ja fstab on tulevaisuus
<jjo> se oli hauskaa
<Myrtti> mestari: oliko sulla jotain oikeaa asiaa vai tulitko vaan tuhlaamaan omaa aikaasi?
<mestari> Myrtti: tylsä ATK tunti
<Myrtti> oho.
<jjo> eihän kenelläkään pitänyt olla oppeja
<Myrtti> jjo: ei täällä missään anarkiapellossa eletä
<johanneskostaja> eläköön sanan vapaus :D
<Myrtti> eläköön yhdys sanat
<jjo> just olin sanomassa täsmälleen samoin. hävisin :(
<ninnnu> ainii, tää aika vuodesta
<Myrtti> ninnnu: "eternal September"
<ninnnu> Myrtti: emmä ny sanois ku on oppilaitos-IP. "Eternal September" on enemmän sitä kun satunnainen kotiliittymäläinen tulee päristelee.
<jjo> mulla oli kyl aikoinaan vuosia gentoo ajossa, mut sit lakkasin osaamasta ja asensin ubuntun
<Myrtti> pragmatismi on kätevää
<Myrtti> säästää kummasti hermoja ja aikaa
<jjo> oikeastaan mä vaihdoin aikoinaan gnomen perässä
<jjo> vaikka ei kyllä kääntämistä ole juurikaan tullut ikävä
<jjo> oli siinä silti jotain hyviä juttuja
<gildean> gentoo on ihmisille joilla on ylimäärästä aikaa ja halua harrastaa käyttöjärjestelmää
<n1ko> harrastaa vääriä asioita
<gildean> nii, kai joku siitäkin tykkää
<zacura> onhan gentoossa se hyvä puoli että siinä säätessä oppii aika paljon asioita
<jjo> ei gentoo varsinaisesti aikaa vaadi, käännöt tehdään kuitenkin yöllä tai töiden aikana
<jjo> mutta minusta oli aika hienoa, että gentoossa doom3 asentui paketinhallinnasta
<ninnnu> jjo: Aivan nerokas suunnitelma
<ninnnu> Alottaa työpäivän järjestelmän päivityksellä. Päivitykset valmiina sit 15:59 ja voi lähteä kotia
<ninnnu> Loppuajan voi harrastaa tuolimiekkailua tai mitä tahansa
<Myrtti> josta tulikin mieleeni että vois ottaa varmuuskopiot ja asentaa 12.10:n puhtaalta
<ninnnu> Erillinen /home on paras
<jjo> 12.10 on vaikuttanut tosi kivalta
<jjo> ainoa vaan, että audacitystä on kadonnut menupalkki jonnekin
<ninnnu> Tietty sinne ei kauheesti sisälly myslikannat jotka onnistuin itse wipettämään päivityksessä
<Myrtti> ninnnu: joo, vois kyllä. Asentelin Nattyn tähän testimielessä ja alkuperäinen suunnitelma oli vetää tasaiseksi ja asentaa puhtaalta uudestaan, mutta sitten menikin päivittelemiseksi, 12.10:n päivityksessä joko jotain paketteja meni väärin tai sitten en vaan osaa.
<gildean> Myrtti: aika hyvin kuitenkin jos pääsit 11.04->12.04 ongelmitta
<gildean> ei tosiaan oo epätavallista että päivitys ei toimi
<Myrtti> joo siis kyllä tää nytkin toimii muutamia lastentauteja lukuunottamatta
<Myrtti> tohon webappsiin en enää lankea
<gildean> mä pistin työkoneelle 12.10 ja cinnamonin, se on ollu varsin toimiva yhistelmä
<jjo> gildean: vaikka päivitys epäonnistuisikin, niin kyllä sen saa aina käsin puukotettua kuntoon
<gildean> jep, vietä päivä puukottaessa ja sitten taas kiroile jossain vaiheessa kun joku puukko rikkookin jonkun toisen asian
<jjo> gildean: ei ole kertaakaan mennyt päivää, saati sitten mitään muuta rikkoutunut
<jjo> ubuntussa on kuitenkin perussetit kokolailla asennettavissa metapaketteina ja jos ne eivät jostain syystä asennu, niin sitten ratkotaan konflikteja
<gildean> joo, mielummin ei ratkota lainkaan vaan pistetään kerralla toimiva paketti
<gildean> turha sitä päivitystä on puolustella, oon tarpeeksi koneita päivittäny ja nähny että n. puolet kerroista jotain menee rikki
<jjo> no, kukin tyylillään
<jjo> ja mulla päivitykset ovat kyllä lähes poikkeuksetta toimineet
<jjo> lähinnä mä jouduin aikoinaan konfliktienratkontaan, kun päivitin dist-upgradella
<jjo> muuten ei ole kyllä päivitys lauennut kotona eikö töissä kuin kerran
<jjo> ja sekin oli päivitys alphaan
#ubuntu-fi 2012-10-30
<Mirv> LTS -> LTS on aina paremmin testattu päivityksienkin osalta, kaikki näkemäni 10.04 LTS 12.04 LTS ovat menneet kivasti (siis toki oletuksella että päivitti vasta kun sitä tarjottiin elokuussa)
<Myrtti> Mirv: joo, itellä jäi aika kakka maku tosta 12.04 -> 12.10 päivityksestä :-(
<Myrtti> eikä toi graafinen LUKS-kikkarekaan tossa uudessa asennuksessakaan oikein vakuuta
<Tm_T> LUKS?
<Myrtti> koko järjestelmän kryptaus
<Myrtti> se mikä ennen toimi vain alternate-levyltä
<Myrtti> ite yritin tehdä kryptatut /, /home ja swap ja muu toimi mutta /homen salasana oli mukama väärin. kun käynnistää USB-tikulla ja mounttaa /homen graafisesta niin salasana kelpaakin
<Myrtti> kokeilin kolmesti ja koko ajan kusee
<Myrtti> luovutin lopulta
<Myrtti> noh, kokeillaan sitten dejadup-restorea UbuntuOnelta
<Tm_T> aa
<crizis> jahas, sit olis ssd tilauksessa, kai pitää taipuu ja asentaa uusiks koko systeemi
<crizis> vielä pitäis heittää noppaa päivittääkö pupuntun 12.10:iin ja windowsin kasiin :P
<Mkaysi> Minun Kubuntuni on vielä 12.04, mutta suosittelen ainakin Windowsin päivittämistä kahdeksaan.
<Echramath> Emmä tiedä, mulla on ollut 95:ksin, eikö se ole paljon pienempi numero se 8?
<Mkaysi> Minun suurin numeroni taisi olla 98SE.
<Mirv> Myrtti: joo no yhä enempi (IMHO) puolvuosijulkaisut on säätämisestä kiinnostuneille ja LTS:t tosikäyttöön - nyt kun 12.04.2 LTS -CD:t tulevat sisältämään 12.10:n hardware-tuen ja niin eespäin, suurin Linux-ongelma korjattu
<ebure> mikä display manger ubuntun 12.04:ssä on?
<ebure> defaulttina
<ninnnu> unity
<inz> lightdm
<ebure> ninnnu: eikö unity ole window manager?
<ninnnu> mjoh
<ebure> saako lightdm:n päälle mukavasti muita wm:iä kuin unityn vai pitääkö minun vaihtaa sekin jos haluan xwm:n, gwm:n tai jonkun muun?
<ebure> siis ihan dpkg-reconfigurella tms. näppärällä jipolla?
<crizis> sinne ne valiggoon tulee kun vaan asentelee..
<ninnnu> niitä päälle liimattavia asioita kustutaan greetereiksi
<ninnnu> ja jos tosiaan haluut unityn tilalle muita niin ne napsuu sitten valikkoon
<ninnnu> valikko on piilossa siinä user/pass-lootan oikeassa kulmassa
<ninnnu> Ei näytön kulmassa, vaan sen ellipsin
<ebure> ninnnu: minkä päälle liimattavia?
<ebure> antaisitko esimerkin greetteristä?
<ninnnu> tai ei se kyl ellipsi ole, mutsiisjoo
<ninnnu> lughtdm on vain taustatärpö. sen päälle tulee sit ui
<ninnnu> jota kutsutaan greeteriksi
<ninnnu> *taustahärpö
<ebure> just...
<ebure> taitaa kahden näytön tuki olla aika hukassa light-dm:ssä. vai?
<ninnnu> toimii mulla
<crizis> ei täällä sattuis olemaan blenderguruja piilossa jolla myös animointi hallussa?
<ebure> ninnnu: joo sain itekki toimimaan kevyen sähläämisen jälkeen
#ubuntu-fi 2012-10-31
<Ya_Yagi> mikseihän nää ubuntun polttoohjelmat lähde tunnistaan dvd-rw levyä johon on jo yhdesti kirjoitettu buntulla ja sitten tyhjätty windowsilla koska buntu ei sitäkään osaa tehdä
<Ya_Yagi> hmmm, jospa udftoolsin asennus auttas, katsotaan
<czr_> hmm. tietaako kukaan saako zabbixin kakkosversiota jarkevasti 12.04:lle? (kaannos ei nyt ole optio, ko koneella ei kaanneta)
<czr_> loysin yhden epavirallisen ppa:n mihin on kerran "joku" kaantanyt "jonkun" 2-version, mut siihen se jäi
<czr_> precisessä 1.8, joka on oleellisesti vanhempi/erilainen.
<crizis> johonkin virtualboxiin 12.04 asennus jossa käännät ja teet ite paketin?-)
<czr_> kuulostaa.. .. en sano mitään. sit joutuu ylläpitämään omia käännöksiä -> ungh
<czr_> kiitos ehdotuksesta! mut en tosiana edes harkinnu tuota tapaa.
<crizis> no, en tiedä onko johonkin satunnaiseen ppa:han luottaminen parempi vaihtoehto
<czr_> ei olekaan, sen takia se ei ole vaihtoehto
<czr_> ja sit zabbix ei itse ylläpidä distropaketteja.
<czr_> niiltä tosin sais valmiin "applicance" vm-imagen. jokainen versio aina uusiksi. mut.
<czr_> ko kone on sellainen mikä ei virtualisoi :-)
<crizis> jos nyt kyseessä on yks softa, niin ei sen ylläpito/päivittely niin iso homma ole
<crizis> v-mäinen kyllä :)
<czr_> jos mun työkuva koostuis vain ylläpidosta niin voisin elää sen kans. mut en tässä elämässä. mut jätän muhimaan jos jollain on tiedossa zabbixin kanssa joku parempi tapa
<crizis> quantalissa tietty olis 2..
<czr_> juup
<crizis> ei varmaan vaihtoehto päivittääkään ja serverin kanssa aika no go
<czr_> ei mielellään :-). eikä jaksais kyl erillistä purkkia asentaa vain quantalia ja yhtä softaa varten
<crizis> joku aataminaikunen prossu serverissä vai miksei voi virtualisoida?
<czr_> liian vähän muistia, liian vanha kone
<crizis> jeb
<czr_> eikä prossussakaan ole mitään rauta virtiä
<crizis> ei olis kvm:llä iso vaiva heittää yhtä quantalipurkkia taustalle :-)
<czr_> no, jos sä tuut tekemään sen ja tarjoat raudan missä kvm on päällä 24/7 ja sopii monitorointialustan pyöritykseen niin otan kyllä vastaan! :-)
<czr_> (joo, en ole ihan tosissani)
<crizis> <pilvipalveluiden mainos tähän väliin> *drummroll*
<czr_> <Windows 8 mainos tähän väliin>. kosto = suloinen
<crizis> pitääkin päivittää siihen kunhan ssd tulee.. :-)
<crizis> tietääpähän sitten mitä vihaa kun näkee oikeasti metron
<czr_> varmaan taas uusia asioita mitä ei aiemmin edes tiennyt et voi vihata
<tale> Jos zabbixia oikeasti tarvitsee, eikö voi hommata jotain halpaa konetta sitä varten jotta saa sen Quantalin ja uuden Zabbixin?
<tale> Virtuaalikoneitakin voi ajaa 24/7, kunhan se hostikone on päällä koko ajan.
<czr_> tale, kyl varmaan vois. mut yritän välttää ylimääräistä tekemistä ja ylläpitoa
<crizis> vielä parempi, yks iso mylly mihin wanhat serverit kvm-virtuaaleina :-)
<czr_> joo. tai puolikas.
<czr_> vm johon laittaa vm:t
<czr_> xibit ois ylpeä
<czr_> ja laitetaan se pilveen myös valmiiksi niin voila. ylläpito vähenee silmissä oikein :-)
<tale> Ostin hiljan 250 eurolla koneen virtuaalikoneiden hostiksi. Ihan hyvin toimii.
<tale> Käytetty palvelinrauta.
<czr_> no, meidän budjetit on jäissä. ei olla ostamassa mitään.
<czr_> eikä toisaalta ole oikein sopivaa tilaakaan missä pitään mitään ylimääräistä
<tale> Ei sitä zabbixiakaan sitten kauheasti tarvita.
<czr_> aika syvällinen analyysin lopputulos, ei tullut mieleenikään!
<crizis> tietty nagios sun muut löytyy precisestä, jos nyt ei välttämättä tarvi just kyseistä softaa
<czr_> löytyy toki. löytyy paljon muutakin softaa mitä voi asentaa.
<czr_> (en erityisesti pidä nagioksesta, eikä se ko raudalla erityisen sutkakkasti tulisi pyörimään, sen verran erilaisissa pöntöissä sitä vuosien varrella ajellut/korjannut)
<czr_> mut. kiitoksia ehdotuksista! en tarvitse uusia.
<avsu> Nyt olen leikkinyt getdebin kanssa ja olen jumissa apt-get:ssa. Se pyytää suorittaa "sudo dpkg --configure -a", mutta kun suorittaa, niin lataa pitkään jotain peliin littyviä paketteja, vaikka getdeb on repoista poistettu. Ei viitsisi odottaa kauan kun jo tunnit odotin sitten sammutin väkisin.
<avsu> Miten saisi aptin unohtamaan nuo paketit?
<avsu> metapaketin poistaminenkin rupeaa lataamaan kovasti roskaa
<avsu> ei siis pysty muuten käyttämään aptia
<kingi89> varmaankin kannattaa tuo dpkg suorittaa ja antaa sen määritellä ne paketit loppuun
<avsu> no jos muutakaan ei pysty tekemään niin joo...
<avsu> täytyy sitten yöksi jättää lataamaan
<kingi89> en kyllä itse lähtis välttämättä sen enempää kikkailemaan, ettei paketit oo lopulta entistä pahemmin solmussa
<avsu> Niin. Ehkä ei kannatakaan
<avsu> mitä ihmettä? Toi peruna lähti itse lataamaan paketteja koneelleni ilman lupaa! Vai mikähän nyt minun kaistan vie?
<avsu> mistä näkisin mikä ohjelma vie netin?
<Echramath> Netstatilla voi arpoa, mutta nykykoneessa se kyllä antaa liikaa rivejä.
<avsu> joo kestää jonkun ajan kun ymmärtää noista riveistä jotain
<avsu> ei ainakaan aptin logista näy mitään
<avsu> cpu on myös 100%
<avsu> täytyy rebootata
<gildean> tais jäädä sille tielle
<avsu> jaa, se oli Boincin vika :D
<ebure> :)
<gildean> heh
<gildean> avaruusviestien kartotus on raskasta puuhaa
<avsu> tai renderfarmi...
<avsu> avaruusviestien kartotus LOL
<avsu> heh, voin kuvitella
<gildean> jeh, jotenkin aina yhistän boincin seti@homeen vaikka tiiän että siihen voi tehä omiakin projekteja
<avsu> joo, on sekin aika mielenkiintoinen projekti!
<heikki_> moi, millä nimellä kutsutaan tota "additional drivers" -ohjelmaa, tarvis käynnistää se terminaalin kautta, kun sitä ei löydy mistään valikoista
<heikki_> tai restricted drivers, mikälie
<Myrtti> jockey jotainjotain
<Myrtti> jockey-gtk vois olla
<heikki_> jännä, ei ollut asennettuna koko ohjelmaa mun ubuntuun
<heikki_> 12.10 just asennettu
<gildean> se taitaa olla poistettu vakiokokoonpanosta
<heikki_> ok, no sitä ei tullut vaikka asensin
<heikki_> milläs sit asennan nykyään noita ajureita? Tarvis wlan ajuri asentaa
<gildean> broadcomi?
<heikki_> joo, BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN
<heikki_> mullon kaikki jo muuten, mut buutissa ei toimi
<heikki_> eli modprobettamalla ite saan sen toimiin
<gildean> heikki_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/wKgSLQ -> WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<heikki_> ja jotenki sotkin ton ethernettikortinki ku se ei pelaa enää
<heikki_> just noita ohjeita seurasin
<heikki_> sitä kohtaa jossa sanotaan että without internet
<gildean> asensitko ton firmware-b43-installer
<gildean> muistaakseni sen pitäs hoitaa kaikki tarpeellinen
<heikki_> asensin
<heikki_> ai, en näköjää sori
<heikki_> katotaas jos pelittäis ny
<gildean> pitiköhän se vielä erikseen ajaa, vai ajoko se ittensä automaagisesti asennuksessa
<gildean> ei voi muistaa
<heikki_> ajo se jotaki
<heikki_> purki vaikka mitä, mutta boottasin ja netti ei toimi edelleenkään. toi nettitäppi tossa (oon siis MATE:ssa) sanoo vaan että no interfaces
<heikki_> mut sit voin taas ajaa modprobe b43 niin toimii heti
<heikki_> lisäänks mä sen tonne /etc/modules
<heikki_> jees, se tepsi
<heikki_> mut miten saan langallisen netin toimiin? Se toimi aluks
<heikki_> aha, blacklisted ajuri
<heikki_> aika hassua että se blacklistaa ton langallisen netin ajurin kun asennan langattoman ajurin
<heikki_> jooh, toimaa! :)
 * heikki_ = onnellinen
<heikki_>  
<heikki_> topic taas jäljessä
<heikki_> 12.10 on jo julkaistu
<heikki_> =X
<heikki_> oon ihan tyhmä, meinasin quitata, mut en osaakaan. //quit tekee sen jos et hoksannu joo
<heikki_> oho
#ubuntu-fi 2012-11-01
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-fi to: Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS & Ubuntu 12.10 http://www.ubuntu-fi.org/ , esittely http://is.gd/vcbPA7 | http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | http://fi.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ubuntu_tutuksi | höpinöintiä #ubuntu-fi-offtopic | English channel for the Finnish LoCo: #ubuntu-fi-en | ubuntu-fi-WWW-bugiraportit https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-fi-www
<elias_a> Oho - ihmeiden aika ei ole ohi!
<elias_a> Topic vaihtui! :D
<Mirv> magic :P
<Hukka^> jep
#ubuntu-fi 2012-11-02
<Ondalf> hei yömyöhäset. mitä suosittelisitte tiedostojärjestelmäksi tiedostosäilölevyille? oon vähän ymmälläni, pitäskö valita ext3, ext4 vaiko xfs
<elias_a> Ondalf: Ota ext4 jos sulla on tavallinen pyörivä kiintolevy.
<elias_a> Ondalf: Niin ja huomenta vain! Perheelliset ihmiset nousevat ylös tähän aikaan :P
<Ondalf> elias_a: huomenta huomenta. oon vielä hieman skeptinen tuon ext4 suhteen, mutta kaippa se saapi ajaa asiansa tämän kerran. pitänee alkaa vaan raivaan tilaa, että pystyy tekeen ees jotenki ntfs -> ext muutoksen (eli formatin kautta tottakai)
<elias_a> Ondalf: Ei siinä mitään ongelmaa ole.
<Ondalf> 3.5 ja 3.7 kerneleiden kanssa vain pientä datacorruptiota...
<elias_a> Ondalf: Ja Ext4 on ainakin mulla ollut ihan täysin vakaa ja luotettava myös levyrikkotilanteissa.
<elias_a> Yhtään dataa ei ole tarvinnut palauttaa backupeilta.
<Ondalf> jokos tää "uusin" LTS osaapi tehdä partitiot 4k mukaan? vai pitääkö alkaa laskuhommiin asennusvaiheessa?
<elias_a> Mitäs tarkoitat?
<elias_a> Klusterikokoa?
<Ondalf> vaiko sektorikoko, jompsin kumpsin
<elias_a> No osaa, mutta sinne saattaa jäädä jotain pieniä käyttämättömiä paloja jos sillä GUI:lla säätää niitä kokoja.
<elias_a> Tee kuitenkin erillinen /home kuten kunnon haxorin kuuluukin tehdä :P
<Ondalf> saatan tehäkkin näin...
<Ondalf> LVM:ää en taida ottaa häiritsemään tuota alignmenttia (vai liekkö siihenkin helpot komennot heivata partitio alkaan oikeesta kohasta)
<elias_a> tuohon LVM:ään en ota kantaa mutta se erillinen /home kyllä helpottaa elämää huomattavasti jos käy käpy.
<elias_a> Myös päivittäminen on yksinkertaisempaa kun järjestelmän voi vain jyrätä.
<Ondalf> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTIxNDQ tuo lähinnä tuon ext4 kanssa häiritsee
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/0arP0u -> [Phoronix] EXT4 Data Corruption Bug Hits Stable Linux Kernels
<elias_a> En osaa sanoa onko tuo jo upattu korjauksena.
<Ondalf> niin... ei se ainakaan pahitteeksi olis... :P
<Hukka^> huomenta
<czr_> Ondalf, LVM kayttaa allokointiin antamaasi kokoa. muistaakseni oli suht iso oletuksenakin (pari megaa)
<czr_> olen suht varma et ne on kaikki "tasattu" (aligned)
<czr_> jos PV:t luo partitioiden paalle, niin se tasaus tulee sielta
<czr_> jos taas raakana lohkolaitteelle niin ne on tasattu automaattisesti (pitais olla)
<tale> Ondalf: Tuota mainitsemaasi vikaa ei tainnut ehtiä olemaan minkään Linux-jakelun käyttämässä kernelissä.
<ath> Onko joku tarkistanut Ubuntun?
<czr_> 12.04 on safe ainakin
<czr_> kayttaa vanhempaa sarjaa
<czr_> ellei ubuntussa ole backportattu tuota bugia erikseen
<czr_> mut niin harvoin tulee backportteja etten jaksa uskoa
<ath> Tietenkin, mutta 12.10 on olemassa.
<czr_> on olemassa montakin versiota. mut olen tarkistanut itse vain 12.04:n
<Hukka^> mikä versio kernelista on nyt?
<tale> Hukka^: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/kernel/linux-image-3.2.0-32-generic
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/fWgfaY -> Ubuntu -- Details of package linux-image-3.2.0-32-generic in precise
<Hukka^> tale, kiitos :)
<urkki> Miten libreofficella saa sisällysluetteloon päänumerot ja alanumerot, nyt näyttää vaan oikein mutta puuttuu numerot pääluvuista ja alaluvuista
<elias_a> urkki: En oikein ymmärrä kysymystäsi. Ilmeisesti tiukka paikka ja valmista pitäisi saada. Olisiko ruudunkaappaus paikallaan?
<urkki> Ok, hiukkasen tiukka paikka kun pitää tutkimussuunnitelma palauttaa loppuiltapäivään mennessä, ruutukaappaus tulossa
<urkki> http://s6.postimage.org/kcm601kld/Screenshot_from_2012_11_02_14_12_15.png
<urkki> Toi ei vaan näytä vielä oikealta
<crizis> mikäs tossa väärin
<elias_a> urkki: Niin tarkoitatko sitä, että numerointi puuttuu?
<urkki> Joo numerointi puuttuu
<elias_a> Tuo sisällysluettelohan tehdään suoraan niistä otsikoista ja alaotsikoista.
<elias_a> urkki: Ok. Odotas hetki.
<elias_a> urkki: Haepas tuolta Oikeusministeriön OpenOffice-opas "Kysymysten ja vastausten käsikirja".
<elias_a> http://www.openoffice.org/fi/dokumentaatio.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/vVpgSe -> Suomenkielinen OpenOffice.org
<elias_a> Hakusana "numerointi".
<elias_a> Pistä niihin otsikoihin ja alaotsikoihin automaattinen numerointi päälle niin homma hoituu.
<urkki> Ok, kokeillaas
<elias_a> urkki: Kerro sitten miten kävi.
<urkki> Oukei
<elias_a> urkki: No. Miten kävi?
<urkki> Keskityin sisällön tuottamiseen kun tuli inspis, 423 sanaa on jo kasassa ja 3500 pitäis saada rikki tossa about klo 18 mennessä... Mutta I'll get there
<elias_a> urkki: Saitko sitä numerointia kuntoon vai et?
<urkki> En vielä, on niin kova inspis kirjottaa että nyt pitää kirjottaa, kohtapuoliin keskityn numerointiin
<elias_a> urkki: Ok. Mun vain pitää tästä feidata kohta. Siksi kysyin.
<urkki> Ah, ok, heittelen vaikka privaa tai jotenkin jos mahd
<elias_a> urkki: Ei kun pointti on se, että kun huomenna on kaupat kiinni, poistun kohta linjoilta kokonaan. Jos haluat kysyä jotain, aikaa on 15 min. :)
<urkki> Hehee, ok. Kirjotan äkkiä ton yhden jutun ja ryhdyn säätämään
<urkki> Äh, ei nyt onnaa kun on toi kirjotusvaihe päällä. Tänks anyway tosta linkistä, enköhän mä jonkinmoiseen lopputulokseen pääse
<elias_a> urkki: Ok. Hyvää viikonloppua!
<urkki> Jeah, sammapådei!
<tale> urkki: Kai olet tehnyt kirjoitelman otsikot merkkamalla ne otsikoiksi?
<urkki> Joo, heading 1 pääotsikoks ja heading 2 alaotsikoksi
<anger> Hnnhg... Sammon verkkopankki taas...
<anger> Haha, ohjeista kanssa löytyy tuki firefox 1.5:lle ja 2:lle
<anger> Miltähän vuosisadalta noikin versiot oli?
<Hukka^> :P
<anger> Joskus toi sampopankki mun mielestä toimi kyllä icedtea/chrome yhdistelmällä
<anger> No joo, toisaalta onko tämä nyt vaan käyttäjän tyhmyyttä jos toi pankki ei toimi ipadilla eikä linux-pc:llä
<anger> Oikea ratkaisu voisi paremminkin olla pankin vaihto toimivaan...
<n1ko> no voi sanoa suoraan että ei mobiililaitteilla
<n1ko> linux ei ketää kiinnosta, mutta mobiili kyllä
<n1ko> eikä tuokaan ongelma jos on laadukas mobiiliappi, mikä sampolla ainaki jossai vaihees oli
<anger> Kai niillä on ihan ok toi iPadin appi, jos sen vaan osaa käydä päivittämässä ajantasaiseksi?
<tale> Sampopankki toimii Ubuntussa, kun on Oraclen Java.
<SipuliSopuli> OP <3
<Kilpuri> http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Oma_pankkiromppu
<Kilpuri> http://sektori.com/uutinen/v%C3%A4lt%C3%A4-nettipankkien-k%C3%A4ytt%C3%B6%C3%A4-windowsilla/9032/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/NWa8UB -> Vältä nettipankkien käyttöä Windowsilla
<anger> OP on kyllä toiminut hyvin
<anger> Samoin Nordea
<Kilpuri> No minulla on tili Nordeassa. Mutta minulla on kyllä toinenkin tili ja se on Sammossa. En saanut tota pankkiromppua toimimaan, mutta vika oli minussa. (viitseliäisyys loppui kesken jotenkin.)
<anger> Mites muuten toi Oraclen java, sille ei taida nykyään olla enää mitään muuta asennuskeinoa kuin aina latailla webistä uusin versio?
<Kilpuri> Minä en ainakaan ole kuullut, mutta mikä se "muu vaihtoehto" olisi? Sehän päivittyy jatkuvasti ja siinä on reikiä jatkuvasti.
<Kilpuri> Kai minä sen tilin pidän siellä Sammossa, mutta en minä siellä hoida oikein mitään raha-asioita. Vituttaa koko touhu. En minä pitkään ole käyttänyt Ubuntua, eikä toi ole Linuxin vika, että Sampo vaatii jonkun kolmannen osapuolen kilkkeitä.
<tale> anger: Siitä on PPA, josta tulee asennin, joka noutaa ja asentaa sen uusimman version.
<tale> anger: Eli käytännössä se päivittyy yhtä helposti kuin jos Ubuntu saisi jakaa sitä suoraan.
<tale> http://linux.fi/wiki/Java_Ubuntussa#Oracle_Java_7
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/OMBvU0 -> Java Ubuntussa – Linux.fi
<anger> Ok
<anger> Eri asia tietenkin sitten haluaako tota käyttää...
<tale> Tossa sivulla väitetään toi java ei toimi Sampopankissa.
<anger> Tai javaa ylipäätään
<tale> Mutta tästä http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html asennettu Oraclen Java 7 on kokeiltu toimivaksi Sampopankin verkkopankissa.
<tale> Jos on tili sampopankissa, eikä tykkää mobiiliversiosta, pitää olla java jotta verkkopankkia voi käyttää.
<tale> Minä lopetin tilini Sampopankissa kun Danske osti sen ja huomasin verkkopankki lakkasi toimimasta.
<anger> No tota minäkin kyllä suosittelin
<Kilpuri> No ei sitä mobiiliversiota voi käyttää, jonkun yksittäisen laskun voi maksaa, mutta ei siinä toimi oikein mikään muu.
<anger> Porukat siis ihmettelivät kun eivät saa laskujaan maksettua
<anger> Miettivät jo että pitääkö ostaa vielä winkkariläppäri jotta pääsevät pankkiin
<Hukka^> op:lla on hyvä verkkopankki
<Kilpuri> Minulla on semmoinen ongelma (voisi olla), että pitäisi katsella muutaman firman tilejä ja eiköhän niistä joku ole sampopankissa.
<tale> Tuo ppa:webupd8team/java tekee toimivan javan Sampopankille, eli sen takia ei tarvitse winhotukseen vaihtaa. Pankin vaihto on sitten eri asia.
<anger> Oikeasti, jos niillä on jo iPadi ja linux-pc jolla ei pääse tonne pankkiin, niin montako laitetta ne meinaa vielä hankkia pelkästään pankkiasioinnin takia? :)
<Kilpuri> Oikeastaan voi miettiä, että minkä takia toi on alunperin tehty tollein. Nyt sitä ei jaksa enää miettiä, kun tanskalaiset päättävät tosta.
<Kilpuri> Kaveri oli tekemässä Essolle jotain järjestelmää jossa yhtenäistivät eurooppalaisia juttuja.
<Kilpuri> Tämä kaveri oli vahvasti sitä mieltä, että hyvähän se on yhtenäistää, mutta suomessa oli alun perin parempi, kuin tämä mihin siirtyivät
<anger> Noinhan toi useasti on
<anger> Yksittäiset asiat voivat olla parempia
<anger> Tai jopa aika monikin juttu voi olla paremmin
<anger> Plus että kun tekee massiivisia muutoksia yhtenäistämisessä, niin hommat on totaalisen sekaisin joka tapauksessa vähän aikaa
<dubac0_> Hi, what's my finnish like? http://soundcloud.com/sara-griffin-1/an-attempt-at-finnish-s
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/kaVSBK -> an attempt  at finnish :S by Sara Griffin 3 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
<ninnnu> Quite random set of words
<ninnnu> I'm not exactly sure what you tried to say after "hyvää päivää" (your ä needs more work, but ö sounded good, at least in "insinööri"). And "yksi" is failing a bit, too.
<ninnnu> "yksi" is fun word. Finnish military used it during the Winter War as a password. Finns say it right, obviously, Russians don't.
<ninnnu> Also, re: ä, "ehkä" is okay, too. But the word after it doesn't sound Finnish.
<dubac0_> tack / kiitos ninnu
#ubuntu-fi 2012-11-03
<AirMan> onko mozilla aina ollut yhtä nirso pienille ja isoille kirjaimille?
<AirMan> tuossa yritin ladata kuvia valokuvapalveluun, mutta kansio näyttää tyhjältä. selain/sivusto haluaisi .jpg ja .jpeg tiedostoja, mutta kamera on tallentanut kuvat .JPG päätteellä.
<torde> size does matter
<tale> AirMan: Unix ja Linux on aina ollut tiedostojen nimissä tarkka isoista ja pienistä kirjaimista.
<Echramath> Periaatteessa kyllä luulisi, että se on filtteri ei olisi case-sensitiivinen.
<Echramath> Siis että vaikka foo.jpg ja foo.JPG on eri tiedosto, molemmat tunnistettaisiin kuviksi.
<n1ko> ei oo tollasta tullut firefoxissa vastaan
<n1ko> bugilta haiskahtaa jos tosiaan näin
<czr> ehkä ongelma on jossain muualla kuin file-selection dialogissa
<czr> ehkä ongelma on web-palvelun puolella. itse en ainakaan tuosta saanut selvää et missä kohtaa se ongelma on
<Finnish> Onko näin että applen install.dmg pitää ensin kääntää ISO-muotoon ja sit polttaa vasta DVD:lle?
<tale> Fibubot: Jos se ei ole valmiiksi CD-image, niin luultavasti pitää. tuo .dmg ei kuulosta CD-imagelta.
<Mkaysi> .dmg on jonkinlainen levykuvatiedosto ja se pitäisi pystyä polttamaan suoraan yhtä hyvin kuin .iso
<Mkaysi> Olettaen, että on Macilla.
<torde> mitenkäs nykyään asennetaan oraclen javan jdk=?
<torde> -=
<Kilpuri> Torde
<Kilpuri> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<Kilpuri> torde:  eilen oli juttua javasta ja javasta. Tossa linkissä oli kuulemma se millä pääsee sampopankkiin. Itse en ole kokeillut.
<n1ko> tuo tosin on jre,ei jdk
<n1ko> eiku kas, on tuo
<n1ko> sekotan johonkin toiseen tollaseen mitä jsut kahtelin
<torde> Kilpuri: joo, jre oli jo kunnossa, mutta jdk tuli nyt uutena tänään :)
<Finnish_> En saa tehtyä tota dmg-tiedostoa img-muottiin. Mikähän se oli se winen kautta pyöräytettävä juttu, joskus oon sillä onnistunu tekemään mutta siitä on aikaa, ei muista
<Finnish_> Hmm, ei se ollukaan winen kautta vaan joku semmonen köpösemmällä GUIlla varustettu ubuntun ohjelma
<tale> Finnish_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786185
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Kmni9o -> [ubuntu] [SOLVED] DMG to iso converter - Ubuntu Forums
<tale> Finnish_: Google löysi tuommoisen.
<Finnish_> Katoin jo ton, ei onnistu dmg2:lla
<Finnish_> Heittää erroria. file kertoo tommosta: InstallESD.dmg: xar archive - version 1
<Finnish_> Hitsi kun en muista sitä köpömmällä GUIlla varustettua hommaa, sillä onnistu aikoinaan
<Finnish_> http://www.acooke.org/cute/ShoddyMacs0.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/RsDHvD -> Andrew Cooke: C[omp]ute
<Finnish_> Ton mukaan sen vois xarilla purkaa, mitenkähän tota käytetään tota xaria
<Finnish_> Sain ton xarin asennettua
<Finnish_> Mitenkähän tota käytetään, tossa käyttöohjeet: http://pastebin.com/LBg6gxTk
<Echramath> xar -haluttuoptio -f filename
<Finnish_> Yeah, xar -xf teki oikeat tepposet
<Echramath> tar tarvitsee sen -file valitsimen kai siksi, että se on tehty nauhoille ja tuossa on samantyyppinen syntaksi.
<Finnish_> No nyt toi img on 4,8gb ja ei oo kuin single sided dvd-plättyjä... Douh!
<Echramath> Mitä siellä on?
<Finnish_> Mountain Lionin asennus
<Echramath> Aa, meinasin sanoa, että imaget voi aina mountata, mutta asennusmedia fyysiseen koneeseen, onnistuukos se jo?
#ubuntu-fi 2012-11-04
<n1ko> onkos joku ostellut wlan-dongleja lähiaikoina, mielipiteitä rtl8192 vs rt2780sta?
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Xournal
<woltage> n1ko: ei oo kyl hetkeen.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-10-28
<Echramath> Päivän user error: luultiin että bugaa kun kone ei mene talviaikaan.
<Echramath> Vastaus: joku oli vääntänyt sen Kaliningradin aikaan.
<Iltsu> Kohtuu sekavaa settii tääl
#ubuntu-fi 2013-10-29
<pesasa> Onkos täällä kellään muulla Thunderbirdin Lightning-kalenteri hajonnut?
<jjo> onko siihen tullut nyt jotain päivitystä?
<jjo> mulla ainakin toimii tuossa, mut tähän ei ole laitettu päivityksiä näköjään 18 päivään
<pesasa> Thunderbird on versiota 24.0
<pesasa> Lightning se 2.6.1, joka Mozillan sivuilta tulee.
<pesasa> Kalenterin kun ottaa esille, niin sitä ei pysty editoimaan ollenkaan.
<pesasa> Eikä se mitään sisältöäkään taida näyttää.
<pesasa> Ja error-konsoliin (ctrl+shift+j) tulee "TypeError: Components.classes[cid] is undefined"
<pesasa> Ja valittaa jotain chrome manifestista.
<pesasa> Hmm... Voisko tossa nyt olla joku konflikti Ubuntun repossa tarjolla olleen lightningin ja Mozillan sivuilta asentuneen välillä.
<jjo> jaa niin, mä olen tosiaan asentanut lightningin ubuntun repoista ja käyttänyt sitä
<pesasa> Täytyy kokeilla sitäkin.
<pesasa> Ongelman ydin ehkä tuossa: Failed to load native module at path '/home/pesasa/.thunderbird/4f87jfxq.default/extensions/{e2fda1a4-762b-4020-b5ad-a41df1933103}/components/Linux_x86-gcc3/libcalbasecomps.so': (80004005) /usr/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so: version `xul24.0.1' not found (required by /home/pesasa/.thunderbird/4f87jfxq.default/extensions/{e2fda1a4-762b-4020-b5ad-a41df1933103}/components/Linux_x86-gcc3/libcalbasecomps.so)
<pesasa> Noniin, nyt rupesi Lightning toimimaan, kun vaihtoi Ubuntun repoista tulevaan versioon.
<pesasa> Kiitos. :-)
<tale> pesasa: Miksi lainkaan asensit muualta ohjelmaa, jos sen sai Ubuntun repostakin?
<elias_a> tale: No esim. siksi, että TB hakee sen automaagisesti muualta kuin Ubuntun repoista.
<tale> Ahaa, se on niinku lisäosat Firefoxissa? Niitäkin se asentaa mistä lie, vaikka jotkin lisäosat olisi asennuspakettina.
<pesasa> No itse asiassa ensin luulin, että se olisi ollut Ubuntun repoista, mutta luultavasti olikin toisella koneella.
<jaywink> pesasa, tässä syy lightning kalenterin hajoamiseen: https://blog.mozilla.org/calendar/2013/10/dont-upgrade-to-thunderbird-24-0-1-yet/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/673iNG -> Using Lightning 2.6 on Linux? Don’t upgrade to Thunderbird 24.0.1…yet! | Mozilla Calendar Project Blog
<pesasa> Näköjään.
<elias_a> jaywink: Kiitos!
<awallin> onko joku ratkaissut yleisellä tavalla tuon "missing global-menu" ongelman joka tuli 13.10 myötä?
<awallin> hmm http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19452969/menu-in-eclipse-does-not-work-ubuntu-13-10
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ngxpmt -> Menu in Eclipse does not work, ubuntu 13.10 - Stack Overflow
<Kihokki> Hojo! Tuli ongelmia, asensin gnome-session-fallbackin ubuntu 13.10 ja nyt ei voi vaihtaa ikkunoita alt+tabilla, tätä en saa toimimaan vaikka asensin compiz config managerin
<Kihokki> toinen juttu on, että päävalikon "Muut" kansio sisältää kaksoiskappaleen jokaisen ohjelman käynnistimestä
<jjo> mistä sä sen oikein asensit?
<jjo> eikö toi fallback poistunut jo aikoja sitten?
<Kihokki> ihan tuo oli virallisissa ohjelmalähteissä, pari tuntia sitten tein tuoreen asennuksen ja en tykännyt unitystä
<jjo> erikoista. mun mielestä fallback sessionia ei ollut enää 13.04:ssakaan
<jjo> jaa, kyllä se näköjään siellä on, versiota 3.6.2
<jjo> eli kaksi pykälää vanhasta gnomesta
<jjo> ja universen puolelta, eli ei mitään tukea ubuntun puolelta eikä varsinkaan tukea gnomen puolelta
<jjo> no joo, valitettavasti en osaa auttaa, pelkästään ihmetellä :)
<jjo> itse siirryin käyttämään cinnamonia, joka vaatii vähän konffausta, mutta on kuin gnome2, paitsi parempi
<jjo> sekin tosin ppa:sta eikä ubuntun paketeista
<Kihokki> No, koitan tutustua unityyn jos tuo olisi tuosta keventynyt
<Kihokki> Skypen kanssa sitten oli myös ongelmia, kaikki äänet mitä Skype koittaa antaa ulos ovat pelkkää rätinää
<Kihokki> Jaha, taitaakin johtua siitä etten ottanut canonin reposta tuota skypeä
<Kihokki> katsotaas mitä saan aikaan
<Kihokki> maagisesti sekin toimii, canonin lähteet pitäisi olla oletuksena käytössä
#ubuntu-fi 2013-10-30
<Tehdastehdas> Ubuntu 13.10, Acer Aspire One ZG5 A150. Yhtäkkiä verkko lakkasi toimimasta käytännössä, sekä wlan että ethernet, kaikilla käyttäjillä, eikä tokene edes virran katkaisulla. Ifconfig näyttää ip-osoitteen saadun kumpaakin reittiä, mutta se ei ole se mikä pitäisi olla, vaan ensin löytyneessä 192.168.0.100 ja toisessa 192.168.0.100 .
<Tehdastehdas> *.101
<Tehdastehdas> Kuvake yläpalkissa näyttää tekevän kaiken oikein, ja näkee naapurien wlanit normaalisti
<puhuri> ettei verkkoon ole ilmestynyt ylimmäräistä DHCP-palvelinta?
<puhuri> esim. yhteyden jako päällä (tosin ubuntussa se taitaa käyttää oletuksena jotain 10.x.y.0/24 verkkoa)
<Tehdastehdas> En täysin ymmärtänyt, mutta tämä kone on samassa reitittimessä ja toimii
<puhuri> koneeta voi selvittää tarkistamalla DHCP-palvelimen osoitteen grep DHCPACK /var/log/syslog
<puhuri> Oct 30 09:04:59 ubuntu dhclient: DHCPACK of 192.168.0.100 from 192.168.0.1
<puhuri> ja sitten arp 192.168.0.1
<puhuri> jolloin HWaddress-kohdasta löytyy laiteosoite - sitä sitten verrata koneiden / reitittimien pohjiin
<puhuri> tuo siis siinä koneesas, joka ei pysty liikennöimään
<puhuri> (tuossa yhteyden jaossa pitäisi olla toiminto, että ensin koettaisi saada osoitteen DHCP:llä ennen DHCP-palvelimen käynnistämistä ja jos saa niin sitten antaa käyttäjälle virheilmoitus)
<Tehdastehdas> Kaksi riviä, Iface: eth0 ja wlan ; Address: dir-600 ; HWtype ether ; HWaddress: sama kummassakin ; Flags: C ; Mask: tyhjä
<Tehdastehdas> mites se eth0:kin liittyy jotenkin wlan-purkkiin (dlink dir-600)
<Tehdastehdas> sammutin dir-600:n, niin wlan katosi odotetusti, ja eth0:n kentässä Address on nyt 192.168.0.1 , muu on samaa
<Tehdastehdas> kenttä HWaddress muuttui -> (incomplete) ; HWtype: tyhjä ; Flags: tyhjä
<Tehdastehdas> eth0 lähti toimimaan kun käynnistin koneen uudelleen wlan-purkin ollessa sammuksissa?
<Tehdastehdas> wlan-purkki estää eth0:n toiminnan jotenkin?
<puhuri> wlan-purkissa on varmaan dhcp-palvelin päällä - onko se aikaisemmin toiminut ilman häiriöitä? Tai mahdollisesti portti vaihtunut, tai laite resetoitu?
<puhuri> yleensä noissa on NAT ja dhcp-palvelin oletuksena, jolloin lankaverkkon liitettäessä pitää kytkeä WAN-porttiin (uplink)
<puhuri> tai sitten vaihtaa se siltaavaan tilaan ja sammuttaa dhcp-palvelin
<puhuri> tuossa dir-600:ssa se uplink on tietysti "Internet"
<Tehdastehdas> Siirsin kaapelimodeemista tulevan johdon wlan-purkin liittimestä "lan" liittimeen "internet", ja lähti toimimaan. Jotenkin se vain oli toiminut tähän asti "lan":ssakin. Oliko tämä dhcp-ristiriita?
<inz> mahdollista joo, jos oot sattumalta aikasemmin saanu "intternetin" dhcp:ltä osotteen
<inz> ja nyt sattukin tuleen reitittimeltä
<Tehdastehdas> kiitos avusta
#ubuntu-fi 2013-11-01
<tjp> qlist
<tjp> ...
<Tm_T> hieman offtopic mutta olipa töissä viikon ajan tet-harjoittelija joka paljastui ubuntu suomen käännöstiimin jäseneksi
<Kilpuri> hyvä
<Kilpuri> Mille kielelle hän käänsi suomenkieltä?
<tale> Tm_T: Toivottavasti hän huomasi työelämän sen verran luotaantyöntäväksi, että jättää sen ja keskittyy käännöstiimissä tehtävään työhön.
<Tm_T> tale: aww (:
<Tm_T> yläasteikäisestä kuitenkin kyse
<Tm_T> jos menis menneen kuukauden rasitteet nukkumaan pois ->
<JasonMKHC> Morostus
<JasonMKHC> Onko täällä ketään hereillä ku osais iha snadisti neuvoa ubuntunyyppää?
<JasonMKHC> Pitäs keksiä miten pääsee Quakenet serverille..
<JasonMKHC> Xchat gnome & Ubuntu 12.04
<JasonMKHC> Nou hätä. Onnistuin. :)
#ubuntu-fi 2013-11-02
<Iltsu> :D
<shanttu> ärsyttävä ongelma: usb-tikku on toisessa koneessa read-only (13.04), toisessa read-write (12.04)
<shanttu> kokeilin muuttaa asetuksia guin kanssa (sudo nautilus) muttei saa muutettua
<Juunas> Mikä tiedostojärjestelmä siul on käytössä siinä?
<Echramat1> Onko muuten edelleenkään fattia fiksumpaa usb-tikkusysteemiä, mille voisi pakottaa, ettei ole oikeuksia?
<shanttu> fat32. hmm nyt huomasin että on mountattu roottina mitäh.
<Sysi> exfat on jees, vaikka linux-tuki on aika tuore
<shanttu> ei siis olekaan roottina, sekoilin
<shanttu> ärsyttää kun tyttöystävä haluaa jostain ihmeen syystä tuota tikkua käyttää tärkeille tiedostoille. sitten saa säätää
<Echramat1> Äh, proprietary and patent pending.
<Juunas> shanttu, onko muuten siinä koneessa jossa on 13.04 niin ssd-kiintolevy? miulla oli muinoin ongelmia samsungin ssd:n ja muistitikun kanssa ongelmia... (en oo kyllä vieläkään saanu toiminaan) :D
<shanttu> Juunas, eipä ole. Voiko olla vaikutusta että sisäisen kovon "self-test failed"?
<pesasa> Miten kummassa ssd tohon vaikuttaisi?
<shanttu> sanottakoon vielä tuosta ongelmasta, että toimi aikaisemmin ihan normaalisti.
<hahlo> mites yle-dl oikeaoppisesti asennetaan 13.10:n?
<hahlo> joku hekkup launchpad repo lienee alhaalla
<pesasa> shanttu: Mä epäilen syylliseksi lähinnä just tommosia 'sudo nautilus'-tyyppisiä yrityksiä. Kun silloin ollaan tekemässä juttuja root:ina moukarilla (Nautilus). Sitten kun jää jotain tiedostoja/hakemistoja ikävästi rootin omistukseen, niin sitten ei tavallisella kuolevaisella olekaan niihin oikeuksia.
<Echramat1> Oliko se gksudo firefox mikä aiheutti ainakin jossain vaiheessa tajuttoman hämmingin?
<shanttu> pesasa, ymmärrän argumentin, mutta tyttöystävä tosiaan käyttänyt tuota ihan userina vaan.
<hahlo> mikä puuttuu kun yle-dl herjaa: "ImportError: No module named Crypto.Cipher" ?
<zacura> hahlo: villi veikkaus että python-pycryptopp
<tale> Mun mielestä se on python-crypto
<tale> Siinä tulee tiedosto /usr/share/pyshared/Crypto/Cipher
<zacura> se varmaan on oikee
<zacura> muistelin että python paketin nimi on pycrypto ja tuo oli eka joka löyty haulla :)
<tale> zacura: Tuossa on jotain pakettien nimien muuttumista, aikaisemmin yle-dl README kertoi oikein pakettien nimet. Nyt ne jostain syystä lienee vaihtanut nimiä.
<zacura> joo, siitä on niin kauan ku oon ton viimeks asentanu niin en muista enää
<Nakkel> http://www.muktware.com/2013/10/ubuntus-mark-shuttleworth-wins-austrias-big-brother-award/15265
<Nakkel> heh
#ubuntu-fi 2013-11-03
<Echramat1> Äh, yritin avata linkin sähköpostista ja http://ech.kapsi.fi/temp/dmesg.txt
<Echramat1> Ilmeni myös koneen täydellinen jähmettyminen pariksi minuutiksi.
<pesasa> Onkos jollain muulla (kde-)Telepathy tai joku muu IM-sovellus alkanut ruikuttaa talk.google.com:n sertifikaatista?
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Vapaat_pelit
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/j06Qd6 -> 3x45 Vapaat pelit - Viikon VALO #149 | Viikon VALO
<shanttu> apportista oli kerrankin hyötyä: osasi avata selaimeen launchpadin sivun kyseisestä bugista
<JasonMKHC> Ideoita miten saada netflix toimimaa paremmin? Netflix desktop ladattu ja pyörii joo mut pätkii pahasti.
<JasonMKHC> 12.04
<Sysi> uutta rautaa alle, mutta sekää ei takaa mitää
<JasonMKHC> :/
<JasonMKHC> Ei ny jaksais läppäriin laittaa tämän takia rahaa
<JasonMKHC> win7 pyöri netflix nätisti. Mikään muu sit ei melkei toiminukkaan..
<Sysi> jos et hoksannu vielä, käännä HD pois päältä
<JasonMKHC> eipä auttanu
<Echramat1> Noissa videojutuissa usein ikävästi huomaa, että mplayer saa vielä pari puuttuvaa framea lisää.
<Sysi> windows toimii paljo paremmin reinstallin jälkeen
<JasonMKHC> Kyllä sitä wintoosaa asentelin uusiksi aika ajoin, mut ei vaan toimi winukat mulla. Ei arvosta.
<mjr> netflix nyt vaan ei tue, ja tuollaiset epävirallisvirivirit on toimineet ihmisillä vaihtelevasti
<JasonMKHC> Eipä se sit vaan toimi. Tosin oon melkei kaikki katottavat kattonu jo.
<Nakkel> Se vaatii helvetisti rossua
<Nakkel> Mun quad xeoni huutaa leipää jos tunkkaan netflixiä sille
<Nakkel> Siks oon rajottanu sen lähinnä siihen että selaan mitä löytyy ja pleikkarilla/tabletilla sit katsoo
<Nakkel> Mut toivoa on. Flixi on kovasti jutustellu liikkuvansa HTML5:n suuntaan.
<Nakkel> Ja droppaa hopeavalon.
<mjr> Liikkuu drm-cripplatun html5:n suuntaan. No, kai se on mahdollista että ne jaksaa tehdä drm-plugarin linuxille, ja että jokin selainkin rupeaa tukemaan. :/
<Echramat1> Liekö siellä olisi kuin bulgarialaisia luontodokumentteja (ei eufemismi) jos ei drm:ää ole.
<mjr> *shrug*
<mjr> se nyt on myyjien ongelma että haluavat tehdä asioista vaikeeta
#ubuntu-fi 2014-10-27
<Tm_T> jahas, minulla on näemmä intelin i915 ajurin kanssa ongelmia uusimmassa Ubuntussa
<Tm_T> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1384342 && https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=64431
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1384342 in linux (Ubuntu) "kernel messages intel_crtc_wait_for_pending_flips correlate to compiz hang" [High,Confirmed]
<lubotu3> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 64431 in Video(DRI - Intel) "[ivy bridge] intel_crtc_wait_for_pending_flips crash" [Normal,Needinfo]
#ubuntu-fi 2014-10-28
<Mirv> no niin, 14.04 LTS:ään vihdoin vähän paremmin toimiva pitivi. pitäisi tulla ladattavaksi heti kun mirrorit on päivittyneet.
<tale> Onko Unity-käyttöliittymässä lainkaan sovellusta ottamaan kuvakaappaus? Eli ainoa konsti on näppäin Print scrn?
<jjo> tale: eikö se käynnistä sen sovelluksen?
<jjo> tai siis millaista sovellusta sä oikein kaipaat?
<tale> jjo: Sovellusta joka ottaa kuvakaappauksen.
<LucaB> no käynnistyykö semmonen ohjelma kun sä painat print screen?
<tale> LucaB: En tiedä. Käynnistyykö sinulla Unityssä?
<LucaB> en käytä unityä
<tale> LucaB: Minkä niminen se sovellus on, jotta sen vois käynnistää valikosta?
<jjo> miksi se pitäisi käynnistää valikosta? siis mikä tässä on ongelma?
<tale> Olkoon, olis ollu parempi olla kysymättä.
<Mikaela> minulla on matella "mate-screenshot --interactive", joten toimisikohan jokin "gnome-screenshot --interactive"
<tale> Mikaela: Kyllä minäkin muissa käyttöliittymissä löydän valikosta sovelluksen joka ottaa kuvakaappauksen. Mutta Unityssä en.
<LucaB> tale: harkitse vaihtoehtoa että sinulla ei ole kuvankaappaus ohjelmaa asennettuna
<jjo> tale: ok, sori. en ymmärtänyt että kysymyksen takana on joku tarkasta varjeltu salaisuus.
<tale> jjo: Joo, yllätys se oli minullekin.
<Mikaela> Omituista. Näkyisikö "alacarte"-sovelluksella mitään piilotusta tai vastaavaa?
<Mikaela> tässä on kyllä nyt jotakin omituista
<jjo> kun kysymys on "en halua ottaa kuvakaappauksia sille dedikoidulla näppäinkomennolla, miten voin ottaa kuvakaappauksia?" niin äkkiseltään siinä herää kysymys että miksi
<LucaB> +1
<jjo> ihan kun ctrl+c ei kelpaisi kopiointiin ja ctrl+v liittämiseen
<tale> jjo: Tuota ei ole kysytty. Kysytty on onko Unityssä sovellusta joka ottaa kuvakaappauksen.
<tale> Siihen voi vastata kyllä tai ei, tai jotain muuta.
<jjo> ok, minulla ei ole unityä nyt käsillä, mutta lonkalta vasataan kyllä. se ajetaan kun painaa printscreeniä
<Mikaela> http://vps.mikaela.info/~mikaela/Kuvakaappaus.png vasemmalla alacarte, oikealla MATEn, ei aavistustakaan mikä.
<tale> Ilmeisesti kukaan ei käytä Unityä, kuten en minäkään.
<Mikaela> Löydätkö eron?-tehtävä
<tale> Selvitän itse kun pääsen semmoisen koneen ääreen jossa on Unity.
<Mikaela> Tämä on kyllä tosin Debian Testing, eikä Ubuntu, mutta voin tarvittaessa käydä katsomassa Ubuntulta tapahtuuko sama.
<jjo> paina unitykoneessa printscreeniä. jos se ottaa kuvakaappauksen, niin sitten siinä on sellainen ohjelma.
<Mikaela> MATEn valikkoedittorissa siis näkyy "Ota kuvakaappau" kun taas gnomen vastaavassa se loistaa poissaoloaan ja oletan Unityn käyttävän tuota alacartea eli gnomen.
<jjo> mutta äkkiseltään en kyllä keksi nykyaikaista työpöytäympäristöä jossa ei saisi kuvakaappauksia otettua
<tale> jjo: Kierrät kuin kissa kuumaa puuroa. LucaB vihjasi ettei Unityssä ole sovellusta, siis ei ole valikkoa tai toimintapainiketta siinä Unityssä, siis käyttöliittymässä.
<jjo> et kysynyt onko käyttöliittymässä toimintapainiketta, kysyit onko siinä seovellusta joka ottaa kuvakaappauksen
<LucaB> xfce4-screenshooter asentuu nopeesti ja on kiva käyttää jos ny semmosta tarvii
<LucaB> joo eiköhän tää asia käsitelty
<jjo> no, vieläkään en kyl käsitä miksi, mutta kukin tavallaan
<LucaB> no softan nimen vois haluta jos on vaikka tekemässä scriptiä mihin sen tarvii
<jjo> LucaB: no mut scriptistä ei varmaan halua mitään käliä ja siihen on sit geneerisempiäkin tapoja kuin tietyn käyttöliittymän tarjoama
<pesasa> tale: Oliskohan se Unityn käyttämä ihan tuo Mikaelan mainitsema gnome-screenshot.
<pesasa> Ja muille viisastelijoille: PrintScreeniä napauttaessa se ottaa tosiaan ruutukaappauksen, mutta erikseen ajettuna siinä on muistaakseni enemmän vaihtoehtoja, kuten rajatun alueen kaappaus, kaappauksen ottaminen ikkunasta, viiveellä kaappauksen ottaminen, otetaanko hiiren kursori mukaan yms.
<Mikaela> maten omassa ainakin vaikuttaa olevan http://sprunge.us/fbBM
<Mikaela> 14.10 repoissa on muuten MATE suoraan :)
<jjo> pesasa: ikkunan kaappaus on alt+printscreen ja valitun alueen shift+printscreen, ajastinta ei tarvita kun sen kaappauksen voi ottaa koska tahansa
<Mikaela> joitakin tooltippejä ja ehkä valikoita voi olla vähän hankalampi ottaa
<jjo> en kyllä keksi miksi, mutta oikeasti ihan sama, kun syyt olivat salaiset. kukin käyttää konetta kuten haluaa.
<puhuri> unitussa kyllä ihan hakuruudusta hakemalla "kuvakaappaus" tulee  yllätys yllätys kuvakaappaussovellus valittavaksi
<puhuri> http://i.imgur.com/xdTJJwn.png <- tosin itse käytän komentoriviltä scrot -s:ää
<puhuri> tuo dialogi on siis: gnome-screenshot -i
<pesasa> jjo: Lisäksi PrintScreenit tallentavat muistaakseni suoraan oletuspaikkaan vai olenko väärässä?
<pesasa> Ylipäätään mun mielestä vähän ihme asenne, että kun toinen kysyy suht yksinkertaisen kysymyksen, pitää ruveta vänkäämään käyttötarkoituksesta.
<pesasa> Itse käytän sattuneesta syystä hyvin paljon KDE:n Ksnapshotia, joka on vielä monipuolisempi ohjelma kuvakaappauksiin. Käynnistyy printsceenillä, mutta antaa sen guin, jolla voi sitten itse hallita, minkä osan haluaa kaapata, milloin ja mihin.
<jjo> pesasa: riippuu siitä minkä softan ne käynnistävät. jotkut antavat dialogin.
<pesasa> No nyt oli siitä Unityn käyttämästä puhetta.
<jjo> ja toki saa ihmetellä "asennetta", mutta kokemus on osoittanut, että ihmiset eivät läheskään aina kysy sitä mitä he oikeasti haluavat
<jjo> he ovat päätelleet jotain ja kysyvät vastausta oman päättelyketjunsa ensimmäiseen ongelmakohtaan, kun helpompi ja fiksumpi ratkaisu on toisaalla
<jjo> kunnollinen vastaus josta on oikeasti apua voi vaatia taustatietoja
<jjo> ja minusta aluperäinen kysymys oli vähän tyhmä, joten ajattelin että taustalla saattaisi olla jotain
<jjo> ehkä oli, en tiedä kun sitä ei haluttu selvittää
<pesasa> Minusta vaan vänkäämisesi meni talen aliarvioimiseksi.
<jjo> mä en pitänyt sitä vänkäämisenä ja koin itse asiassa talen käytöksen hieman töykeäksi
<jjo> en tunne talea, eikä ole aikomustakaan tuntea. paha siten arvioida mitään.
<jjo> mutta joka tapauksessa print screen ottaa kuvakaappauksen -> se ajaa ohjelman/scriptin/triggerin -> kysymys onko ohjelmaa on vähän hassu
<pesasa> Jos toinen kysyy, minkä niminen se ohjelma on ja jos sen saisi käynnistettyä valikosta, niin oikea vastaus ei ole "Miksi se pitää voida käynnistää valikosta?"
<jjo> no, mä en edelleenkään ymmärrä miksi se pitää käynnistää valikosta. mitä sillä saavuttaa?
<pesasa> Jos haluaa käyttää sitä interaktiivisessa tilassa.
<jjo> joo, sillä saavuttaa kuvakaappauksen
<jjo> näppäimen painaminen ei tosiaan ole aivan yhtä interaktiivista kuin hiiren heiluttelu ja sen näppäinten painaminen
<jjo> mutta toki jos esittää kaksi vastakysymystä, on ihan aiheellista heittäytyä marttyyriksi
<jjo> ylipäätäänkin sellainen "minä kysyin kysymyksen ja teidän pitää vastata vain siihen" -asenne auttamisyrityksiä kohtaan on aika nurjaa
<pesasa> Auttamisyritystä joo, mutta...
<jjo> no, jos yritys auttaa oikeassa ongelmassa on yleisesti kanavan tapaa vastaan, niin voin jatkossa olla yrittämättäkin
<jjo> ei se minulta ole pois
<pesasa> No, ehkä vaan erehdyit luulemaan talea newbieksi.
<jjo> ei minulla ole vieläkään toditeita muusta, mutta en tosiaan ole tietoinen kanavan hirarkiasta ja siitä keneltä saa kysyä selventäviä kysymyksiä
<jjo> edes ilmeisen huonon alkuperäisen kysymyksen jälkeen
#ubuntu-fi 2014-10-29
<Storck> http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php näköjään taa toimii
<Storck> taas
<Mikaela> sieltä kuulema puuttuu joitakin tekstejä ja siitä pitäisi kuulema luopua 12 kuukauden sisällä
<Storck> Miksi luopua?
<Storck> Vaihtaa alustaa?
<Mikaela> löytäisinköhän minä sen tiketin jostakin
<Mikaela> https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=25535&oic.time=1414556569-a11d837d98fe859a0d1a&openid.assoc_handle={HMAC-SHA1}{54506b9a}{2nf5yA%3D%3D}&openid.claimed_id=https%3A%2F%2Flogin.ubuntu.com%2F%2Bid%2FWCX3RYs&openid.identity=https%3A%2F%2Flogin.ubuntu.com%2F%2Bid%2FWCX3RYs&openid.mode=id_res&openid.ns=http%3A%2F%2Fspecs.openid.net%2Fauth%2F2.0&openid.ns.sreg=http%3A%2F%2Fopenid.net%2Fextensions%2Fsre
<Mikaela> g%2F1.1&openid.op_endpoint=https%3A%2F%2Flogin.ubuntu.com%2F%2Bopenid&openid.response_nonce=2014-10-29T04%3A22%3A50Zbvc71r&openid.return_to=https%3A%2F%2Frt.ubuntu.com%2FTicket%2FDisplay.html%3Fid%3D25535%26oic.time%3D1414556569-a11d837d98fe859a0d1a&openid.sig=W4n5Qy6VBgeMJV%2FYYKQUfeCz%2F%2B8%3D&openid.signed=assoc_handle%2Cclaimed_id%2Cidentity%2Cmode%2Cns%2Cns.sreg%2Cop_endpoint%2Cresponse_nonce%2Cretur
<Mikaela> n_to%2Csigned%2Csreg.nickname&openid.sreg.nickname=mikaela (vaatii Ubuntu Signle-Sign-Onin
<Mikaela> apua, kauhea linkki
<Mikaela> https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=25535
<Storck> Ihan parilla sanalla jos kerrot  ;)
<Mikaela> Tiketti #25532 "forum.ubuntu-fi.org cracked" ja "delayeed until: 2015-04-15" ja syynä "hut own after 12 months and migrate to discourse" ja luokittelu on "break fix / outage"
<Storck> Ok, kiitos
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Tinfoil_for_Facebook
<tale> Vastaan itse eiliseen kysymykseeni kuvakaappauksista Unityssä.
<tale> Unityssä näppäimellä Print Screen käynnistyvä sovellus on gnome-screenshot.
<tale> Se löytyy myös Unityn finderilla kirjoittamalla kuvakaappaus.
<tale> Kun sen on saanut käyntiin tavalla tai toisella, sen voi kiinnitää käynnistimeen josta sen sitten voi käynnistää hiirellä klikkaamalla.
<tale> Eilisessä pahasti liekehtineessä keskustelussa enimmälti taisi nuo kaikki mainitsemani tiedonjyvät esiintyä muodossa tai toisessa, mutta tässä ne nyt on tiiviimpänä. Ja kokeiltuna, kun tänään kerkesin olla Unityn ääressä sen verran että selvitin tuon.
<jjo> en ole kyl ihan varma tuleeko tuo gnome-screenshot mitään kautta unityn mukana, mutta se toki oli ilmaisin vaihtoehto
<jjo> normiubuntussa se kyllä tulee
<tale> jjo: Pistän sinut ignoreen.
<puhuri> ubuntu-desktop riippuu sekä unity:sta että gnome-screenshotista eli siinä mielessä se ei ole missään tekemisissä unityn kanssa, mutta haluaisin nähdä ne koneet, missä on unity asennettuna mutta ei ubuntu-desktop
<Mikaela> luulen ubuntu-desktopin tulevan oletuksena ja että sen voi poistaa turvallisesti, koska se oli metapaketti (kai?).
<puhuri> jep. ei se poista kin itsensä
<puhuri> eli voi käyttää unitya ilman screenshot-ominaisuutta
<jjo> ubuntu-desktop asentuu oletuksena normiubuntussa, mutta poistamista en varsinaisesti suosittele
<jjo> toki sen saa poistettua, mutta sitten sen riippuvuudet vaikuttavat aptille ylimääräisiltä ja ne poistuvat apt-get autoremovella
<jjo> mutta siis jos asentaa ensin vaikka kubuntun tai jonkun muun variantin jossa tuota ei tule ja sitten tulee kamala hinku käyttää unityä, niin ko softa voi jäädä pois
<tale> Voisiko kanavan topicissa ja ubuntu-fi.org -sivulla korjata tekstiä "keskustelualueet poissa käytöstä"? Keskustelualue toimii taas, juuri kokeilin.
<tale> Kiitoksia korjauksesta. Jos on tarkoitus siirtyä siihen eri sovellukseen jonka nimen jo unohdin niin tiedotelkaa sen käyttöönotosta jahka ajankohtaista.
<jjo> toki on hyvin mahdollista, että jos koneella on kde:n kuvakaappaussofta, niin sitä käytetään automaattisesti. riippuu vähän.
<Mikaela> Minusta jotkin päivitykset voivat poistaa sen itsestään
<jjo> minä olen melko varma, että sitä nimenomaan käytetään versiopäivityksissä vetämään sisään kaikki uudet deskarikamat
<jjo> sen poistaminen tekee siis päivittämisestä paljon riskaabelimpaa, mutta ei tietenkään mahdotonta jos osaa korjata mahdolliset ongelmat
<jjo> eli siis voi sen toki poistaa, mutta se voi tarkoittaa ongelmia jatkossa
<jjo> niin me ainakin aikoinaan metapaketteja käytettiin :)
<Mikaela> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-desktop sanoo ettei pitäisi poistaa, mutta utopic ei sano mitään
<Mikaela> sekoitankohan sen johonkin gnome-desktoppiin tai vastaavaan
<Mikaela> tai sitten kuvittelen koko jutun.
<jjo> tietysti jos haluaa poistaa jonkun softan josta metapaketti riippu, poistuu metapakettikin
<jjo> itse olen yleensä antanut olla. levy on kuitenkin verraten halpaa ja softat pieniä.
<jjo> mutta esim yhdessä vaiheessa oli muotia poistaa pulseaudio ja aika moni sen kai tekikin
<jjo> tosin usein ihan vääristä syistä
<elementofone> !ops
<lubotu3> ninnnu, ath, Reaby, Nakkel, Vililikku, Tm_T, Myrtti, mjr, Koffa, Mirv, Telep, rhkfin tai heikki! AAAPPPUUUUVA! apuva, apuva aaapuuuva!
#ubuntu-fi 2014-10-30
<anacron> :D
<Mikaela> ?
<FrozenZia> läppärissä Lubuntu 12.04 asennettuna, ongelmallinen (ilmeisesti) S3 Unichrome Pro näyttis. Käynnistyksen aikana ei mitään ruudulle, splash screen näkyviin (pallerot kaikki sinisenä - ei "liikettä"), ja siihen jää.
<FrozenZia> ctrl-alt-f1:llä (esim.) EI pääse komentoriville.
<FrozenZia> Vinkkejä?
<FrozenZia> Shiftiä jos pidän pohjalla käynnistyksen ajan, pääsen grubiin ja recoverymodeen...
<FrozenZia> (ja muuten reagoi ctrl-alt-del:iin siinä jämähtäneessä tilassa)
<LucaB> löytyykö googlesta mitään vastaavia ongelmia tolla näyttiksellä?
<jjo> sille näyttää ainakin olevan joku ajuriprojekti olemassa
<jjo> voi olla, että toimisi uudemmalla ubuntulla paremmin
<jjo> en tiedä saako tätä kysyä, mutta onko jotain syytä käyttää vanhaa LTS:ää?
<mjr> vois varmaan ainakin kokeilla uudempaa tikulta
<FrozenZia> saa toki kysyä - kone menee myyntiin ja en vain halua vielä tukea 14.04 -- mennään vielä vuoden verran ainakin tolla 12.04:llä.
<FrozenZia> Joo, täytyy koklata uudemmalla jos ei tässä muuta auta.
<FrozenZia> Onko heittää vinkkiä, minkätyyppisiä virheitä etsisi esim. dmesg:stä?
<Mirv> jjo: jos toimii niin käyttökelpoinen vuoteen 2017 saakka, miksi päivittää jos ei tarvetta..
<Mirv> moni toki päivittää vaikkei tarvetta (mukaan lukien minä, ja tämä kone vividissä!), mutta siis tavallisille käyttäjille sanoisin että eipä ole mikään pakko 12.04 LTS:stä päivittää. jos "ylläpidän" ko. konetta (perheenjäsen tms) niin toki olen päivittänyt jo 14.04:een
<mjr> koska näyttää siltä että saattais oll atarvetta
<FrozenZia> argh. Grubissa ei pysty näköjään edes e:tä painamalla päästä editoimaan käynnistysparametrejä...
<Mirv> joo. S3 Unichrome Pro kuulostaa siltä että päivittämällä ei välttämättä Xorg-tuki parane...
<mjr> voi tietty olla
<Mirv> tietty jos vesa edes, kannattaisi ehkä ennemmin laittaa xorg.conf:iin
<Mirv> jos 12.04:ssa on vielä jokin S3-ajuri mutta ei toimi
<jjo> vesa-ajurilla luulis kyl toimivan
<jjo> mutta juu, siis kyllä mä uudempaakin testaisin jos vanha ei suoraan toimi, eikä mikään pakota pysymään vanhassa.
<jjo> kokeilu tikulta on kuitenkin melko pieni juttu.
<jjo> jaa no, eipä tuolle unichrome-ajurille näytä tapahtuneen mitään sitten 2006
<FrozenZia> jjo: =o)
<jjo> eikun on vissiin sittenkin. sourceforgessa viimeisin ajuriversio on kuitenkin 0.2.6 ja debianilla on repoissa 0.3.3
<jjo> joskin nopea haku lupailee vähän huono toimivuudella. ehkä vesa on ainoa toimiva vaihtoehto?
<mjr> voihan tuo olla, aika marginaalinäyttis
<FrozenZia> kiitos kaikille avusta - uppoudun vielä lukemaan/etsimään tarkemmin ratkaisuja...
<tale> FrozenZia: Minulla on läppräi jossa Unichrome näytönohjain, jossa Ubuntu 6.06 toimii muttei uudemmat linuxit.
<tale> Uskaltaudun taas kysymään neuvoa: Käyttäjät sotkevat LXDE-työpöydän asetukset, välistä käyttökelvottomiksi eli paneelista on saatu pois kaikki sovelmat ja käynnistimet.
<tale> Mikä olisi käyttökelpoinen tapa joko estää muutokset tai saada tilanne korjattua mieluiten automaattisesti tai ainakin helposti?
<tale> Hyvä juttu jos minun ei tarvitse käydä korjaamassa, ainakaan usein.
<Echramath> Luovaa chmod -w:tä?
<Echramath> Internet sanois että  ~/.config/lxpanel/
<Mikaela> minulla lukee: reset-lxpanel: aliased to rm -rf ~/.config/lxpanel;lxpanelctl restart
<tale> Mikaela: Toi vois olla hyvä.
<Mikaela> yhteen aikaan kirjoittelin *rc:ceen eri työpöytäympäristöjen resetointitapoja
<tale> Tänään poistin .gconf ja .config -hakemistopuut, ja kirjauduin sisään niin oli tavalliset paneelit.
<Mikaela> .configin poisto voi poistella kaikkea tarpeellistakin, kuten vaikkapa hexchatin asetukset, jos sitä sattuu käyttämään
<tale> Mikaela: Juu, halusinkin paremman tavan, lxpanelctl restart vois olla hyvä.
<Mikaela> muista poistaa ~/.config/lxpanel ensin
<twitter> s
<jaywink> o.O
#ubuntu-fi 2014-10-31
<kakaouette> woaa!! free bitcoins here to http://cryptosrevolution.wix.com/beta
<inz> tuipveus, joo, tein oman vähän freilumman version 'for(<*>{unlink if -f;}' ja kyll se ol paljon nopeempi kuin mikään findiversio
<inz> ja väärä kanava
#ubuntu-fi 2014-11-01
<Echramath> Miksiköhän ŝ on niin helppo kirjoittaa mutta Š ei?
<Echramath> Eikun mitä, irtoaahan myös š.
<Echramath> Minua on huijattu itseni toimesta!
<Echramath> Tosin joku logiikkaa ehjä olettaisi että se on alt-gr+S koska mihin ß:tä nyt tarvii
<tale> Echramath: Korpela selittää mistä minkäkin merkin saa ja linkkejä lisätietoihin: https://www.cs.tut.fi/~jkorpela/uusinappis.html
<Echramath> Itseasiassa pitäisi melkein lähteä siitä että kaikille kielen kirjaimille on oma näppäimensä...
<Echramath> Mut ehkä se olisi vähän tyhmää.
<tale> Echramath: Totta, ja isoille ja pienille kirjaimille omansa, niin säästää yhden näppäimen kun shiftiä ei tarvita.
<Echramath> No se olisi epäkäytännöllistä mutta että suomen kielessä tarvitaan merkkiä jossa pitää ensin lyödä alt-gr-tarkenäppäimeen ja sen jälkeen shift saadakseen itse kirjaimesta ison on vähän epäkäytännöllistä.
<Echramath> (todennäköisestihän kaikki puhuvat sheriffistä ja shakaalista edelleen)
<Echramath> Huomaa myös että monilla foorumeilla taidan olla ainoa, joka käyttää ajatusviivaa, kun ei ole Word enää korjaamassa
<tale> Echramath: Jos kirjoittaa paljon vieraalla kielellä, kannattaa ottaa käyttöön sen kielen näppäinasettelu.
<Echramath> Niin mutta kun kirjoitan suomen kieltä suomalaisella asettelulla
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Bitcoin
#ubuntu-fi 2015-10-26
<Jakke77> Jakke77, sinulla on porttikielto tälle keskustelualueelle! Your IP-address or email address is being blocked. Join #ubuntu-fi-tiimit IRC channel at Freenode to fix this. http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Postituslistat_ja_IRC Your IP is on list #6. Porttikiellollesi ei ole määritetty päättymishetkeä.
<Jakke77> tollasta puskee foorumilla vaikken kyllä ole omasta mielestäni mitään asiatonta sinne koskaan kirjoitellut
<Jakke77> #ubuntu-fi-tiimit Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned
<ninnnu_> -tiimeillä on geneerinen web-gateway-banaani
<Jakke77> mitenhän tosta bannista pääsee eroon
<ninnnu_> Käyttämällä oikeaa irkkainta, mutta siis
<ninnnu_> Kokeile tyhjätä foorumiin liittyvät banaanit
<ninnnu_> Edellisessä versiossa banaani säilyi vaikka oli vaihtanut paikalliseen IP:seen, koska se tuli edelleen jotenkin keksejen kautta
<Jakke77> juu, onnistu keksit poistamalla, kiitoksia
<Jakke77> käväsin tuolla kerran vpn päällä ja jäi ilmeisesti siitä noi päälle
#ubuntu-fi 2015-10-27
<Maakuth> hmm, olen aika huoleti klikkaillut noita apportin "send error report" -dialogeja, mutta nyt juolahti mieleen, että mahtaako siinä mennä selaimen muistidumpin mukana esimerkiksi tallennetut salasanat launchpadiin?
<Maakuth> kehittäjät niitä kai vaan pääsee lukemaan, mutta onhan tuo vähän epätoivottavaa jos näin on
<Mikaela> mahdollisesti on näin, mutta silloin se merkitsee yksityiseksi raportin
<Mikaela> minä kerran vahingossa laitoin freenoden salasanan julkisesti WeeChatin muistidumpin mukana, mutta minulle huomautettiin asiasta ennen vahingon sattumista
<Maakuth> tarkoittaako yksityinen tuota näkyvyyttä vain kehittäjille vai?
<Mikaela> tarkoittaa
<Mikaela> tai joillekin joilla on jokin tietty luokitus launchpadissa ja kun ne ovat tarkistelleet ettei ole mitään yksityistä ne vaihtavat julkiseksi
<Mikaela> ellei sitten ole jokin tietoturvaongelma luulisin
<Maakuth> pystyykö noita oman koneen lähtettämiä itse tarkastelemaan jostain?
<Mikaela> pitäisi pystyä, ne ovat jossakin /var/crash tai jossakin apportin kansiossa
<Maakuth> no niinpä näkyy. joku 1,7 megaa tuota chromen raporttia on, perässä base64-enkoodattu muistidumppi. aika pieni osahan tuossa varmasti chromen muistista on, mutta voihan siellä olla huonolla tuurilla jotain mitä ei saisi
#ubuntu-fi 2015-10-28
<Maakuth> no mitä ihmettä, kehuinko liian aikaisin että unitystä olis saatu bugi liiskattua
<Maakuth> nyt on taas softat lennelleet pitkin ja poikin virtuaalityöpöytiä
<puhuri> taannoin tein scriptin, joka keräsi kaikkien ikkunoiden koordinaatit minuutin välein tuon debuggaamiseksi mutta näköjään kadonnut
<jze> Moro. Tuota sattuuko kukaan tietämään missä voisi olla vika kun ei lähde twitch.tv streamit tulille ollenkaan selaimessa ? 15.10 versio ihan puhtaana asennuksena on kyseessä.
<Thaurwylth> Jaa, nyt se lähti. Olikohan koittanut kertaakaan apt-get dist-upgrade?
<tathhu> jjo,  flashi varmaa puuttuu
<tathhu> ... jaa väärä kaveri, vois varmaa ottaa ton scriptin pois joka piilottaa nää kaikki tärkeet infgot :P
<pesasa> Mistähän kannattais lähteä etsimään syytä avahin toimimattomuuteen?
<pesasa> Kone vastaa avahin tarjoilemalla *.local-nimellä hetken aikaa, mutta lakkaa sitten vastaamasta parin minuutin jälkeen. Kun avahi-daemonin käynnistää uudelleen, niin taas vastaa pari minuuttia.
<pesasa> Serveriasennus virtuaalikoneessa.
<pesasa> Sama oli sekä 14.04:llä että nyt 15.10:llä.
<pesasa> Virtuaalihostina vastaavasti 14.04:n serveriasennus ja siinä puolestaan avahi toimii nätisti.
<pesasa> Joskus ennenkin muistan tuohon törmänneeni, mutten kykene muistamaan, missä vika mahtoi olla.
<pesasa> Voiko tuo virtuaalikoneen virtuaalinen verkkoyhteys pätkiä jotenkin niin, että avahi säikähtää, vai mistä lienee kyse.
<ansa> voi kai se olla mahdollista että multicast-liikennettä ei ohjatakaan virtuaalikoneelle kuin hetken aikaa
<StockAntenna> joku käyttää Avahia:)
<pesasa> Miksei käyttäis? Onhan se kotiverkossa ihan näppärä.
<StockAntenna> eka puukotus on avahi hittoon kun asennan uuden Ubuntun;)
<pesasa> Ei tartte laitella staattisia ip:itä ja copy-pasteilla /etc/hosts:eja.
<pesasa> Mulla eka puukotus on /etc/defaults/avahi-daemon -tiedostoon 0 ykkösen tilalle.
<pesasa> Ettei Sonera häiritse .local:ia.
<StockAntenna> on se varmaan kätevä monikoneympäristöissä tosiaan
<ansa> pesasa, millä virtualisoit? virtualbox?
<pesasa> Qemu:lla
<pesasa> Virt-managerilla luotu.
<pesasa> Sillattu virtuaalinen nic.
<ansa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvirt/+bug/1218959 - on tuossa ainakin joskus ollut ongelmia, mutta vissiin 14.04 pitäis olla korjattu
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1218959 in libvirt (Ubuntu Precise) "KVM virbr# no longer forwards multicast traffic by default (U12.04)" [High,Fix released]
<pesasa> Hmmm... Ehkä tuo tosiaan liittyy jotenkin tuohon virtualisointiin, sillä host ja guest eivät tunnista toisiaan ollenkaan nimillä. Kumpaankaan suuntaan edes avahin uudelleenkäynnistyksen jälkeenkään.
<pesasa> No, tuossa on ilmeisesti kyse tosiaan virtualisoinnista. Ja nyt muistaisin, että edellisen kerran, kun tuohon törmäsin, niin silloinkin tosiaan askartelin samojen välineiden kanssa, mutta vaan toisella (fyysisellä) koneella.
<pesasa> Tällä kertaa saa varmaan riittää, että käsken virtuaalikoneelle staattisen ip-osoitteen ja lisään sen ja nimen jonkin toisen koneen /etc/avahi/hosts -tiedostoon. Vaan ei taida auttaa virtuaalikoneesta ulospäin otettaviin yhteyksiin.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-10-29
<pede> tietäjiä paikal? miksi, nvidian  ajureita asentaessa x.orgin tilalle, kone kusee ja menee low graphic modeen?
<Thaurwylth> Jaa, onkos tämä vieläkin relevanttia? Tai siis että tämä oli klassinen ropleema joskus 2006-2007 tietämillä muistaakseni.
<pede> kyllä on. kahdesti käynyt jo
<Thaurwylth> Ainakin ennen siitä Nvidian ajuripaketista oli monta versiota ja käyttäjän piti osata itse hankkia proprietary-versio, koska sitä ei vissiin voinut paketoida suoraan silloisten Ubuntujen mukaan, koska se ei ollut non-proprietary. Löytyi kyllä sitten hakemalla universestä tai multiversestä.
<Thaurwylth> Olisiko tämä? http://askubuntu.com/questions/688247/ubuntu-14-how-install-nvidia-driver-without-crash
<pede> perehdyn lankaan, kiitos tipsistä
<ansa> näyttäshän nuo ajurit ainakin löytyvän suoraan
<pede> kysymys tietäjille: kuuluuko ohjelmistot ja päivitykset -valikon Lisäajurit-tabissa lukea edelleen vanha ajuri, vaikka juuri terminaalin kautta asensi toisen
<Thaurwylth> Äh, älkää, kysyjät, aina pomppiko koko ajan, niin joku voi ehtiä vastatakin, hihihi.
<Echramath> No hei et sä puhelimessakaan viittä minuuttia odota!
<Thaurwylth> Paitsi nykyään melkein kaikilla asiakaspalvelulinjoilla joutuu odottamaan, heh.
<Echramath> Pitäisiköhän tänne saada jonotusmusiikki
<Thaurwylth> Pokerin tuplausmusiikki. Jokainen neuvo voi olla edellistä parempi tai täysin arvoton.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-10-31
<Thaurwylth> Twitch Plays Pokémonin jälkeen uuden ajan aluevaltaus: http://www.twitch.tv/twitchinstallsarchlinux  Onhan tuo Arch kumminkin vähän sukua Debianille.
<Thaurwylth> ...Niin mainittaneen täälläkin.
<Mikaela> kuulostaa huvin "mielenkiintoiselta", kuinka suurella osalla Twitchin käyttäjäkunnasta on mitään aavistustakaan mikä on Arch tai miten se asennettaisiin
<Thaurwylth> No varmaan suurin piirtein yhtä suurella osalla kuin kuinka moni osaisi pelata Pokémon Redia hyvin, hehe.
<Mikaela> :)
<tathhu> Asclepi95: M-maybe we just need to buy commercial support for our Arch Install
<tathhu> löl
<Iltsu> Mikaela, no eihä se tässä ookkaa pointti :D
<ninnnu_> Yllättävän hyvin sujuu Archin asennus
<ninnnu_> alkusekoilun jälkeen
<sivir> heh nyt laittavat salasanan
<sivir> voi olla hauskaa tuon jälkeen jos onnistuvat =)
#ubuntu-fi 2015-11-01
<Tekno_> Moi
<Tekno_> onks tääl ketää
<Iltsu> ei
<Mikaela> toisaalla sanotaan sen kuolleen botnettiiin
<rein> #q
<kirvesAxe> hmm, kuinka monta vanhaa kernel-versiota on järkevää pitää asennettuna roikkumassa? :)
<StockAntenna> 1 tai 0
<Max^> ei kai niitä kannata yhtäkään pitää jos se uusi toimii
<StockAntenna> alkaako levy loppua kerneleiden takia:)
<Max^> 1 sen ajan ku päivittää jos ei uus toimikaan
<StockAntenna> kerran oli yli 50 kerneliä
<kirvesAxe> StockAntenna, joo... ihmettelen vähän miksei synaptic oletuksella tarjoa niitä "poistettavissa tarpeettomana" -listalla :)
<kirvesAxe> ~30 tuolla näyttäs olevan
<Iltsu> voihan tämmöstä 2.6.x:ää tarvita kun on täällä asennettuna
<Max^> loppuiko kanavien logitus tuossa 23:21:42          <-- | lubotu3 (~lubotu3@ubuntu/bot/lubotu) has quit (K-Lined)
<Mikaela> Max^: kyllä, et viitsisi raportoida #ubuntu-irc puolelle (englanniksi), jotta joku voisi alkaa selvittelemään/korjaamaan?
<Mikaela> en ainakaan näe, että kukaan olisi sanonut tuosta mitään
<Mikaela> ai tässä oli taas suuri aikaero, voisin itse sanoa
<Mikaela> tai ei mitän, koska lubotu3 on ilmeisesti palannut itse
<puhuri> milläs onjelmalla saa leikattu mp4-tiedostosta (h264) leikattua palan? En oikein päässyt avconv:n kanssa puusta pitkälle vaikka sijoittelin -ss 12:34 -t 10:00 eri paikkoihin komentoriviä. Aina otti koko tiedoston
<Mikaela> minä käyttäisin vain audacityä, mutta se ei ehkä ole kaikista yksinkertaisin/järkevin tapa
<puhuri> ja ei vaikuttanut koodattiinko video uudestaan vai ei
<Mikaela> ja nyt minä sekoitin mp3 ja mp4 älkää välittäö
<puhuri> meinasin juuri kysyä, että eikös se ole vain äänisofta :-)
<puhuri> no, mahtu tikulle kuitenkin kun muutaman tiedoston poisti niin akuutti ongelma hoidettu.
<jjo> osaakos gstreamer h264:sta?
<jjo> jos osaa, niin pitivi varmaan hoitaisi leikkaamisen
<jjo> cinelerraa ei tainnut saada enää oikein mistään paketoituna
<jjo> tosin siitä on jo hetki aikaa kun viimeksi etsin
<Thaurwylth> Ei kai aikuisten oikeasti vuonna 2015 käynyt niin, että joku pisti sinne Twitch Arch Linuxin keskusteluun robotin huomauttelemaan noin minuutin välein, että kyseessä ei ole Linux vaan GNU/Linux ja että GNU on täysverinen käyttöjärjestelmä, kun taas Linux ei ole käyttöjärjestelmä ensinkään?
<StockAntenna> heh
<Thaurwylth> Luulin, että tuo olisi vähintään yhdeksän vuotta sitten vitun väsyneeksi muuttunut läppä. VÄHINTÄÄN.
<tathhu> :D haha
<kirvesAxe> "Huonokin vitsi naurattaa kun sitä toistaa riittävän monta kertaa"?
<puhuri> jjo: pitivi näyttäisi ainankin lukevan oikein. Toki vähän työläs verrattuna yhteen komentoriviviin
<Thaurwylth> XXXX@ > Vuonna 2001 piti välttää Richard Stallmania kun se kulki GNU/Linux-tarrojen kanssa ja lätkäisi niitä kaiken päälle missä luki Linux. Mm. kaikille jaettujen aikatauluesitteiden kansiin.
<StockAntenna> r
<pesasa> Stallmania käy kyllä välillä vähän sääliksi. Legendaarista oli 1999, kun FSF sai Linus Torvalds -palkinnon. Stallman huomasi ironian ja vertasi tätä siihen, että Kapinaliitolle olisi annettu Han Solo -palkinto. Kun Stallman piti puhettaan, kameramiestä tuntui kiinnostavan enemmän Torvaldsin muksut. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDxMJQLXmBE
<StockAntenna> GNU meni vähän sivu suun
#ubuntu-fi 2016-11-01
<hahlo> mulla oli ubuntussa sellainen tilanne, et chrome toimi, firefox ei, eikä myöskään ssh eikä apt-get, miksköhän?
<elias_a> hahlo: Milloin?
<hahlo> tänään iltapäivällä
<elias_a> hahlo: Läppäri wlan-verkossa?
<hahlo> joo
<elias_a> hahlo: Vaikuttiko ifconfig järkevältä?
<hahlo> mutta muut laitteet pääsi nettiin, en katsonut kuin resolv.confin, siellä nameserver 127.0.1.1
<hahlo> ennenhän siellä oli ispin nameserverit
<elias_a> Olisko DNS pudonnut hetkeksi pois pelistä? Mulla on joskus tapahtunut sellaista.
<Wapsi> sulla on dnsmasq käytössä
<hahlo> mut miksi chrome toimi, onko sillä omat dns:t?
<hahlo> firefox ei päässyt nettiin
<Echramath> Chrome voi olla niin ovela, että siihen on kovakoodattu se googlen oma fallbackiksi, jos ei saa mistään mitään järkevää dns:ää muuten
<hahlo> joo
<ninnnu> "ping 8.8.8.8" ja ne annetut virheilmoitukset (varsinkin ssh:n) on ihan hyödykkäitä kertomaan että "miksi"
<ninnnu> etänä ja jälkikäteen on vaikea vastata kysymykseen "miksi"
<ninnnu> ssh erottelee selkeästi virheet "en tiä kuka toi on" (DNS), "se ei vastaa" (timeout), "emmä tiiä missä se on" (reitit paskana ja palaa)
<elias_a> ninnnu: Nyt muuten lätkäsit sellaiset selkokieliset kuvaukset noista ssh:n virheistä, että saat ison halin ja papukaijamerkin! :)
<hahlo> joo eniten ihmettelin kun chrome toimi, mutta voi olla noin kuin Echramath ajatteli
<hahlo> ssh: Could not resolve hostname ssh.blinkenshell.org:
<hahlo> ja mozilla sanoi että googlea ei löydy
<ninnnu> joo, Echramathin teoria taitaa olla pätevin
<puhuri> voi tietysti wiresharkilla tai tcpdumpilla vilkaista millaisia dns-kyselyitä lähtee ja tulee ("port 53" säännöksi)
#ubuntu-fi 2016-11-02
<brucegl> :-D
<hahlo> eilisestä vielä tuli mieleen, että onko yleinen häiriö, et dns ei toimi, mutta netti toimisi numero-ip:llä?
<ninnnu> On se kohtuullisen
<jjo> ei sitä mun mielestä mahdottoman usein tapahdu
<ansa> usein dns-häiriöt osuvat vain pariin nimeen, monen kuluttajareitittimen dns-cachet ovat ihan susia
<jjo> no ne on kyl
<hahlo> just
<hahlo> voiko repoja käyttää numero-ip:llä? vai onko se joku round robin
<ninnnu> voi
<hahlo> ok hyvä
<ninnnu> round-robin ei liity, se on enempi kuormantasaushomma. Enempi vaikuttaa onko se repo virtualhostin päässä
<hahlo> just
<ninnnu> repojen IP:t ei todennäköisesti kauheesti muutu, niin ne voi työntää suoraan /etc/hostsiin niin toimii riippumatta DNS:n käyttökelposuudesta
<hahlo> mulla on ssh serveriinkin numero ip sekä ipv4 että ipv6
<ninnnu> tai sitten laittaa foliohatun syrjään ja siirtyy käyttämään Googlen DNS:ää
<hahlo> voiko soneran mokkulalla jo käyttää ipv6?
<Laodikea> Voi, jos se on riittävän uusi
<hahlo> ok hyvä
<Riotela> Soneralla ei tosin ole IPv6tta (vain 6rd joka yleensä toimii vain kiinteän verkon laitteilla)
<ansa> eikö ne oo mobiiliinkaan saaneet natiivia IPv6:sta
<Riotela> Mobiili on natiivi vain Elisalla ja DNAlla (ja mahdollisesti niiden verkossa olevilla) tai sitten Sonera ei ole pitänyt aiheesta ääntä. Voin myöhemmin vilkaista perheenjäseniltä onko TeleFinlandille (Soneran verkko) ilmestynyt. Niiden asiakaspalvelun mukaan ensin pitää tulla Soneralle.
<Riotela> Oikeastaan talosta löytyy yksi TeleFinland, joka taitaa olla lukiossa vielä muutaman tunnin ja sitten ei kai huvita näyttää, joten voisi twiittailla asiakaspalvelulle (mau, olen yhä odottamassa, missä IPv6)...
<Riotela> https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/jmpLvLdBtBmWTEiTOzrxZKvr - Screenshot_20161102-123240.png (275KB)
#ubuntu-fi 2016-11-03
<hahlo_cloud> nyt sama ubuntu häiriö, että vain chrome pääsee nettiin, muut laitteet pääsee, wifi-tabletti ja monta kännykkää käyttää samaa wifiä
<hahlo_cloud> chromiumkaan ei pääse, vain chrome
<hahlo> no nyt ssh toimii kun numero-ip
<hahlo> pitää kysyä tarvitsemieni web-sivujen ip:t kun ei kerran dns toimi
<jjo> kaikki sivuthan eivät välttämättä sit toimi ip:llä
<jjo> mutta toivottavasti sun tarvitsemat toimivat :)
<hahlo> joo reboot palautti dns:n
<hahlo> kuin ennenvanhaan windows käyttöä, reboot korjaa :)
<inz> nää nykyajan systeemit on kyllä turhan monimutkasia, ennen kaikki oli paremmin =)
<hahlo> joo hehe
<inz> onhan se hienoo, että lennosta pystytään reagoimaan verkkomuutoksiin, mutta varsinkin työpöytäkoneilla jokseenkin kuitenkin turhaa
<hahlo> vax vms oli eka jonka sysadmin olin sitä ei muistaakseni juuri rebootattu
<hahlo> joo tää verkkovika tulee vaan ubuntuun mun laitteista, et dns häviää
<hahlo> mulla on se gnome-flashback metacity pöytä, ja siinä kun joutuu gnome-terminaalin sulkemaan ruksista, se potkasee ulos koko X:stä, pääsee uudelleen loginiin, onko bugi vai ominaisuus?
<IhqTzup> Varmistelen vielä täältä ennenkun hankin tämän mut ei varmaan ole ongelmaa lisätä läppäriin neljättä näyttöä tälläisellä?  http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/itemdetails/0B47072/460/D60A78A4A48A422E9761BD184AD3750A
<h3ndr1ku5> win 1
<h3ndr1ku5> hupsista
<mjr> voi olla ongelma
<mjr> displaylink esim. tekee noita usb-laitteita ja ne tiputti tukensa laatua huomattavasti usb3-vehkeisiin siirtyessä
<mjr> nykyään ne aktiivisesti haittaa niiden tukemista vapaalla koodilla ja toimittaa jonkun suljetun ajurin joka ehkä toimii jotenkin, ei voi tietää
<mjr> mut jos toi on niiden tekemällä piirillä niin tota voi kokeilla: http://www.displaylink.com/downloads/ubuntu
<mjr> emme takaa tuloksia
<IhqTzup> hmm joo. Aattelin just lenovoa kun ollu aika hyviä kokemuksia ubuntun kanssa mut täytyypä tutkia lisää.
<IhqTzup> mjr: tiedätkös jotain mallia joka varmasti toimii?
<IhqTzup> Ainakin tuollanen "PLUGABLE UGA-3000 USB 3.0 / 2.0 TO VGA / DVI / HDMI ADAPTER" löytyy tuolta displaylink.com sivulta.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-11-04
<mjr> IhqTzup, no kun asia on sellanen että en luottais mihinkään niistä, noi displaylinkit nyt periaatteessa on ns. tuettuja mutta vain tuolla poroajurilla tosiaan, ja niillä on rajoitteita: http://support.displaylink.com/knowledgebase/articles/641668
<IhqTzup> Aivan
#ubuntu-fi 2016-11-05
<JustAMinecraftPl> Kuka tietää ratkasun ku Ubuntussa Minecraft välkkyy ja siitä tulee pahempi jos ohjelma on taustalla (sori jos tulin väärään paikkaan mutta ei toi Windowsissa tapahdu)
<Riotela> Sanoisin oikea paikka, mutta en tiedä paljonko täällä on pelaajia. Jos englanti sujuu, /join #steamlug, saattaisi tietää
#ubuntu-fi 2016-11-06
<h3ndr1ku5> Millä ajurilla pelaat / mikä näyttis?
<h3ndr1ku5> jos on amd niin lataa uusin kerneli, siinä on se valmiina, kun on nykyään avoin
<h3ndr1ku5> meni puolessa vuodessa ohi amd omien suljettujen ajureiden ohi :DD
<h3ndr1ku5> ja nyt alkaa oleen jo paljon paremmat
<ninnnu> miten niin puolessa vuodessa? avoin "radeon" ajuri on ollu aika pirun pitkään olemassa, kuin myös AMD:n korttien speksit
<h3ndr1ku5> jos on nvidia läppäri mis inteli nii en suosittele kerneleitä muualta ku pakettivarastosta
<h3ndr1ku5> meni ohi puolessa vuodessa
<h3ndr1ku5> tuo uusi
<h3ndr1ku5> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Radeon-AMDGPU-Linux-4.8-Next tää on kesältä
<INeedHelp> Mun Ubuntu on Mustassa ruudussa. Auttakaa!
<INeedHelp> Mä pelasin yht peliä fullscreenissä ja jätin näytön päälle ku menin tekee muit juttui noin tunniks ja nyt jumissa mustassa ruudussa.
<INeedHelp> Onko mitään Tietokoneen Turvallista Sammutus näppäinyhdistelmää?
<ansa> onkohan nuo sysrq:t enabloitu perusubuntussa
<INeedHelp> Taino, menin jo sammuttaa Ubuntun virtanapista
<ansa> eipä tuolla kyllä oo väliä, jos se on tunnin ollut seis niin ei siinä mikään hajoa vaikka virrat lähtis, enintään jos jotain päivtyksiä olis menossa mutta silloin ei kyllä mikään näppäinyhdistelmä pelastais
<INeedHelp> No kerran virtnapista sammutus rikko Ubuntun paitsi ei onneks nyt
<INeedHelp> Sen takia yritän sitä vältellä
<ninnnu> ennen virtanappia kyl pitäs aina yrittää ensin ctrl-alt-f1 ja jos se ei toimi niin REISUB, ja sit vasta suoraan sähköt
<Laodikea> Tästä en tiennytkään ennen: http://blog.kember.net/articles/reisub-the-gentle-linux-restart/
<hahlo_cloud> Ton kun sais tapahtumaan vain alt-printscreen
#ubuntu-fi 2017-11-01
<Shadowbird123> moi, mulla ois tollanen ongelma. https://pastebin.com/E1gBPH9U
<gobbe> sun filesysteemi on jojossa
<Shadowbird123> hm, okei
<gobbe> eli ei muuta kun fsck:lla ruiluttamaan
<Shadowbird123> ok, kiitos. tutustun tohon ja koitan fixaa
<Talikka> Eläkeläisellä meni Lubuntu jumiin niin etten saanut nettiä toimimaan wifillä tai tabletin usb:llä. Jotain pakettijärjestelmän rikkoutumista valitti. En osannut korjata vaan asensin ubuntu maten tilalle. Ihan  vain perusjuttuja oli hän ko.Lubuntulla tehnyt.  Minullekin on muutaman kerran käynyt samoin, enkä oikein ymmärrä, mikä sen aina niin helposti rikkoo.
<Talikka> dpkg configure ei auttanut
<gobbe> hiukan paketteja sieltä sun täältä niin äkkiä sulla on koko paketinhallinta sekasin
<gobbe> mutta eikai tolla ole mitään tekemistä wifin kanssa
<Talikka> ei niin, vaan rikkoutuminen esti sekä wifin että usb-netin
<Talikka> rj45 ei ollut käytettävissä
<gobbe> siis sen takia lakkas toimimasta wifi?
<Talikka> luullakseni jotain pakettijuttuja meni rikki (en tiedä miksi) ja samalla netit lakkasivat toimimasta
<Talikka> en ollut läsnä kun ekan kerran tapahtui viime viikolla
<Shadowbird123>  ty, sain toimii fsck:lla :)
<StockAntenna> Talikka: tuliko tuo itsestään vai päivityksestä?
<Talikka> en tiedä
<Talikka> En myöskään saanut ubuntu maten asennusta käyntiin dvd-levyltä (työpöydän kuvaketta kaksoisnapsauttamalla), vaikka järjestelmä muuten käynnistyikin oikein levyltä (varmuuskopioin tiedostoja ja muokkasin osioita yms).. muistitikulta lähti asennus käyntiin
#ubuntu-fi 2017-11-02
<mjr> noniin, mitäs halpis-tulostin-skanneria nykyään suositellaan linuxille?
<Talikka> Turengista ostimme poistomyynnistä laser-mv-tulostin-skanneri-kopiokoneen 150 e, toimi hyvin yksinkertaisesti ubuntu matella
#ubuntu-fi 2017-11-04
<Talikka> oho, ubuntu serveriä asennan, siinä on vaihtoehtona myös ubuntu mate usb ja ubuntu mate cloud, mitähän ne ovat (en vielä kuukkeloinut)
<hahlo> mä en oo koskaan kokeillu matea
<Laodikea> minä olen kokeillut 10 sekuntia
<hahlo> hehe aika nopea kokeilu
<Talikka> Pääasiassa olen MATEa käyttänyt ja suositellut, koska muutamat asiantuntijakaverini ovat myös.
<hahlo> joskus joku vain tökkii niin heti alusta
<hahlo> mulla oli tää unityn mac-teema sellainen
<Talikka> äh, asensin vanhaan läppäriin ubuntu  serverin ja se käynnistyy mutta ruutuun ei tule grubin jälkeen mitään
<hahlo> ei boottaa vai boottikuva puuttuu?
<Talikka> kokeilen vielä recoveryä
<hahlo> työpöydät niin makuasia
<Talikka> en siis käytä työpöytää läppärillä, tämä on server 16.04
<hahlo> miksköhän noissa kaupallisissa se on niin pultattu kiinni, ettei sitä voi vaihtaa
<Talikka> ainakin root prompt toimii, joskin näyttö ei skaalaudu, läppärin oma näyttö on rikki mutta ulkoisella näytöllä toimii (sillä tosin on vain 1024x768 resoluutio, pitänee käyttää parempaa)
<StockAntenna> missä kaupallisissa?
<hahlo> win ja mac
<hahlo> lähinnä macin työpöydän kun sais vaihtaa, olisin varmaan ostanut sellaisen
<StockAntenna> ei tuollaista haluta
<StockAntenna> vaikeuttaisi softien kehittämistä ja käyttölogiikkaa
<hahlo> joo siksi en ole ostanut
<thaurwylth> Talikka
<thaurwylth> Meneekö heti tai pienen määrin ensimmäisiä buuttitekstejä jälkeen täysin mustaksi?
<thaurwylth> Ja onko siinä NVidian näyttis tai Radeon?
<Tekno> vai joku muu
<thaurwylth> Samaa naureskelin itsekin, mutta tämä on ihan oikeasti ns. known Ubuntu issue, jonka kuvaus lähtee tuolleen liikenteeseen.
<thaurwylth> Tämä: https://askubuntu.com/questions/162075/my-computer-boots-to-a-black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it   ja ctrl+f "Black/purple screen after you boot Ubuntu for the first time"
<thaurwylth> On ihan pikkuisen fataali propleema, jos kohdalle sattuu eikä tiedä tuota konstia sen kiertämiseksi. Esim. tuota juttua, että vissiin oikeasta shiftistä saa GRUBin valikon näkyviin - onko yhä toimiva neuvo?
<thaurwylth> Mie veikkaan, että kahden kuukauden sisällä joudutte muistuttamaan miulle tuon linkin, joten painakaapas se muistiin!!!
<thaurwylth> ...Koska aion päivittää juttuja, ja eiköhän se tuurilla pamahda justiinsa tuo naamalle, ja sitten en paniikissa muista, miten tuon pelastusmenettelyn nyt taas netistä löysikään.
<thaurwylth> Ja huhu #ubuntun puolelta kertoo, että UEFI-laitteissa pitää näpäyttää esciä, shiftin pohjassa pitäminen ei auta. Eli näppäintä on vaihdettu.
<Talikka> En tiedä, en ole enää paikalla. Ajattelin asentaa tilalle 14.04-version, mutta voisinhan kokeilla ensin uota
<Tekno> miks noin van ha
<Talikka> jospa siinä on vanha kernel ja parempi tuki vanhalle raudalle
<Tekno> OUTOA
<Tekno> et ois parempi tuki
<thaurwylth> Tuo ongelma esiintyy satunnaisesti käsittääkseni kaikenikäisissä Ubuntuissa, liittyy siis tuohon 14.04 asentamiseen.
<Talikka> noin 768 MB muistia koneessa. yhden säikeen suoritin
<Talikka> FS Amilo, en nyt muista tarkemmin, ehkä A1645
<thaurwylth> Eli siis jos ongelma on tosiaan kuvan puuttuminen buutin jälkeen ja sattuu olemaan niin, että se johtuu tuosta NV/AMD pakettiongelmasta, niin se voi olla esim. sekä 11-vuoden että 14 Ubuntuissa.
<Talikka> ok
<thaurwylth> Sehän riippuu vissiin laitteiston iästä, onko se BIOS- vai UEFI-laite, niinhän? Eli toisessa tapauksessa shift antaa valikon ja toisessa esc.
<thaurwylth> This release also dropped support for 32-bit desktop images.[273] Näinkö on asia? Siis 17.10 kyseessä.
<Laodikea> Joo
<thaurwylth> Eikös se tarkoita sitä, että 17.10 ja tulevia Ubuntuja ei voi enää käyttää vanhan 32b-raudan prossuilla?
<Laodikea> Ei niitä ole voinut käyttää oikeasti varmaan enää vuosiin
<Laodikea> http://lubuntu.me/downloads/ Lubuntun saa 32-bittisenäkin, mutta ei perus Ubuntu ole toiminut näillä vanhoilla koneilla enää pitkään aikaan
<Laodikea> Vuonna 2012 asensin ensimmäisen kerran Ubuntun koneelle, eikä toiminut kunnolla ennen kuin vaihdoin Xubuntuun
<thaurwylth> No hemmetti!!!
<thaurwylth> Mitäs esteitä tuossa on aiemmin ollut? Sanotaan vaikka 17.04 tai 16.jotain.
<Laodikea> Aivan liian raskas
<Laodikea> esim. muistin käyttö
<thaurwylth> Niinnojoo, se toki. Mie tosin suunnittelinkin ällän tai äksän käyttämistä.
<Laodikea> Ainakin Lubuntulle saa 32-bittisen 17.10-version, niin ei hätää
<thaurwylth> Jei!
#ubuntu-fi 2017-11-05
<Talikka> voi jumalauta. Kaveri yritti Thinkpadin Linuxin osiota laajentaa mutta grub meni jumiin. Laajennus kai onnistui mutta kone ei enää käynnistynyt. Hän unohti sen yöksi päälle, eikä tuuletin ollut toiminut. Kone oli saatanan tulikuuma nyt.
<Talikka> onko jossain ohje, miten voi gpartedilla laajentaa osiota turvallisesti?
<StockAntenna> ei mitenkään
<StockAntenna> vähän kun Rokka sanoo Hauhialle "kuule sie, ei ol vaaratont rannaattii olemaskaa". Sama pätee partitiotaulun käpälöintiin vaikka olen sitä onnistuneesti kyllä tehnyt, mut vaara on aina
<Talikka> Entä onko helpompi ja turvallisempi siirtää esim. /home toiselle osiolle?
<ninnnu> homen kannattaisi käytännössä aina olla erillisellä osiolla
<ninnnu> tulee muutenki parempi mieli ku asentelee uudelleen
<Talikka> En ole juuri koskaan tehnyt niin, en käytä Linuxia niin paljon.
<gobbe> miks sitä pitäis olla asentamassa jatkuvasti uusiksi?-)
<ninnnu> päivitysten suorittaminen puhtaana asennuksena on ihan mukavaa
<ernie77> mulla tais muu rauta vaihtua pari kertaa yhden asennuksen alla. siirsin levyn vaan toiseen koneeseen ja tulille.
<ninnnu> eipä se raudan vaihtuminen hirveesti häiritse kun ne ladattavat moduulit arvotaan joka bootissa uudelleen
<ansa> mun työpöytäasennus täyttää 9 vuotta parin päivän päästä, rauta taitaa olla vaihtunut kolmesti
<thaurwylth> Viileitä tarinoita, veljet, mutta kyllähän se on totuus, että versioiden päivittäminen saman datan päälle voi myös aiheuttaa ongelmia. Ei monestikaan aiheuta, mutta se on selvä, että Ubuntua ei ole järjestelmänä tehty niin aukottomaksi, ettei tuota tapahtuisi. Sekä / että /home sisältävät asetuksia ja pakettien modifioimia tietoja, jotka voivat aiheuttaa versiosta toiseen riippuvuus-clashejä. Ja ...
<thaurwylth> ... versiopäivitys ei jostakin syystä aina osaa päivitellä kaikkea kuntoon, tästä on ihan reaalisia todisteita. Niin kuin sanoin: harvinaista, mutta todellinen riski.
<kirvesAxe> jooh, on mulla joskus kosahtanut versiopäivityksessä
